# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  SC Debate - FNC (1/16/12) 9pm ET - Official Thread

## Matt Collins

Fox News will carry the upcoming South Carolina Debate January 16th at 9pm ET live from Myrtle Beach. This is the _Official Thread_ 




On edit, this looks like the _official stream:
_http://live.foxnews.com/



On edit # II - The _OFFICIAL_ stream doesn't seem to be working, here is an unofficial stream:
http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

----------


## Thomasjefferson69

Derp. 3 days to the debate. Seems a bit early for a thread on it.

----------


## bluesc

Hopefully Ron further establishes himself as the anti-Romney candidate.

Him and Romney are the only ones who have finished in the top tier in both early states, and it's looking likely that that extend to SC too with Santorum crashing.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

I can't wait.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Exactly.

----------


## The One

In before 2nd page.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Oh great, Fox News--I can't wait. Doesn't c-span host any debates?

----------


## mullenium

+1

----------


## smithtg

i just thought of starting this thread, but you beat me to it.   My question is this:  considering how bad FAUX hates RP, how many of you are going to watch.  Brett Baier is decently fair, but his handlers do make him pop the dumb off the wall questions to RP.

radio heads are already talking how important this debate is and I just fell like with Fox moderating we are starting a step behind.   Im sure Ron will do ok, but lets hope attack dog frothy and old grumpy man Noot go full court press against Obamney


Ron needs to attack Romney too IMO and ignore the others.  Romney doesnt counter argue well and wont bring out the cynical language like the others on Iran and foreign policy

I do wonder though if there will be a larger (than say the past 2 or 3 debates) time speaking differential for RP.  another 90 second night?  lets hope not...
\

----------


## jsem

Can't wait. Can't wait for RP to rip apart Santorum on Iran once again.

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> Oh great, Fox News--I can't wait. Doesn't c-span host any debates?


Yea, damn C-SPAN would be awesome with debates, one of the last of the good-guy networks around.

Well, it's no secret this debate is going to be huge. With the momentum we have now, Ron needs to really come up with something hard hitting and get fired up a bit. These are going to be highly critical coming into primary day. He has to do something (and the time BEFORE the debate) to reach out to evangelicals. Newt has 40% of them, ffs, according to that ARG poll.   He needs to syphon them away from Newt by talking about his own faith, and bring up them awesome talking points he brought up some months back about biblical law and it relates to money, government, etc, in a speech he gave. Youtube the Value Voters speech he gave this year, was fantastic what he said in that speech. He doesn't go down that road enough and it's A MUST that he does ASAP. He can't keep ignoring that part of this platform, especially in SC.

----------


## Libertea Party

It's going to be all about Iran unfortunately. Megyn Kelly is a probably a moderator and that's all she's promoting right now on Fox Live. Don't let it deter us: Email the moderators and media: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-and-Media-NOW! 

If Fox drops the ball I think CNN will pick it up only a few days later.

----------


## Matt Collins

Bumpers

----------


## Monotaur

> Bumpers


Doesn't count, sir.  This wasn't an _official_ bump.

----------


## economics102

I've said this repeatedly and I'll say it again: Ron Paul needs to not only routinely cite the current and former Mossad heads, *he needs to explain who the Mossad is.* Every time he refers to the Mossad, it's like referring to Austrian economics -- it means absolutely nothing to the people he's trying to reach.

"The Mossad, Israel's intelligience agency, says that..."

What's so hard about that?

----------


## IterTemporis

Stream: http://www.newsandjava.com/watchfoxnewslive.htm

----------


## J_White

thank the Collins ! lol. still too early it think.
i hope the debate helps and he brings up NDAA, bailouts and TARP.
if we could get 2nd here, it would be great and if 1st, i would start believing in miracles !

----------


## 69360

So no huntsman in this debate then. After SC no Perry in debates either most likely. Ron is going to get a lot more time now. Looking good.

----------


## jersdream

Any guesses on how they will stand on the stage. 

[Santorum/Paul] [Paul/Santorum] [Romney] [Newt] [Perry]

That is my guess. Newt could be on either side of Romney, Perry could be on either side of the stage (I'm guessing right side).

----------


## JoshS

[Santorum] [Ron] [Romney] [Newt] {Perry}

----------


## Fermli

My guess:

Santorum Newt Romney Paul Perry

----------


## growburn13

> [Santorum] [Ron] [Romney] [Newt] {Perry}


this.

----------


## jersdream

I just wouldn't put it past Fox News to put Ron on the edge. Otherwise I would say it would definitely be Santorum.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Any guesses on how they will stand on the stage. 
> 
> [Santorum/Paul] [Paul/Santorum] [Romney] [Newt] [Perry]
> 
> That is my guess. Newt could be on either side of Romney, Perry could be on either side of the stage (I'm guessing right side).


I dunno. I think Perry could in fact stick around through FL.

----------


## Muttley

> I've said this repeatedly and I'll say it again: Ron Paul needs to not only routinely cite the current and former Mossad heads, *he needs to explain who the Mossad is.* Every time he refers to the Mossad, it's like referring to Austrian economics -- it means absolutely nothing to the people he's trying to reach.
> 
> "The Mossad, Israel's intelligience agency, says that..."
> 
> What's so hard about that?


THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## No Free Beer

Congressman Paul,

Why are you willing to put sanctions on Israel, which ends up killing thousands of little innocent Israeli babies...?

- Bret Baier

----------


## LEK

Perhaps RP could mention his *SC Teaparty Endorsement*, since the MSM decided to ignore it.

----------


## ZanZibar

Does anyone have a link for a stream?

----------


## bluesc

> Does anyone have a link for a stream?


Fox usually stream live on their website.

May be here: http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/fox-ne...tes/index.html

----------


## tremendoustie

> Congressman Paul,
> 
> Why are you willing to put sanctions on Israel, which ends up killing thousands of little innocent Israeli babies...?
> 
> - Bret Baier


Huh? He's never proposed sanctions on Israel.

----------


## UK4Paul

What's happened to Luntz' knobs?

----------


## ZanZibar

Does anyone have a Twitter hashtag?

----------


## Razmear

> Does anyone have a link for a stream?


http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Razmear

btw, using the Twitter #Answer and #Dodge got some folks accounts suspended during the last debate, and will probably just annoy everyone who follows you.

----------


## Ilhaguru

bump

----------


## Ilhaguru

I believe this is it:

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## mport1

How much do you want to bet they use MLK day as an excuse to bring up the newsletters, Civil Rights Act, and Ron voting against MLK day?  I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Carehn

I love watching these things with you guys.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What's happened to Luntz' knobs?


I think their shows will be delayed or...

_Those_ knobs?

*snicker*

----------


## KramerDSP

Prediction - Ron Paul gets asked about the civil rights act. His answer is the same as it always has been. A few of the rainmakers and nancy boys here will start crying and ruining every thread with their pessimism while even the veterans here will be a little concerned about how the reaction goes. Then Ron Paul shoots through the moon in the next three days, leading to a DeMint endorsement on Friday and an incredible performance Saturday. With the gravitas of this performance, Ron Paul goes nuclear in his nationally televised speech with no holds barred, knowing he now has a full head of steam to win the nomination outright.

----------


## Harbinger631

I feel like Ron Paul is going to get wrecked about Iran this debate.

----------


## wgadget

Ah. Gravitas. Ron Paul has it. In such a humble manner, too.

----------


## kahless

I do not need to watch the debate.  I am going to call the first hour now and get my post in.

My 9:55pm post:  "This is ridiculous. An hour in already and it is all Santorum, Gingrich and Romney.  They finally ask Ron a question and it is about the civil rights act!  No surprise they would not let Ron rebut Santorum about the newsletters!"

2nd hour prediction:  Ron gets hit on Iran and defense spending by Santorum but the moderators do not allow him to rebut.  They move on to another topic instead.

----------


## BUSHLIED

Is this airing on national tv?

----------


## wstrucke

> Derp. 3 days to the debate. Seems a bit early for a thread on it.


Collins thinks he's God's gift to the campaign, so... yeah.

----------


## Bruno

> Is this airing on national tv?


Yes

----------


## EBounding

> I do not need to watch the debate.  I am going to call the first hour now and get my post in.
> 
> My 9:55pm post:  "This is ridiculous. An hour in already and it is all Santorum, Gingrich and Romney.  They finally ask Ron a question and it is about the civil rights act!  No surprise they would not let Ron rebut Santorum about the newsletters!"
> 
> 2nd hour prediction:  Ron gets hit on Iran and defense spending by Santorum but the moderators do not allow him to rebut.  They move on to another topic instead.


This is why I'll be watching the highlight reel.  It's not worth the stress.  It's out of our control either way.

----------


## Ranger29860

so there is chat thing on the side of the fix news stream so decided to try to get in.. wants me to login through Facebook so i think ok thats fine then in the permissions part it ask to confirm this 

"Post to Facebook as me
CoveritLive Interactive may post status messages, notes, photos, and videos on my behalf."  seriously wtf

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

No Mrs. "Anderson! Anderson! Anderson!" and no Mandarin. Ugh*hopes for Rick Perry gaffe or this will be a ZZZZzzzzz*

----------


## tfurrh

Fried pickles are back at Zaxby's (limited time only)

----------


## harikaried

Fox's online coverage is starting:

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Carehn

Its on. Im so giddy!

----------


## Feelgood

I am really hoping at some point in the debate, Ron brings up asking the others to drop out so it is just him and Mittens. 

Well Rick, if you really dont like the attack ads against you, why not drop out like Huntsman, so the real debates can get down between Romney and myself. 

Classic, would love to see it.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

*CORPORATE MEDIA - CANDIDATE SPEAKING TIME POLICY AND PROCEDURE MANUAL, PG. 38(A):* 

120min divided by 6 Candidates = Least Amount of time for Dr. Paul 
120min divided by 5 Candidates = Least Amount of time for Dr. Paul 
120min divided by 4 Candidates = Least Amount of time for Dr. Paul
120min divided by 3 Candidates = Least Amount of time for Dr. Paul 
120min divided by 2 Candidates = Least Amount of time for Dr. Paul

----------


## FreeTraveler

Watching the coverage on live.foxnews.com. It's awfully choppy. Any other links?

----------


## tfurrh

No effing Paul highlight. nice preview for tonight.

----------


## Suzu

> Is this airing on national tv?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Yes


Does that mean I can watch it on the local FOX affiliate station? Or is it only on cable?

----------


## tfurrh

> No effing Paul highlight. nice preview for tonight.


They even included Huntsman.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Fox's online coverage is starting:
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/


is this stream working for anyone else?
just wondering if it's just me.

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

Why won't the stream load!  Help me!

----------


## dancjm

Hahahaha. Can't have real time chat.

----------


## Adam West

Mines not working.

----------


## Feelgood

> is this stream working for anyone else?
> just wondering if it's just me.


Nope. All I see is the buffering screen.

----------


## tfurrh

> Why won't the stream load!  Help me!


are you on mobile?

----------


## QWDC

Oh I got one: the moderator giving someone the wrong title ex. Senator Paul

----------


## dancjm

Stream working for me.

----------


## Ranger29860

another link 

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

----------


## jclay2

Links to watch online?

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> is this stream working for anyone else?
> just wondering if it's just me.


   It isn't working for me at all.

----------


## dancjm

They said the chat wont be real time, they are being moderated to allow diverse views to be expressed. What they mean is the whole chat would be Ron Paul supporters and they know it.

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

Nope.  Desktop.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Oh I got one: the moderator giving someone the wrong title ex. Senator Paul


President Romney.

Happened at the lesser known candidates debate in New Hampshire.

----------


## redmod79

fox link isn't working

----------


## Simple

What are the drink words tonight? Constitution, Iran, MLK,...

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## tfurrh

> Nope.  Desktop.


Google Chrome?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by harikaried
> 
> Fox's online coverage is starting:
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/





> is this stream working for anyone else?
> just wondering if it's just me.


It's working out here, one hiccup/buffer so far.

----------


## dancjm

> What are the drink words tonight? Constitution, Iran, MLK,...


Newsletter! lol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

hashtag?

#FoxNewsSux?

----------


## ZanZibar

I can't get the live Fox stream to work.

----------


## NoPants

You know the debate is close when you start getting that nervous feeling. 

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!* 

Tension Breaker. Had to be done.

----------


## tfurrh

whats the hashtag for tonight?

----------


## Ranger29860

> I can't get the live Fox stream to work.


try http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

----------


## smithtg

i give them 15 min to bring up the first class flights

----------


## PursuePeace

> try http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php


thanks Ranger

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

Firefox

----------


## Blue_Merle

Last time there was a thread with a bunch of commotion going on and multiple posts per minute and I snuck in a post with obscenities and only 2 forum members caught it ... 

1 gave me + rep 1 gave me - rep

I may or may not do this again tonight depending on the level of commotion in this thread.

----------


## green73

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## Diashi

Can't get Fox stream to work either. Using Firefox.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

who's drinking?

----------


## PursuePeace

GAHH. Bill O'reilly.
My ears are starting to bleed.

----------


## harikaried

Does the Republican party have a "Ron Paul Problem?"

Ed Rollins (of Bachmann's campaign) says it's not a problem except for the media/party not giving enough respect.

----------


## Carehn

'does the republican party have a Ron Paul problem?' 
HA!

----------


## dancjm

"we [The Republican Party] only have a Ron Paul problem if we dont give him respect"

----------


## pauliticalfan

Here we go.

----------


## NoPants

Watching O'Riley... can't stop throwing up in my mouth. Ugh.

----------


## tfurrh

Thanks to Bachmann's former campaign manager!!!! Said Paul needs to be respected.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

This O'Reilly guy makes Limbaugh seem tolerable by comparison.

----------


## ZanZibar

> try http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php


That one is working

----------


## asurfaholic

> Last time there was a thread with a bunch of commotion going on and multiple posts per minute and I snuck in a post with obscenities and only 2 forum members caught it ... 
> 
> 1 gave me + rep 1 gave me - rep
> 
> I may or may not do this again tonight depending on the level of commotion in this thread.


if I see positive, I plus rep, if its negative in a bad way, Ill neg rep

----------


## jersdream

Wow O'Reilly was about to disparage God.

----------


## wstrucke

> who's drinking?


Sierra Nevada for me ATM

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Word of the Day? Is this show for geezers or 5 year olds?

----------


## jersdream

> if I see positive, I plus rep, if its negative in a bad way, Ill neg rep


THen you over use the rep system. But to each their own, right :P!!

----------


## amonasro

Here we go!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Bill O'Reilly is a brimborion.

----------


## Adam West

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Thread/page10

This is working for me.

----------


## bluesc

Bastards booing Ron Paul already.

----------


## NoPants

Ron Paul on the end????

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hmm...

----------


## jclay2

And so it begins...

----------


## QWDC

That wouldn't have went over well if he said the whole sentence...Tebow has very high approval % among his demographic.

----------


## NC5Paul

Not a good response for Paul during the intros.....

----------


## Adam West

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Thread/page10

This is working for me.

----------


## jersdream

Did I hear boos???????

----------


## StateofTrance

Proper link: http://www.newsandjava.com/watchfoxnewslive.htm

----------


## Diashi

Alternative TVPC link.

----------


## Netwidepaul

Here we go

----------


## Rocket_pilot

Fox feed online isn't working for me either.  Im on a macbook Pro...

----------


## Lavitz

> Bastards booing Ron Paul already.


Was hoping I was imagining that.

----------


## mport1

Come on Juan.  Give us some softballs.

----------


## kahless

It almost looks like the space between podiums is a little farther away when it comes to Ron's.

----------


## tfurrh

Idk how they can justify Paul being placed on the outside.

----------


## Lymeade-Lady

I think maybe they have too many people and aren't letting us on--I tried to link on about 7:46.  What about the rest of you that got on or are still staring at the buffer screen.  I've tried on 2 browsers with no luck.

----------


## jordie

This crowd doesn't sound good for Paul.

----------


## Carehn

Booing Paul when they introduced him.

----------


## harikaried

> Ron Paul on the end????


Yup. Perry, Santorum, Romney, Gingrich, Paul.

----------


## Razmear

So 90 seconds per answer means Mitt gets 6 minutes per answer?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Why is RON on the END and the Democrat in the Center?

----------


## NC Liberty

I was wondering if i heard boos too???

----------


## Epic

This is so much crap... They put Ron Paul on the end... despite the fact that he has a 2nd place, and 3rd place, and is polling 3rd is SC... But he's not in the middle 3...

----------


## cpike

Fox website isn't loading for me, seems overloaded is there an unofficial stream?

----------


## mport1

> This crowd doesn't sound good for Paul.


Yeah, was that boos I heard?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh yes! 1st question is right in Dr. Paul's wheelhouse!

Whoops...I guess not. I thought this was going to be related to Dr. King.

----------


## NC5Paul

They won't be using sounds to alert the candidates when they're going over time tonight. Great. Now Mittens and Frothy will get even MORE time.

----------


## Adam West

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

Sorry, wrong link. This one is working fine for me.

----------


## NoPants

The audience is stacked against us. Fox is working hard to make Paul look bad.

----------


## steph3n

> I was wondering if i heard boos too???


Sounds like it to me.

----------


## Godmode7

Did you see his face when they started to boo? He freaking grinned!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> So 90 seconds per answer means Mitt gets 6 minutes per answer?


Correct. And to compensate Dr. Ron Paul will get less time.

----------


## kahless

> I was wondering if i heard boos too???


I heard it.  I wonder if some if it is canned or they stacked the audience accordingly.

----------


## jordie

Another live stream link that's streaming well for me from Australia. The other streams didn't seem to work as well: http://www.ilive.to/view/23697/

----------


## RonRocks

Good stream http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360

----------


## Netwidepaul

Clear the air. Basically he's saying vote Romney cause he is our guy. What a douche

----------


## IterTemporis

They booed him when they announced his name??

----------


## harikaried

> Why is RON on the END and the Democrat in the Center?


Probably going by the national average:
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...tion-1452.html

----------


## CplKoontz

why is Paul on the far side? Isnt he polling better than Santorum?

----------


## NC Liberty

@kahless...probably the latter

----------


## PursuePeace

maybe they were booing because they stuck him on the end and they were mad....

ok, I'm trying to think positively here..

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Boos for Ron... Big Cheers for Romney... not a good start

----------


## RonPaulRules

They cheered and some boos for Ron. Audience is all old losers.

----------


## devil21

Remember, the booing of RP started in SC last time too at the ABC Debate.  There's a lot of military warmongering bootlickers in SC so there's bound to be a few Paul haters.

----------


## CplKoontz

> Probably going by the national average:
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...tion-1452.html


they usually go by state average? which would mean Paul and Santorum should switch spots..

Or that Huntsman was supposed to be to Ron's left side before he left race?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

"Working with President Bill Clinton" isn't a selling point, Newt.

----------


## tfurrh

> why is Paul on the far side? Isnt he polling better than Santorum?


Yes, nationally & state & in delegates.

----------


## Lavitz

"Staying faithful positive was too tough so I stopped" ~Newt

----------


## Bruno

The old, "say your opponent's name" game.

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

I did not hear boos

----------


## wgadget

This is working for me:

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Remember, the booing of RP started in SC last time too.  There's a lot of military warmongering bootlickers in SC so there's bound to be a few Paul haters.


they are booing him because he is dangerous to their staus quo-ness.

----------


## jware

The first five minutes will be a back and forth between Gingrich and Romney. So predictable....

----------


## NC Liberty

lol


> "Staying faithful positive was too tough so I stopped" ~Newt

----------


## cdw

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/ works for me but I'm on firefox. I chose the middle stream.

----------


## jclay2

Another Gingrich question? Must be starting the Gingrich surge.

----------


## RonRocks

http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360  <<Good stream

----------


## Machiavelli

is that a freemason symbol

----------


## amabala

> I did not hear boos


 i didn't either

----------


## QWDC

Trying to finish off Newt it appears.

----------


## CplKoontz

Newt is flip-flopping already.......What a Idiot....

----------


## mport1

I hope RP gets a few home runs and the rest of the debate is just beating up on Romney.

----------


## Christopholes11

Enough, with Newt. Can we move on please.

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

Enough of talking old Newty

----------


## kahless

zzzzzzzzz, I can't stay awake. crickets

----------


## Bruno

> is that a freemason symbol


I think so, he has worn it before in a debate.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

here comes another 7 minute response.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Always the Romney circle jerk at the beginning of every debate

----------


## bunklocoempire

If I tilt my head this way does it look like I'm telling the truth?

----------


## wstrucke

this is disgusting

----------


## NoPants

*Govermental-sector*, ok Mitt.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

what's on willard's flag?  a bug?

----------


## jersdream

These booers deserve a 3rd party run by Ron if he Ron doesn't get the nomination. Laugh at these people in their faces for life.

----------


## IterTemporis

Honestly, I did not hear any boos. To me they sounded like 'whoos'.

----------


## Christopholes11

Ready to hear Mitt's private investment past for 10 minutes?

----------


## PursuePeace

> If I tilt my head this way does it look like I'm telling the truth?


lol

----------


## devil21

> is that a freemason symbol


You talking about Newt's lapel pin?  If so, no it's not.  There's a thead on it from a previous debate in Hot Topics.  It's some sort of George Washington symbolism.

----------


## Razmear

Nice lizzard skin tie on Romney

----------


## amabala

same crap from romney

----------


## NC5Paul

n00t is making Mitt look good

----------


## green73

yuck

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

lol…Romney shills.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

FOX PUMPING ROMNEY... BIG cheers  for his answer. I womder how many of those cheers are paid for?

----------


## bluesc

Huge pro-Romney audience.

----------


## Razmear

> You talking about Newt's lapel pin?  If so, no it's not.  There's a thead on it from a previous debate in Hot Topics.  It's some sort of George Washington symbolism.


Yeah, it's the George Washington Flag. I thought it was masonic too last debate.

----------


## fisharmor

Has anyone else heard the Hollywood rule for movies, that you don't introduce new characters more than 10 minutes into the picture?

...Perry just made it under the wire.

----------


## Christopholes11

Listen to the sheeple cheer!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Special Rick about to speak

----------


## NoPants

> Honestly, I did not hear any boos. To me they sounded like 'whoos'.


Ditto. Didn't hear the boo's.

----------


## Machiavelli

> I think so, he has worn it before in a debate.


weird

----------


## Bruno

No one really likes Romney that much to cheer like that.

----------


## amabala

come home perry. you are done.

----------


## QWDC

Is the audience Romney's extended family or something? lol

----------


## jersdream

This crowd is definitely a Romney stacked crowed if I have ever heard/seen one.

----------


## wgadget

Perry is DODGING the question BIG-TIME.

Wow.

----------


## cdw

Five people on stage and these jerkasses spend the first 8 mins asking questions to only two people.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> is that a freemason symbol


tiny little strips of bacon if I recall correctly.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

This is les mis.

----------


## steph3n

income tax stupidity.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

we've got records!!! Open the Books!!!!

----------


## CplKoontz

> Yeah, it's the George Washington Flag. I thought it was masonic too last debate.


It is still a Masonic Symbol......

----------


## fisharmor

Awesome, Perry got a good stab in there.

----------


## slamhead

They have stacked the crowd with Romney supporters.

----------


## samsung1

perry droppin the tax records on mitt

----------


## raginggran

Mitt release your Tax Return......

----------


## Epic

Newt has a fourth place finish and a tied for 4th/5th place finish.

Why are all the questions for him?  He's a nobody.

----------


## jware

Thank you Perry! Romney will get ANOTHER rebuttal.

----------


## jordie

Does anyone else cringe when Perry talks? Almost feel embarrassed for him.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Get ready for a Perry resurgence.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> You talking about Newt's lapel pin?  If so, no it's not.  There's a thead on it from a previous debate in Hot Topics.  It's some sort of George Washington symbolism.


Well that would be a Masonic symbol, then.  Somehow I doubt that ol' Georgie would be sportin' a Domino's Pizza logo

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Fox behind a Perry push?

----------


## Shelton88

Give me that tax record bitch!

----------


## RonPaulRules

This audience is gonna be bad against Paul.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> *Special Rick* about to speak


LMAO !

----------


## ONUV

romney wants MORE time?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

seconded

----------


## green73

You got all night to speak Roms

----------


## torchbearer

perry looks retarded.

----------


## Christopholes11

Mitt "Let's take a little bit more time than that."

----------


## RonPaulRules

"30 seconds Mitt"..........no im doing what I want.

----------


## wstrucke

I sincerely hope the people in South Carolina see through this bull $#@!.  Unfortunately since I drove through there today I only saw Santorum signs.

----------


## NC5Paul

11 minutes and counting, still no Ron. At least Frothy's getting shut out, too.

----------


## amabala

is romney running the freaking debate now? WTF!!

----------


## NoPants

> Is the audience Romney's extended family or something? lol


They had free flights to SC for Mormons this weekend. :P

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. "Let's take a little more time then." Romney telling the moderators what to do.

----------


## mport1

Haha, Romney needs more time. Speaking by far the most of everybody won't be enough for him.

----------


## Xenliad

"30 seconds"
"No."
"Yes."
"Yes."
Jedi mind trick?

----------


## jordie

Romney "Well.. let's take a little more time than that." Tbh, people in that crowd will like that. Shows "strength". Pfft.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Follow the rules, Mitt. You're not special.

----------


## Epic

9:12 and no questions for Paul....

----------


## JCF

My god, enough of Romney.

----------


## kahless

> Is the audience Romney's extended family or something? lol


His sister wives and everyone from his compound.

----------


## ONUV

more questions for romney

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Romney circle jerk

----------


## wstrucke

Mitt Romney will never be President.  This is a waste of everyone's time.

----------


## nowwearefree

seriously, why is there no Ron Paul?
how long do i have to wait

----------


## jersdream

So we had Newt, Newt, Mitt, Perry, Mitt, and now Mitt again? Lol what a joke.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## devil21

> Well that would be a Masonic symbol, then.  Somehow I doubt that ol' Georgie would be sportin' a Domino's Pizza logo


That may be true but it's not the compass and G that it appears to be.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Over/under on Ron's speaking time: 10 minutes

I'll take the under.

----------


## Bruno

Gov Romney, your 4th question before Paul and Santorum get one.

----------


## mport1

> Follow the rules, Mitt. You're not special.


He sure thinks he is though. He has a massive ego like everybody else on stage besides Ron.

----------


## QWDC

yeah yeah yeah we will get to the issues.....anyone want to guess how many "real" questions are asked as opposed to Romney pumping questions?

----------


## Shelton88

this is all about bane wtf lets get some paul action. WTF Juan get off your ass!

----------


## RonPaulRules

I havent even seen Ron Paul once.

----------


## hazek

Did Ron skip the debate, I haven't seen him shown yet?

----------


## ZanZibar

"_Audit The Mitt"!_

----------


## thesnake742

Santorum or Ron first? BETS BETS?!

----------


## Lavitz

> "30 seconds Mitt"..........no im doing what I want.


"President, you can't declare war by your-"  "No, I'm doing what I want."

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Mitt Romney will never be President.  This is a waste of everyone's time.


Pretty much.

----------


## constitutionalism

huntsman and ron paul with the same amount of speaking time

----------


## skilt

Hey everybody, Let's talk about Mitt and nothing else that really matters.  Sound Good??  Me too..

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum will be next

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

3x's to Romney already... GESUS, is this the firgin Soviet Union and the Daily Pravda running the debate?

----------


## Kords21

Look on the "bright side" the crowd can't boo Dr. Paul if he doesn't get a chance to answer

----------


## devil21

zzzzzzz

----------


## Patrick Henry

SCAM DEBATE

----------


## Christopholes11

Romney debates himself...loses

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## axlr

Why in the $#@! does Perry even get to speak? And who let him out of his cage?

And why, 13 minutes in, has Paul not gotten an opportunity to speak?

This better not be another 89 seconds.

----------


## Simple

STFU already Romney

----------


## torchbearer

romney looks shakey

----------


## thesnake742

Ron is the highest in the Answer/Dodge twitter poll. And he hasn't gone yet haha

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum or Ron first? BETS BETS?!


ron first.

i'll drink to it if not.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> That may be true but it's not the compass and G that it appears to be.


Disregard my comment sir, as my humor has fallen flat.

----------


## mport1

> Santorum or Ron first? BETS BETS?!


I'll call Frothy.

----------


## PursuePeace

Boring...

my thoughts are wondering...

I need to get my avatar back.
I don't feel like me.
It's like I've got a low-flow showerhead.
"I'm not Kramer"

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Do you think Fox is going to intentionally give Paul humiliating questions?

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Ron Paul's first question:

Dr. Paul, on this Martin Luther King day please address the allegations that you rape black children.

----------


## Refresh the Tree

9:15 and not one issue discussed.

----------


## walt

> Wow.. "Let's take a little more time then." Romney telling the moderators what to do.


More time, wtf are you kidding he's had over half the time already.

----------


## wstrucke

I hope the one in five people in SC who are voting for RP notice this disgusting bull $#@! and tell their friends.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Horrible stream fox


http://www.newsandjava.com/watchfoxnewslive.htm

----------


## jclay2

The amount of time being used on Mitt is just absurd.

----------


## musicmax

*SHUT UP MITT*

----------


## NC5Paul

All right, here we go!

----------


## PursuePeace

PAUL! finally.

----------


## thesnake742

PAUL BEFORE SANTORUM! DING DING DING

----------


## IterTemporis

"I've got one and I'm not even President... yet."

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Kelly Evans is HOT, I'd hit it.

----------


## constitutionalism

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Tyler_Durden

going after paul for negatives???? are you serious??

----------


## WD-NY

great question lady... lol

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy SLAM

----------


## Lavitz

Lol Ron "I couldn't get all the bad things about Santorum into one ad"

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## mport1

Haha, Ron lays the smack down on Frothy!

----------


## Bruno

Great laugh line, Ron!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron winning

----------


## SylvianDark

Why does Fox News even bother streaming it? Doesn't work at all.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Kelly Evans is HOT, I'd hit it.


...with a golf club.

Read into that what you will

----------


## PursuePeace

haha..... go Paul.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

the look on Frothy's face

----------


## bunklocoempire

competition party -no competition allowed.

----------


## Bruno

Why didnt he take the full 90 seconds?

----------


## NoPants

*Boom!*

----------


## devil21

Mitt gets a 20 minute dissertation and RP gets cut off after 30 seconds.  This is gonna be fun....

----------


## PursuePeace

stream died arrghhh

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

What's *Sorbanes Oxley*? Yeah RON, you have to explain it to the people!!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUUUTHHH!!!!!*

----------


## madengr

Ah, the Paul/Soros conspiracy.

----------


## WD-NY

come on Ron - talk up your defense of Romney's work at Bain... YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE WHO DEFENDED CAPITALISM

----------


## Christopholes11

Santorum ain't afraid of being corrupt.

----------


## thoughtomator

Paul just owned somebody but the feed keeps going in and out... who is walking funny right now

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ricky boy... "those liberal sources pointing out my voting record are wrong b/c they are liberal"

----------


## jersdream

RON USE YOUR GOD DAMNED 90 SECONDS!!!!!!

----------


## jax

of course ron gets the worst question

----------


## ONUV

mentioning your voting record = corroborating with liberals?

----------


## jersdream

Seriously ron uses less than a minute of time and we complain about time constraints.

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy: "I'm a panderer"

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

LOL! Ron Paul was wrong but he was really right. Which is it, Santorum?

----------


## wstrucke

> RON USE YOUR GOD DAMNED 90 SECONDS!!!!!!


+1

----------


## libertyfanatic

These are the stupidest questions yet

----------


## NoPants

Nobody likes Santorum _that_ much. This crowd is getting paid.

----------


## musicmax

> Seriously ron uses less than a minute of time and we complain about time constraints.


Yup.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> RON USE YOUR GOD DAMNED 90 SECONDS!!!!!!


RON USE YOUR GOD DAMNED 90 SECONDS!!!!!!

----------


## kmalm585

> What's *Sorbanes Oxley*? Yeah RON, you have to explain it to the people!!!!


It's a Regulation placed on Companies that requires the CEO to check off on all financial statements. Among other things. It's supposed to make companies more transparent for auditing and the public investors.

Main legislation in Accounting and for CPAs.

----------


## ZanZibar

> stream died arrghhh


Mine did too

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum-

you can call me fat cause I am, but you over there, you can't call me fat.

Now let me tell ya how thin I'm gonna be..

----------


## tfurrh

Santorum just sunk his ship.

----------


## Lavitz

Yeah, Santorum you didn't just release an ad comparing Romney to Obama...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum positive? Yeah right.

----------


## WD-NY

what's the best feed online?

----------


## dfalken

Ron used little time because these questions are idiotic and completely irrelevant to the fact that the US is about to go bankrupt.

----------


## freedoms-light

Frothy no sooner opened his mouth and the stream immediately stopped.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

this is a circus.

----------


## amonasro

Why are we debating about negative campaigning? Methinks they're purposely trying to incite arguments.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

This audience is annoying/obnoxious.

----------


## jersdream

I'm even clapping for Santorum calling out Mittens.

----------


## musicmax

> RON USE YOUR GOD DAMNED 90 SECONDS!!!!!!


This

----------


## NoPants

> Nobody likes Santorum _that_ much. This crowd is getting paid.


Again....

----------


## steph3n

Wow Romney is a jerk

----------


## thesnake742

Romney is being extra douchey tonight..

----------


## mport1

Haha, Mitt doesn't know how to answer that. He hasn't consulted his campaign managers about what the people would want to hear.

----------


## wstrucke

back to the black out.  face it, Ron is too damned honest.  He answers the exact question he is asked and the journalists know it.

----------


## constitutionalism

this isnt a productive debate. just mudslinging. no substance

----------


## QWDC

Romney looking a bit shaky.

----------


## swisht

This is one big episode of Gossip Girl.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> It's a Regulation placed on Companies that requires the CEO to check off on all financial statements. Among other things. It's supposed to make companies more transparent for auditing and the public investors.
> 
> Main legislation in Accounting and for CPAs.


I know what it means...it's  the dumb asses in the audience and watching on TV don't have a clue

----------


## IterTemporis

"I didn't vote for Right to Work, because I didn't want to change the law.."

So this means that you won't push for any change in DC, because you don't want to change the law?

----------


## redmod79

debate is a god damned joke

----------


## samsung1

mitt is scroo'd , flowndering to frothy

----------


## Shelton88

in the african american community?

----------


## libertyfanatic

My tv screen is covered in santorum

----------


## AlexG

Wow, Santorum talking about the drug war?

----------


## jordie

Stream dead

----------


## WD-NY

Dear Ron,

Please don't use "goofy voice" - 

"Stern/Gruff" voice = much better. Especially when 'attacking' the record of the other candidates. This is serious stuff. Don't goof-voice it up.

----------


## ONUV

lol @ santorum stealing ron paul's talking points

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Oh... $#@! you Santorum....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

SANTORUM stealing Ron Paul's rights agenda

----------


## musicmax

> Why are we debating about negative campaigning? Methinks they're purposely trying to incite arguments.


Yup, first few debates were far more issue-oriented.  Now it's a pissing contest with everyone dumping on Mitt but Mitt getting 85% of the time.

----------


## jax

wow santorum ripping off ron

----------


## Shelton88

this is an important day for everyone lol....

----------


## steph3n

Haha Santorum going all pandering he will ensure more of them are incarcerated.

----------


## NoPants

> Haha, Mitt doesn't know how to answer that. He hasn't consulted his campaign managers about what the people would want to hear.


Bingo!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Maybe Romney should ask the Constitution expert?

----------


## thoughtomator

OMG Santorum is trying to steal Paul's civil rights platform

----------


## pauliticalfan

Santorum is so awkward.

----------


## Kords21

Gee, Santorum where'd you get that talking point about Race from?

----------


## mike6623

Should blacks be able to vote, because....ah...oh...uhh.. blacks uh...

----------


## Bruno

Santorum meant, "blah people"

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Frothy stealing Ron Paul's line

----------


## MrGoose

HE JUST COPIED PAUL!!!

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Sit by while they attack each other.

----------


## amonasro

Frothy's digging himself a hole here.

----------


## musicmax

> Stream dead


http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360

----------


## jware

WTF does criminals voting have to do with anything???

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

Santorums annoys me greatly with Grinkrtch right behind him.

----------


## jersdream

Haha wowowowow Santorum owned Romney on that one. What a great set up.

----------


## bluesc

> Wow Romney is a jerk


For those of us who can't find a working stream.. What did he say?

----------


## AlexG

lol this crowd is rowdy, they have no idea what they're cheering for

----------


## KMA-NWO

oh nooooooo

----------


## Mark37snj

WOW Stantorum just took it to Romney.

----------


## ctiger2

> SANTORUM stealing Ron Paul's rights agenda


No Way! Frothy's always been talking this! /s

----------


## axlr

Seems like Santorum is raping Romney...

----------


## abstrusezincate

Having a cheering section for these debates takes away any credibility all around.  It's like a damned high school pep rally.

----------


## growburn13

wow kitty got claws ripping romney over voting rights.

----------


## JCF

Santorum is destroying Romney

----------


## tfurrh

OH $#@!!!!! did Santorum just parrot Paul regarding Drug Laws?

----------


## samsung1

Mitt is being backed in a corner

----------


## musicmax

Mods have TOTALLY lost control.

----------


## RPit

Santorum pwned Romney there i think

----------


## kmalm585

> I know what it means...it's  the dumb asses in the audience and watching on TV don't have a clue


gotcha, thought you were really asking, lol.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum is on the wrong side of this issue for the GOP. He's not hurting Mitt, but himself.

----------


## NoPants

Hearing Santorum speak this much makes me feel nauseous.

----------


## mport1

Frothy concerned about drug incarceration rates, yet is a drug warrior...

----------


## Bruno

Is there a moderator?  FOX sucks!!

----------


## devil21

zzzzzz

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Santorum meant, "blah people"


Ouch!!  Lol!

----------


## PursuePeace

> OH $#@!!!!! did Santorum just parrot Paul regarding Drug Laws?


He sure did

----------


## green73

Mr Goldman Sachs hates super PACs

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

ROmney just said that felons shouldn't be allowed to vote coming out of office!  Someone catch that and get it in a video

----------


## dfalken

Ron Paul should just walk out from behind his podium go up to the edge of the stage and tell the crowd "People why are we talking about all this nonsense when our country is about to go bankrupt and none of these fools have the slightest idea of what to do about it other than to continue raping you the middle class and giving your money to their banking buddies"

----------


## Kevin Smyth

With this lack of moderation Paul won't be able to get a word in.

----------


## RonPaulRules

STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## redmod79

I'm embarrassed to be american right now.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> Mods have TOTALLY lost control.


They only have control when Ron talks longer than 30 seconds, which unfortunately is rare.

----------


## ONUV

lol @ santorum trying to act tough

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

Where the $#@! is ron paul?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Its the Mitt Romney show!

----------


## raginggran

enough of the mutt and jeff show

----------


## Ilhaguru

Santorum is destroying Mitt. This isn't good for us though.

But, this isn't a subject that really matters. .

----------


## tucker

Perry steps in at the most awkward time, and always steals Paul's lines.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

special Rick 

durrrrrrr

----------


## jackers

Haha, entertaining so far!

----------


## RonPaulFever

I love that Romney is getting his butt handed to him.  You gotta hand it to Santorum - he is exceptional at slinging mud.  At this point I am pretty much in favor of anything that derails Romney and we can sort the rest out later.

I'm not sure why Ron went after Santorum, though.  He needs to focus on Romney before he completely runs away with the nomination.

----------


## ONUV

and lol @ this schizophrenic crowd

----------


## Blue_Merle

GJ ON PERRY BUTTING IN LIKE THAT

PAUL YOU NEED TO START BUTTING IN!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Crowd is so retarded

----------


## thoughtomator

everyone trying to be Ron Paul today?

----------


## NC5Paul

Another Mitt shoutout to Ron

----------


## jax

this is the worst debate ive seen

----------


## axlr

"I also agree with Congressman Paul..."

Woah, didn't see that coming Mitt.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Paul gets a rebuttal!

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney agreed with Paul.

----------


## AlexG

Ron Paul get in there!

----------


## ctiger2

Romney pandering...

----------


## nowwearefree

Mitt always agree with Ron Paul

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney shouts out Paul.

----------


## NC Liberty

something is up with paul and romney....

----------


## kahless

It is not that easy to motivate so many people to clap and cheer so regularly.  Either the audience is full of cheering retards or Foxnews is supplementing the audience responses.

----------


## Bruno

Romney doing a Paul shoutout.

----------


## jersdream

Mittens agreeing with Paul yet again. These two will not attack each other if you give them a million dollars.

----------


## pauliticalfan

1 question. Wow.

----------


## ironj221

Oh my lord...15 minutes of talking about a stupid subject that 5 people care about.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Add another point for the Ron Paul/Romney or Romney/Rand Paul speculators.

----------


## rp2012win

Romney looks horrible. Wow.

----------


## Ilhaguru

Yeah Perry made Santorum STFU

----------


## PursuePeace

> Another Mitt shoutout to Ron


I was hoping he'd say something like "Ron's position on the drug war that Santorum is now talking about.."

----------


## Christopholes11

Key issues next? God I hope so...

----------


## Lavitz

> With this lack of moderation Paul won't be able to get a word in.


Exactly. Even Romney realizes and tries to give us a shoutout to counter this because he still wants us to do well

----------


## svobody

23 minutes in... 45 seconds of Ron paul. On pace for 6 minutes

----------


## Sola_Fide

I'm getting angry again.

Waiting for Ron to warm up.

----------


## green73

> Where the $#@! is ron paul?


In fascist Amerika, where else.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt goes straight for the moderator.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

$#@! you mainstream media; $#@! you.

----------


## rodo1776

This is a great debate. They are all eating each other up. Except our Doctor

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul has 1 answer vs. about 10 for Romney and Santorum and Newt.

----------


## mport1

When will they ask about an issue that matters?

----------


## CplKoontz

Where the hell is the BELL! Tell them all to shut the HELL up!

----------


## samsung1

Romney needs to tag out to paul.... looks like Perry and Santorum and gingrich are piling on Mitt.

----------


## RPit

Ron's answer could've been a little better. At this moment I think

Ron +1
Romney 0
Santorum +1
Gingrich -1
Perry 0

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

What an embarassing piece of filth this debate is.

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

> Mittens agreeing with Paul yet again. These two will not attack each other if you give them a million dollars.


That's chump change for Mittens.

----------


## Machiavelli

Romney trying to get a VP position

----------


## hammy

This is the worst debate of all time

----------


## abstrusezincate

> Mittens agreeing with Paul yet again. These two will not attack each other if you give them a million dollars.


At some point, you do have to wonder if it is more than strategy.  I'd wonder if Ron getting what he wants on the Fed would be enough to let the foreign policy stuff go.  I know most people here wouldn't be happy, but in the realm of possibilities, I have to wonder alot.

----------


## hueylong

This is fine.  Keep Dr. Paul out of the line of fire...

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

> Mittens agreeing with Paul yet again. These two will not attack each other if you give them a million dollars.


That's chump change for Mittens.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Really, we cant complain about BIAS this time. ROn didnt take his time and the others hijacked the debate from the moderators. Dont think it was planned for ron to get so little time.

----------


## Razmear

That was amusing. Hope someone catches Mitt's error? "I think non-violent felons should be allowed to vote when they *leave office*" (aproximatly what he said)

----------


## walt

Gotta say the truth that was the best Perry line ever (he's got no pressure now).

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Drex

Romney dodged that question so bad LOL

----------


## HeyArchie

Did anyone catch Romney say when felons "get out of OFFICE" lol?

Also inb4 Perry surge.

----------


## RonPaulRules

I notice they dont even show Ron, They cut him off. If i wasnt following this election so close and started watching today, I wouldnt even know Ron Paul was on stage.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I dont know why I watch these debates...

----------


## Bruno

"debate"

Yeah, right!

----------


## LinuxJedi

*sigh*

----------


## wstrucke

Fox is going to make CBS's 89 seconds look good.

----------


## phill4paul

These debates are like reality T.V. shows. Absolutely no substance to the questioning. Might as well put Snooky up there too.

----------


## NC5Paul

The story after this debate will be "ZOMG RICK PERRY IZ NOT DED 4 REALZ HE CUD STILL BE TEH WINNAR!"

----------


## Barrex

I can never get used of your non stop commercials....

Any bets who much air time Ron will get?
89 sec?
5 min?
10  or more

----------


## happyphilter

Santorum is killin' it.

----------


## Vet_from_cali

did ron paul fall asleep?  where is he?  does he expect to get results with him just chilling on the saide not saying $#@!? lol

i know he's old, but gotdamnm say something, SPEAK UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Ron Paul is playing these $#@!s like a fiddle!! The way that dude on the gieco commercial plays it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CedslHmXE6w


DOWN SOUTH SWAG!!!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Yea, half a $#@!ing hour and barely a peep. Honestly, these things are hopeless, and id hate to say this, but Santorum really handed it to Mitt and had him floundering out there about the convicted felon issue and was really fired up about it. I really wish Ron would show that kind of emotion...

..also, way to go with Rick using Ron's ideas about blacks being locked up disproportionately ...all of a sudden he cares about them now when Ron was saying this for ages. Now people will think its his idea , lovely

----------


## QWDC

Anyone notice the female moderator wanted to ask RP something else, but the other guy cut her off and asked Santorum that question?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Stupid debate is stupid.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> The story after this debate will be "ZOMG RICK PERRY IZ NOT DED 4 REALZ HE CUD STILL BE TEH WINNAR!"


Amen! Go back into Iraq!!!

----------


## CplKoontz

Dont like Perry, but I gotta say he did good... Insiders talking....... Why didnt they ring the DAMN BELL! Bet they would have it it was Ron and Perry talking....

again dont like Perry, but I do like what he said..

----------


## jersdream

Ron used 45 seconds of his 90. He could have used the whole 90 second, no clue why he refused to.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Carehn

> Why are we debating about negative campaigning? Methinks they're purposely trying to incite arguments.


They are avoiding any issues of substance.

----------


## nowwearefree

> Really, we cant complain about BIAS this time. ROn didnt take his time and the others hijacked the debate from the moderators. Dont think it was planned for ron to get so little time.


I agree with that

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Is there a way to view more than 10 posts each page ?

----------


## Razmear

Ron Paul PAC ad just ran in SC

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Romney PAC airing an anti-Newt ad in South Florida.

----------


## Lavitz

> These debates are like reality T.V. shows. Absolutely no substance to the questioning. Might as well put Snooky up there too.


I think the audience would actually like that. I'm beginning to think they're not for or against anyone, they just enjoy drama. It's like a Jerry Springer audience...

----------


## NoPants

They must have taken a survey to see how uninformed you were before letting you in to be part of the audience because these people are cheer retarded.

----------


## roho76

Drinking game. Every time someone steals one of Pauls lines you have to drink.

We're going to run out of booze.

----------


## Razmear

> Is there a way to view more than 10 posts each page ?


Yes, somewhere in settings.

----------


## Diashi

FOX stream is working now... kind of.

----------


## samsung1

Mitt wants to tag in Ron paul

----------


## abstrusezincate

The amount of time they get isn't as important as the amount of lines you deliver.  This isn't football where time of possession matters.  It's boxing.  Go for knockout blows.

----------


## mike6623

> Mods have TOTALLY lost control.


No they haven't, they want nothing more than to give all the time to Rick and Mitt. It's all going as planned, the lady was asking Paul another question and Bret totally cut her off and went to Rick

----------


## Dr.3D

> Did anyone catch Romney say when felons "get out of OFFICE" lol?
> 
> Also inb4 Perry surge.


He was probably thinking about himself and the possibility of his going to prison.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> $#@! you mainstream media; $#@! you.


^^this^^

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

Yep, I won't vote for something I believe in because someone might be against it..... dumb view on voting.

----------


## Carehn

> did ron paul fall asleep?  where is he?  does he expect to get results with him just chilling on the saide not saying $#@!? lol
> 
> i know he's old, but gotdamnm say something, SPEAK UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


There was no issue that was worth it.

----------


## olehounddog

> Anyone notice the female moderator wanted to ask RP something else, but the other guy cut her off and asked Santorum that question?


i noticed

----------


## Mark37snj

Fox commentator to Romney - "Perfectly lubricated weathervane on this issues", I love that Huntsman quote.

----------


## Kords21

Another Romney question? This is the Mitt power hour

----------


## musicmax

$#@!ING GARBAGE QUESTION TO MITT FROM SOME TWIT ON TWITTER

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul: Rick Santorum, you voted for NCLB, Prescription Drug program, against right to work, and Sarbanes-Oxley

Rick Santorum:  You're just repeating George Soros propaganda...

That part made no sense!  It's Rick's voting record... anybody can look it up....

----------


## CplKoontz

how you ask a question on twitter? we all need to ask questions for Paul, hope one will get answered!

----------


## Bruno

Fox wanted proof of media bias.  This "debate" is all they need, turn the camera inward.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I can't stand listening to Romney!! AHHH

----------


## Eric39

> Anyone notice the female moderator wanted to ask RP something else, but the other guy cut her off and asked Santorum that question?


YESSS
Bret Baier sucks

----------


## Sola_Fide

Im turning this off.

----------


## green73

> Santorum is killin' it.


Hmm. He's still Santorum.

----------


## mikeforliberty

I hate it when commentators tell us what "voters" think or how "voters" will respond.  I guess they are trying to save the "voters" from having to think for themselves.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

Just disgusting; still $#@!ing repugnant handling. Romney has his 11th question, paul is on 1/2

----------


## NoPants

Yeah, I think it was best for Ron Paul to stay out of that... whatever that was. What's the opposite of substantive?

----------


## Razmear

Romney looks rattled. I think I see a hair out of place.

----------


## kahless

They really need to muzzle the audience or the technical staff boosting the canned audience responses.   Notice when they do show the audience it is dark enough to hide that they are not reacting in the manner the audio is providing.

----------


## musicmax

> Anyone notice the female moderator wanted to ask RP something else, but the other guy cut her off and asked Santorum that question?


Yup.  Paul gave RS an opening by mentioning him by name.  Should have pivoted into something positive about himself - say, well everyone runs negative ads - I had negative ads against me but I've won 11 elections as a Republican.

----------


## CplKoontz

Mitt believes in Liberty? HAAH BULL$#@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nowwearefree

Mitt somehow talk about obama in his answer

----------


## Maltheus

No $#@!ing shame whatsoever. If Paul doesn't get the nomination, I will use ever resource and do everything in my power to destroy this POS party.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Rick Santorum has zero chance against Obama in the General Election:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...neral-Election

----------


## The Gold Standard

This is a Mitt Romney stump speech full of nothingness. What a waste of time.

----------


## 89five.o

This is just a long infomercial for Mittens. They need tasers that go off when they go over time.

----------


## green73

> Im turning this off.


Buck up! If nothing else, you must bear witness.

----------


## pauliticalfan

1 question in 30 minutes.

----------


## Mister Grieves

This is an embarrassment for the nation.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

This is BULL$#@!...

Did Romney just say, "HE BELIEVES in LIBERTY?  Are you $#@!'in me?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

I'm having this flashback!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yZHveWFvqM

its always, Mitt!, Mitt!, Mitt!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Romney believes in "liberty".

lolololol

----------


## constitutionalism

that was the biggest mouthload of bull$#@! ive ever heard

----------


## Kords21

Why the $#@! is Perry getting so many questions? He's a political warm corpse!

----------


## mport1

> Ron Paul PAC ad just ran in SC


Adherence to Oath?

----------


## ONUV

these stupid $#@!s cheering haley?

----------


## tempest

Paul has spoken only once

----------


## PaleoPaul

Where do we tweet to FAUX?!  Let's tweet them about ignoring Ron Paul!!!!!

----------


## SaulPaulinsky

This is ridiculous. Ron should boycott the Fox debates at this point.

----------


## KingNothing

This is a terrible debate.  The GOP is an embarrassment.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Civil War II?

----------


## donnay

I really loathe the presstitutes on Faux News.

----------


## AlexG

This crowd is....sooo... retarded

----------


## pauliticalfan

Perry given more time than Ron. Ridiculous.

----------


## wstrucke

Ron needs to butt in.

----------


## harikaried

> Ron Paul: Rick Santorum, you voted for NCLB, Prescription Drug program, against right to work, and Sarbanes-Oxley
> 
> Rick Santorum:  You're just repeating George Soros propaganda...
> 
> That part made no sense!  It's Rick's voting record... anybody can look it up....


The Fox online debate coverage mentioned it's probably bad that Santorum defended his vote against Right to Work.

----------


## green73

Perry would never be saying theses things if RP was not in the race.

----------


## Lavitz

> Civil War II?


Lol, just what I was thinking

----------


## Christopholes11

Back to 1% Perry

----------


## Razmear

> Adherence to Oath?


Was a Santa Rita PAC one, anti-Romney and showing RP is equal to Obama in polls.

----------


## amabala

the cnn debates are much better

----------


## ZanZibar

Perry just said that the State of SC is at war with Washington DC.... if only

----------


## rfbz

> http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360


thank you so much!! the main fox stream is crap

----------


## NoPants

I thought they didn't like that Gov. in SC???

Fox stacked audience???

----------


## mike6623

> YESSS
> Bret Baier sucks


It's bull$#@!, Brett is jacking his meat under the table every time Romney speaks for 5 minutes straight

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Romney believes in "liberty".
> 
> lolololol


Preparing for the VP debate.

And I thought you were turning this off?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Did Ron Paul miss this Public Appearance too? Where is he?

I think Nikki Haley has received more Face Time than Ron

----------


## libertyfanatic

Perry is quite the constitutionalist

----------


## Razmear

They cranked up the Bass on Rick P's mike

----------


## axlr

South Carolina is at WAR?!

I think the nullification crisis is over, Perry...

----------


## NC5Paul

Perry SURGE

----------


## jersdream

Perry just got largest applause of the night by far.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> This is BULL$#@!...
> 
> Did Romney just say, "HE BELIEVES in LIBERTY?  Are you $#@!'in me?


It was hard for me to hear -he had government gun shoved down my throat and that scews with my hearing.

----------


## wstrucke

Fox is out of control.

----------


## harikaried

> 1 question in 30 minutes.


Curious, how many have Gingrich gotten?

----------


## Mister Grieves

> Where do we tweet to FAUX?!  Let's tweet them about ignoring Ron Paul!!!!!


Yeah, because I'm sure they don't realize it's happening. Come on. They love the taste of our tears. Why give them the satisfaction?

----------


## KramerDSP

Remember, everything happens for a reason. Ron Paul being blacked out thus far does two things:

1) Makes the audience go "where is RP? maybe there IS a black out on him"
2) Pisses Ron Paul off to the point that he delivers an epic response.

----------


## wgadget

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/USA/01/Fox-News/pop.php

----------


## Brett85

This debate makes me want to throw up.  I guess Ron Paul isn't even there.

----------


## walt

How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?

CANCEL IT!!!!

----------


## Standing Liberty

What a joke. F Fox...

----------


## tfurrh

We'll be facing the Perry surge for the rest of the week.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

We thought the last NBC debate was bad, this is a TOTAL JOKE.

----------


## Mark37snj

This debate is nothing but talking points, rah rah pandering, and gotcha quotes, zzzzzzzzzz

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Ilhaguru

Paul has been what, once on?

----------


## tempest

Perry has had his minute & half more than twice

Now Santorum for the third or 4th time

----------


## wstrucke

> How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?
> 
> CANCEL IT!!!!


Not me.

----------


## mport1

Man, I think we need to push for secession.  Dems can take some states, Neocons can take some, and Libertarians take some.  Some of these big government neocons are never going to come around.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?
> 
> CANCEL IT!!!!


I would cancel the satellite dish, but there are a few channels I'd like to tune into.

It's a guilty pleasure.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Preparing for the VP debate.
> 
> And I thought you were turning this off?


I keep gettin pulled back in!

----------


## coffeewithchess

> We'll be facing the Perry surge for the rest of the week.


Luckily, RP's campaign already has one ad it can run against him...

----------


## wgadget

So glad I never had cable!

----------


## tfurrh

I'll donate $1000 if Ron Paul walks out. My promise.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Santorum talks much longer than 30 seconds....

----------


## runamuck

Not sure why anyone watches these stupid "debates". I'm done...

----------


## cindy25

> How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?
> 
> CANCEL IT!!!!


unfortunately not an option; almost all news is cable

----------


## jax

this is $#@!ing pathetic

----------


## amonasro

Oh COME ON

Gingrich again?

----------


## 89five.o

> How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?
> 
> CANCEL IT!!!!


Watching online....not through Fox. I would never pay for this garbage.

----------


## hammy

HEY GUYS. FOX WANTED EVIDENCE OF MEDIA BIAS, RIGHT?

----------


## wstrucke

35 min, one question. making CBS look great.

----------


## Orgoonian

> How many of you complaing about this debate still pay for cable tv?
> 
> CANCEL IT!!!!


Preach it!

Cable/TV free 4 years,and loving it!
I go to the pub to watch tv

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Would it be bad or good for Ron's poll numbers if he just left the debate lol

----------


## Epic

9:35 and there's been 1 question to the candidate who got 2nd place is last primary and is currently in 3rd place in SC polls.

----------


## green73

There's a lot of people who've heard our gripes about the blackout. This disgrace will just bring that home.

----------


## Kords21

Are the Ron Paul debate highlights on youtube yet? Doesn't look like he'll get anymore time

----------


## Kevin Smyth

This is about Fox making the propaganda statement that Paul is second tier and has no chance to win.

----------


## jersdream

I bet you many of those people cheering don't even have the equivalent of an AA degree or better.

----------


## Lavitz

Is it me or is it always the FOX debate before South Carolina that's their most biased? 4 years ago we got the electability question. This year?

----------


## William R

Been watching ten minutes and not one question for Ron

----------


## Birdlady

Wow I'm a little late to this party and it sounds like they aren't giving RP any time. That's pretty much what I expected tbh.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> 35 min, one question. making CBS look great.


This is absolute absurdity.

----------


## Standing Liberty

I think this crowd would clap a fart.

----------


## jersdream

I gotta give it to Newt though, he knows how to play a GOP crowd with his little quips.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

at least there's another debate this week.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Newt:  get government in the job training biz.  What a conservative.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

These clowns cheering at everything is ridiculous!!!

----------


## PursuePeace

Is this audience all liquored up or something??
Chill out, people.

----------


## affa

behind you guys:
mitt:  "people who committed violent crimes should not be able to vote even upon coming out of OFFICE"

LOLOLOL

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney, wow.

----------


## Diashi

This debate is giving me cancer.

----------


## AlexG

This crowd would cheer anything. Perry could shoot up the whole front front and they would cheer

----------


## mport1

Wow, this is really becoming a joke.

----------


## JCF

My God.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RPit

Gingrich scored some points there on unemployment benefits

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ok Ron.CUT IN!!!

----------


## musicmax

more $#@!ing mittenz

----------


## mike6623

Does anyone keep track of how many questions Paul gets, and now much time he is given to speak as opposed to the others? If so, please let me know. This needs to be spread like wildfire. It has get to be an embarrassment

----------


## nowwearefree

WTFFFF
THEY JUST SKIPPED RON PAUL??!!!

----------


## devil21

This is so laughable but it was entirely predictable.  There's going to be a lot of people commenting on how Paul has been all but outright ignored on the stage eventhough he finished 2nd in NH.  The media only has a few tricks and people are catching on to the manipulation.

----------


## jware

Holy $#@! the bias is so transparent.

----------


## hammy

FOX WANTED EVIDENCE OF A MEDIA BIAS, RIGHT?

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Dr. Paul needs to JUMP IN!!!!!!!

----------


## Refresh the Tree

Hey!! First issue 37 minutes in and it goes to Mittens.

----------


## tucker

> Is this audience all liquored up or something??
> Chill out, people.


Maybe they've been playing the debate drinking game.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Another question for Romney!


What a crock this entire thing is...

----------


## lakerssuck92

37 minutes, 1 question....

----------


## QWDC

This is starting to get painful to watch.

----------


## PursuePeace

ACK! omg. Why is my avatar on steroids all of a sudden.

----------


## ONUV

> Been watching ten minutes and not one question for Ron


1 opportunity to talk in 40 minutes

----------


## Jtorsella

Missed the first part, what has happened?

----------


## mac_hine

I'll donate $250 if Ron promptly vacates the premises

----------


## Adam West

I'm going to puke.

----------


## mport1

> Does anyone keep track of how many questions Paul gets, and now much time he is given to speak as opposed to the others? If so, please let me know. This needs to be spread like wildfire. It has get to be an embarrassment


Somebody will have this afterwards I assume.

----------


## jersdream

Since the commercial break: 

Mittens, Perry, Santorum, Newt, Mittens.

----------


## Brett85

I don't see why Ron doesn't just walk off the stage.  This is disgusting.

----------


## Mark37snj

I would say Ron needs to really start hitting them out of the park because the others are on their game tonight, IF THEY WOULD ASK HIM A QUESTION!

----------


## bluesc

Screw this, I'm done.

----------


## Orgoonian

Dr.Paul,just take off your mike,and walk off stage.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Back Romney... Imagine That!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> Ok Ron….CUT IN!!!



^^^ THIS!!!!!^^^^^^^

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> Ron needs to butt in.


NOOOOO!!! This is basically the 4th round in a 12 round battle. Basically like a Royal Rumble. Ron Paul is the guy that stays all the win by just keeping cool. Just wait for it...  RON PAUL IS ABOUT TO BRING THE RUKUS!!!!!

----------


## Kords21

Romney has been talking so long now all I hear is "Blah, Blah, Blah"

----------


## Patrick Henry

I can't wait until fox news goes out of business.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I think this crowd would clap a fart.

----------


## cindy25

> Hey!! First issue 37 minutes in and it goes to Mittens.


but it will do him little good; he is on defense the whole time

----------


## skilt

Wow.  Should be a pool on the first question ron gets next .....  news letters, iran, heroin.

----------


## donnay

They always give Dr. Paul such BS questions too.  You guys notice how nice and clear Mitts mic sounds too?

----------


## deputydon

The fact that the audience is applauding everything all of them say, is proof that none of them seem to even be listening.

----------


## svobody

Ron really needs to point out he's had by far the lowest amount of talking time, has the 2nd most votes, and polls best vs Obama next to Romney.

----------


## afwjam

horrible.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> Dr. Paul needs to JUMP IN!!!!!!!


This is Paul's Achilles heal, I'm afraid. He's just too passive at these things.

----------


## jax

whats the time spread

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The audience is getting annoying. Fox must've served them free go-go juice.

----------


## Maltheus

Yes, jump in or walk off. Have some dignity already Dr. Paul!

----------


## ONUV

take as much time as you need presi i mean governor romney

----------


## jersdream

> I would say Ron needs to really start hitting them out of the park because the others are on their game tonight, IF THEY WOULD ASK HIM A QUESTION!


Ron killed himself form the start, by getting the attacks on each other going (i.e. Santorum versus Romney) and not using his whole time. He used half the time allotted in the question. Now they are using that as an excuse to ignore him.

----------


## tempest

*Why is Ron Paul on the far edge podium?* 

Doesn't he have more votes than at least two guys down there in SC?

Isn't it a fact that he already EARNED center stage in the primary so far?

----------


## devil21

Now is when Ron needs to speak up and ask why he's getting way less questions than the guy that got 1% in NH.

Btw, does this debate have an APPLAUSE light board going or something?

----------


## mport1

Finally a question and its an attack!

----------


## opinionatedfool

This is so absolutely stupid. I have my family over to impress them with rp, and all we hear is flip flop and the two people who are polling dead last. This is so stupid.

----------


## donnay

Here we go with another BS question about the military.

----------


## NC5Paul

Hey now, a question! Pleeeaassseee mention your military support.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Reporter- "Governor Romney, you supported the bailouts in 2008, now you are Ron Paul's running mate who adamantly opposed them. Why are you and Ron on the same team now?"

Romney- "The 2008 bailouts didn't work. Dr. Paul was right and we should've listened to him."

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

great question

----------


## JCF

What the hell that question...

----------


## Kords21

Ron looks pissed

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Why's Ron always answering with a laugh?

----------


## WD-NY

Why the hell is Ron laughing?? And being goofy?

----------


## bunklocoempire

*TRUUUUUUUUUTTTTHHHHH!!!*

----------


## jware

Ron Paul OWNING

----------


## green73

Great answer: BOSS

----------


## NC5Paul

BOOM!

----------


## Lavitz

Mentioned the military donations....FINALLY

----------


## IterTemporis

YES RON PAUL!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

awesome answer

----------


## hammy

FINALLY

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## thesnake742

YES. this is good.

----------


## cindy25

finally Ron mentions military donations

----------


## libertyfanatic

About time!

----------


## NC5Paul

Bombs O'Truth

----------


## PursuePeace

YES!! So glad he brought up the military supporting him.
Go Ron.

----------


## dfalken

Give it to these pricks Dr Paul!!!!

----------


## green73

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NC Liberty

home run!!

----------


## ONUV

go ron

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

god damn !

----------


## IterTemporis

HE IS DOING AWESOME

----------


## jax

$#@! them up Ron DAMNNN

----------


## amonasro

Ron Paul laying down the hammer. LOVE IT

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

500 ft. homerun.

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Learn 'em!!*

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh yes! Ron Paul is turning this attack question back on them big time!

----------


## Gravik

Damn. Paul is knocking it out of the ballpark on National Defense and military spending!!!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

the man is on fire

----------


## Simple

Wow Ron is killing it!

----------


## mport1

Good stuff right now. He is kind of stumbling over his words though.

----------


## BigByrd47119

Way to go Ron!!! Just keep going until they cut off your mic!!!!

----------


## RPES1

TRUUUUUUUUTTTTHHH BOMBBBBS

----------


## jax

this will be his last question after this bomb

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Dr. Paul beasting all over these fools.

----------


## Birdlady

WOW! RP just owned that moderator. lol

----------


## jware

AAAAAWWWWW YYYEEAAAAHHH!

----------


## moonbat

That's why I love Ron Paul.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Fox producers must be steaming mad right now

----------


## libertyfanatic

Best answer ever

----------


## Machiavelli

Holy $#@!

----------


## Hurricane Bruiser

Oh Ron just nailed that question!!!!

----------


## mport1

Please say 0!

----------


## green73

B.O.S.S.

----------


## Bruno

Maximized his time!!

----------


## Christopholes11

Homerun!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

It's $5 BILLION on the Baghdad Embassy now

----------


## harikaried

Highest income tax rate.. 0%!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*0!!!*

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

special rick wanting to keep things simple

----------


## tfurrh

FFFFFUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK YYYYEEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!

----------


## AlexG

FINALLY Ron is in the house ladies and gentlemen

----------


## Corto_Maltese

cmon ron 0!!!

----------


## CplKoontz

RON PAUL NAILED THAT $#@!! AND OWNED THEM ALL! whole crowd was going CRAZY OVER THAT ANSWER! THAT COULD HAVE BEEN PAULS BREAKTHROUGH IN SC IF HE STAYS LIKE THAT!!!

----------


## PursuePeace

> WOW! RP just owned that moderator. lol


Yes he did!

----------


## mac_hine

He's so fukin intense. I love it!!!!!!!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron paul home run. currently rounding the bases, closing each one as he passes it lol

----------


## NC5Paul

Love it, Perry talks about a flat tax when asked about income tax

----------


## RPit

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Ron is aggressive today. Challenging the questioner!!!!! Hell ya, I hope he does that if asked about 'electability'

----------


## dancjm

"You all that defense, I call it waste."

SMACK DOWN!

----------


## axlr

"No you don't understand"

"I consider that WASTE"

OMG! Ron Paul <3

----------


## madengr

Ron just nailed it!  Hypocrite conservatives want low spending at home but massive spending overseas

----------


## green73

Empty pandering

----------


## mport1

0 0 0 0 0!!!! Come on Ron!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

AWESOME ANSWER!!! YESSSS RON!!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I hope Ron says zero !

----------


## kahless

They need to give him more time.

----------


## brushfire

Dr Paul shows up!

----------


## mport1

Hell yes!!!!! I just jumped out of my seat for that one!

----------


## CplKoontz

crowd is going crazy over his Domestic Answer!!! and he talked longer than the rest!!!! Ron is getting it now!

----------


## Lavitz

ZERO.....ZERO......ZERO....ZERO

----------


## dfalken

He is pissed tonigh, f**ck yeah!!!

----------


## NC5Paul

God damn, he's got a little pep in his step tonight. This is pumping me up!

----------


## harikaried

Zero Income Tax!
Zero Inflation Tax!

BAM!

----------


## green73

Could've slipped in something about the Fed there...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Epic

9:43 2 full questions, 1 short one

----------


## donnay

Dr. Paul I love you!  None-None-None Plan!!!

----------


## RPit

The example of base bigger than Vatican clearly helped explain the difference between Defense Spending and Military Spending. I think that rung well!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Inflation tax:

Brainwashed zombie- "Bah dum dun…what the hell is that?" 

Come on Ron.

----------


## jersdream

YESSSSS

ZEROOOOOO%%%%%%% AND ZERO%%%%% INFLATION TAX!!!!!!!!

----------


## raystone

> No $#@!ing shame whatsoever. If Paul doesn't get the nomination, I will use ever resource and do everything in my power to destroy this POS party.


Yea, that's it. Work against the thousands in Campaign for Liberty, founded by Ron Paul, working to overtake their local GOP, because of some mainstream media station $#@!s.

----------


## Warmon

Paul is killing them!!!!

----------


## d991

RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!

How anyone can not see that he is the ONLY one talking about real issues is completely beyond me.  Fox News is bull$#@!.  Thank God for Ron Paul exposing them as idiots.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

And now, back to the Flip Flopney show

----------


## Hyperion

I love it when Ron is FIRED UP.


ZERO. ZERO INCOME TAX.

----------


## musicmax

Finally talked about SENIORS losing their standard of living!

----------


## pauladin

dodge dodge dodge Romney

----------


## Sola_Fide

Zero.....!!!!!!

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

Show no respect Ron; Walk to the moderators table to take their mic if you have to.

----------


## PursuePeace

wow mitt.

I..I...I... uh...uh...uhh....I...I....

----------


## NoPants

What's with this crowd????

----------


## mac_hine

MIttens, what the $#@! was that?

----------


## jax

ill be amazed if ron gets another question after destroying the last question

----------


## Mark37snj

BACK TO ROMNEY

----------


## Lavitz

WTF at booing because someone's grandfather was born in Mexico...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

OMG THEY JUST BOOED MEXICO!!!!

Oh boy.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

lol at the boo's

----------


## Hyperion

I'm convinced Mitt is going to short circuit sometime trying to think of the right answer to fool the sheep.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Mexican

----------


## madengr

Talk about Mitt stuttering on his tax records.  You are a poor liar Mitt.

----------


## jersdream

Good job Ron on using more than your 90 seconds this time. Mittens always does that. Just speak until they cut you off. Mittens always does it. You got to make it fair, only way you make it fair is if Ron does it himself.

----------


## CplKoontz

that guy that was smiling behind the Moderator, is someone I know real well from my Tea Party background... He is a Newt supporter and me and him have gotten into it over TP issues in SC.. He wasnt staged, but he played the part..

He is a leader of the Myrtle Beach TP, and I have founded two Tea Partys in the southern part of the state... me and him clashed a few months ago.

----------


## Shelton88

Ron Paul nails every question he gets amazing

----------


## Southron

He is so much improved over the 2007 and 2008 in these debates.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Oh WOW......did those idiots just boo the fact that Romney's father was born in Mexico?

----------


## raginggran

Romney will never release his Tax reurns

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

wow..did the audience just boo Mexicans?

----------


## musicmax

MORE CRAP FOR MITT

----------


## ONUV



----------


## tempest

999.......  Flat Tax.......  15%.......  20%......  Flat Tax......  ZERO%

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron owned with the defense answer. Dont go by this audience its all old war mongers.

----------


## hueylong

Yes.  The Romneys moved to Mexico when Utah banned polygamy.

----------


## carmaphob

I think they were booing the question.

----------


## Ranger29860

> wow..did the audience just boo Mexicans?



illegals are a HUGE issue in SC

----------


## musicmax

> Oh WOW......did those idiots just boo the fact that Romney's father was born in Mexico?


No they're booing Juan Williams for pitching the "Mitt the Mexican" meme.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## asurfaholic

76 and fighting harder in 45 minutes than I will my entire life....

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

"You call that national defense, I call that waste." ZING!!

----------


## dancjm

Ron is winning on the dodge/answer o-meter

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

DODGING on Romney... his meter is pegged on "DODGE"

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Ron's tax plan 0-0-0

----------


## Xenliad

I'm fine if they don't ask Ron any more questions. He just w0n.

----------


## Drex

RON owned that moderator haha! 

And wtf was up with Brett : So you want 0%? 
Well no $#@! he only said it 10 times!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> WTF at booing because someone's grandfather was born in Mexico...


the question is what they're booing.  but who knows with this crowd..

----------


## Mark37snj

This crowd is nothing but Romney supporters, how can anyone support his crap.

----------


## NoPants

I've been to South Carolina. The people are not this stupid. Fox is stacking the deck with uninformed and really biased people.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Romney's son looks Mexican, did his wife sleep around?

----------


## jersdream

Remember 20 to 25% of the people in this audience believe interracial marriage should be banned, so of course they will be booing Mexico. Racist crowd in part.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Good job Ron on using more than your 90 seconds this time. Mittens always does that. Just speak until they cut you off. Mittens always does it. You got to make it fair, only way you make it fair is if Ron does it himself.


*are you reading this, campaign?*

----------


## green73

> 


Great pic!

----------


## mport1

> 999.......  Flat Tax.......  15%.......  20%......  Flat Tax......  ZERO%


I love it.  I hope that gets some media play tomorrow.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Horrible crowd.

----------


## jersdream

> Romney's son looks Mexican, did his wife sleep around?


LMFAO +rep

----------


## asurfaholic

How much per ticket to get into this debate?

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I've been to South Carolina. The people are not this stupid. Fox is stacking the deck with uninformed and really biased people.


      South Carolina is full of neocons.

----------


## Shelton88

santorum looks like he needs to take a turd.....ohhh sorry thats what he normaly looks like

----------


## donnay

> *Why is Ron Paul on the far edge podium?* 
> 
> Doesn't he have more votes than at least two guys down there in SC?
> 
> Isn't it a fact that he already EARNED center stage in the primary so far?


I agree they send him to the side like a child.  Rat bastards!

----------


## Orgoonian

> Now we all see why they don't give Paul time. He gets some and he DESTROYS.

----------


## AlexG

this crowd is getting annoying

----------


## ZanZibar

Ann Coulter: 


> GO RON PAUL!


 https://twitter.com/#!/AnnCoulter/st...02896657534976

----------


## rp2012win

That was his last question this hour

----------


## mport1

> Remember 20 to 25% of the people in this audience believe interracial marriage should be banned, so of course they will be booing Mexico. Racist crowd in part.


Most Republicans and Democrats are racists or propose racist policies.  Not a surprise to me.

----------


## musicmax

> Romney's son looks Mexican, did his wife sleep around?


Which wife?

----------


## parocks

> Yea, that's it. Work against the thousands in Campaign for Liberty, founded by Ron Paul, working to overtake their local GOP, because of some mainstream media station $#@!s.


Unfortunately, when you work hard to get independents and democrats to vote Ron Paul, the result is that you get them.  And they're here, and they don't like Republicans, and they spew their anti Republican opinions.

----------


## Machiavelli

Santorum is so retarded

----------


## NC5Paul

Frothy has a face that I'd like to see covered in santorum.

----------


## devil21

> How much per ticket to get into this debate?


It was $120 for a ticket.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> How much per ticket to get into this debate?


You can't get into most of these. One of the upcoming debates in my town is blocked against regular people.

----------


## walt

I find having the african american guy ask all the race questions to be *MEDIA BIAS...*

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Jesus, even my wife flipped Frothy Mixture the bird

----------


## dfalken

> wow..did the audience just boo Mexicans?


I think they were booing the question, which I agree was idiotic.

----------


## Mister Grieves

> this crowd is getting annoying


It's like they're drunk.

----------


## Lavitz

> the question is what they're booing.  but who knows with this crowd..


Yeah, see I was hoping that was it but the way they've been acting, I have to assume the worst

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney paid his Crowd Tonight


DODGE on Romney and Santorum

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Dr.3D

Man, if I had wanted to watch Flipper, I would have rented an old DVD of the show.

----------


## asurfaholic

How much did each ticket cost to get into the debate??

----------


## mport1

> Ann Coulter:  https://twitter.com/#!/AnnCoulter/st...02896657534976


Haha, did hell just freeze over?

----------


## bunklocoempire

What the froth is he going on about?

----------


## Christopholes11

Not everyone wants to be in my bedroom like you Santorum...

----------


## tfurrh

My stream is screwing up? anybody else?

----------


## tempest

The venue is stuffed with Romneytards  that's why they booed  when Williams quipped "yer folks are from Messico"

----------


## green73

> South Carolina is full of neocons.


Great accent, bad brainwash.

----------


## Kords21

Since when does Santorum care so much about the African-American community?

----------


## tomahawk

> Oh WOW......did those idiots just boo the fact that Romney's father was born in Mexico?


Maybe they were booing that being in the question...

----------


## AngryCanadian

> It's like they're drunk.


Just who are the crowd in this debate? from the brooking institute?

----------


## libertyfanatic

The drug question...

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

geez enough questions about blacks already

----------


## NC5Paul

Right in his wheelhouse. Get 'em. Time to own it, Doctor.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you Juan Williams.

----------


## mport1

Yes, softball! Let's go Ron.

----------


## Jtorsella

> Haha, did hell just freeze over?


She's liked us partially for a while now.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Softball!

----------


## Mark37snj

Santorum is spewing state mandeted behavioral training.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Wow... Ron gets a softball

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Sorry Dr Paul, but for the good of the country we are going to have to call in a patsy to piss you off before every debate. 

Angry Paul is the. best. EVAR!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

softball Q

----------


## wgadget

Wow, softball to Ron from Juan.

----------


## Lavitz

Softball to Ron? Oh wait, hidden agenda: "How would you fix it?" = Expecting him to say "end the war on drugs"

----------


## Simple

Nice question Juan

----------


## green73

This question is a set-up for this crowd

----------


## phill4paul

Wow a softball to Ron over the drug war! WTF! I'm in bizzarro land....

----------


## Hyperion

lol Ron with a drug war question. All by design to alienate him from conservative voters. Of course he never gets a question on health care and he's a f---ing doctor.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

PARIS HILTON busted with all that COKE in Las Vegas... did she go to prison?
 NOPE




> daveweigel   daveweigel                                                   
> 
> 
> 
>             Damn you, cameraman, for not cutting to Mitt when Paul said "rich white people do not get the death penalty very often." #*SCdebate*
> 
>    1 minute ago  
>                                                                                                               Retweeted by *MichelleFields*

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## wgadget

Whenever Romney talks, it reminds me of the teacher in a Charlie Brown special.

----------


## mport1

Wow. One of his best answers ever!

----------


## Drex

No applause?

----------


## IterTemporis

No applause for that..?

----------


## Simple

Another home run!

----------


## musicmax

Ron crushes it; crowd in stunned silence.

----------


## amonasro

That answer just flew over the crowds' heads at the speed of light.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Did they mute the applause?

----------


## redmod79

Wow, no applause for Ron.  SC is full of morons.

----------


## Lavitz

Ok, _now_ I'll agree they're booing the question

----------


## Mckarnin

> PARIS HILTON busted with all that COKE in Las Vegas... did she go to prison?
>  NOPE


that's not a RP quote is it??

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Man, i love ron paul for that answer

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

jesus crust, is this a klan rally?  like 4 ppl clapped for ron

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

OMG he said NO. Let's go crazy!

----------


## harikaried

> No applause for that..?


There was one lone cheer from the back.

----------


## Hyperion

I'm a teacher in an inner city school and I've got news for Newt. All kids are lazy, including the white kids.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Whenever Romney talks, it reminds me of the teacher in a Charlie Brown special.


ha..!

----------


## cindy25

> Wow a softball to Ron over the drug war! WTF! I'm in bizzarro land....


Juan Williams supports Ron Paul, you can see it on Freedom Watch many times

----------


## ONUV

then crowd cheers newt's bigoted statements?

----------


## Kords21

Not digging this crowd

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Wow Newt must have known the crowd was there for '2 for 1 racist night'.

----------


## NC5Paul

No applause for Ron, but n00t lies and gets a standing O. As someone who has a lot of family in SC, let me just say, "RACIST $#@!ERS!"

----------


## Ninja Homer

No applause on that? Just how rigged is this audience?

----------


## tfurrh

another stream link please.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Calls judges racist...backs up with facts...unelectable!

----------


## boethius27

Wow, seriously Newt?  Finish your drinks everyone.

----------


## Oddone

White crowed in South Carolina doesn't want to hear how their judges are racist. Sadly...

----------


## jersdream

Again I say this. 20-25% of the republicans in South Carolina believe interracial marriage should be BANNED.

----------


## green73

What sort of conservatives are these being ao rowdy over these losers? Losers.

----------


## eduardo89

> Wow, no applause for Ron.  SC is full of morons.


What did you expect? At least no boos

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

This crowd is composed of $#@!ing retarded anti-intellectual emotional tools .

----------


## RPit

His answer to it should've been END the Drug War.. He left 'what he would do' out... 'oh well'

----------


## RonPaul101.com

This crowd is way too Perry and Santorum to be mainstream

----------


## donnay

Just say No to government!!

----------


## PursuePeace

> jesus crust, is this a klan rally?  like 4 ppl clapped for ron


that's what I was thinking, what is wrong with this audience..?

----------


## NoPants

Wow! SC. You have some work to do.

----------


## Drex

School janitor he better not get applause

----------


## Mark37snj

No applause for Ron's stance on the war on drugs and our juducial system being predjudice in a state with a huge minority population...FIXED AUDIENCE!!!!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Is Newt still choking on a sandwich he ate earlier? His voice is messed up tonight.

----------


## jsingh1022

Newt Gingrich ate all the donuts the kid made

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hope that donut kid is licensed...  he may be getting shut down soon.

----------


## musicmax

> Wow, no applause for Ron.  SC is full of morons.


No, the debate handlers made sure none of the "wow I didn't know heroin would get applause in South Carolina" types got into this audience.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I love how Juan "I'm uncomfortable around Muslims" Williams is asking all the questions about racism.

----------


## jware

Newt wants to put janitors, cafeteria workers, and librarians out of work!!!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## devil21

There's gotta be a lighted APPLAUSE board set up in there somewhere.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Sometimes, you have to wonder if the GOP is really worth saving...if we don't, it will die a death that might not be a bad thing.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> another stream link please.


This one is working great: http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360

----------


## amonasro

Gingrich inciting class warfare.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow this crowd is obviously biased.

----------


## jax

wow, i hope south carolina isnt populated with people like the ones in this audience. sounds like a room full of the klan. and gingrich gets applause from the question being asked to him

----------


## wgadget

Lots of African-Americans in SC, too.

----------


## NoPants

> jesus crust, is this a klan rally?  like 4 ppl clapped for ron


Those were all the minorities in the building, Fox employees excluded.

----------


## Mister Grieves

Gingrich calling out 'the elites' brings down the house!!!!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

"We can't do much about (the disproportionally harsh treatment of blacks in) the justice system" should have been qualified by "unless we end the drug war." Paul's comment may have been hard to follow by some folks.

----------


## jax

wow, booing to that question? wtf is up with this crowd

----------


## hueylong

I get the feeling Dr. Paul is going to get a lot of black vote on Saturday.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> Wow a softball to Ron over the drug war! WTF! I'm in bizzarro land....


It's clearly set up for this idiotic crowd to boo him

----------


## mport1

Nice, they are going after Newt for racism.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> Newt Gingrich ate all the donuts the kid made


Kid now millionaire!

----------


## musicmax

> Is Newt still choking on a sandwich he ate earlier? His voice is messed up tonight.


Someone mentioned this afternoon that he's got a cold.

----------


## Bruno

Crowd is very annoying

----------


## goldwater's ghost

sadly as far as SC vote goes Newt won that exchange over Ron. Newt knows his audience and Ron will never pander

----------


## Drex

At 1:00 is the best part.. it reminds me of this crowd

----------


## QWDC

Anyone see Drudge? Great pic and headline!

----------


## jay_dub

This is a redneck audience.

----------


## jersdream

South Carolina is one of the more racist states in the Union. It is quite clear.

----------


## rp2012win

Newt sneezes: Crowd erupts in applause. 
Newt farts: Crowd erupts in applause.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

The neocon crowd knows Williams is a lefty so when Paul agreed with Williams about blacks and the rate of drug crime punishment they didn't cheer. That's the rigged setup, if you don't oppose the statement by Williams then you're a lefty and the crowd won't cheer you.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Newt is saying all poor people don't have jobs apparently.

----------


## musicmax

> Lots of African-Americans in SC, too.


Unfortunately they're the ones who voted for Alvin Greene.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Standing Ovation for Newt?

Didn't the Paul Campaign purchase any tickets for this Debate? BTW, where is the campaign?




> RickSantorum   Rick Santorum                                          _34 Retweets_ 
> 
> 
> 
>             Tune in to @*SeanHannity* on @*FoxNews* tonight at 11pm ET. I'll be discussing the debate & the race in South Carolina #*fits*
> 
>    1 hour ago  
> *Promoted by Rick Santorum* 
> 
> ...

----------


## RonPaulFever

This is possibly the single worst debate in history.  Garbage questions, garbage moderators, garbage audience.  So sad.

----------


## Shelton88

Newt its not poor people that cant get jobs. Its rich people like you taking them away.

----------


## Tina

Audience response is absolutely ridiculous.  Such an obvious set up.

----------


## Mark37snj

THIS DEBATE IS NOTHING BUT SOUNDBITES, NO SUBSTANCE!!!!!

----------


## Drex

$#@! this crowd they better let ron talk

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Foreign policy...hell yes!

----------


## green73

> Lots of African-Americans in SC, too.


None in the crowd that I can see

----------


## jax

ginggrich is such a slimey peice of $#@!. all he does is speak loud and the crowd assumes they are supposed to cheer

----------


## madengr

@bretbair #SCdebate

----------


## pauliticalfan

What. the. $#@!.

----------


## happyphilter

Not a bad debate guys. Paul didn't nail many of the questions.

----------


## jordie

Crowd is clearly a Newt crowd

----------


## Oddone

> South Carolina is one of the more racist states in the Union. It is quite clear.


Wait until they get to Mississippi! Let me tell you..

----------


## IterTemporis

> At 1:00 is the best part.. it reminds me of this crowd


Exactly.. I think in that episode they even said that undecided voters are the biggest idiots..

Edit: Just watched the clip and it was in the clip, oops.

----------


## kahless

This is like the Roman Colosseum.

----------


## NoPants

This debate audience is going to make the news! I won't be surprised if Fox gets a few articles written about the 'odd' reactions from the crowd.

----------


## TXcarlosTX

OH $#@!!!!

NEWT IS BRINGING THE RUKUS!!!!

----------


## mport1

Foreign policy coming up.  Tweet your questions.

----------


## wgadget

Okay. I get it now. Whites good/Blacks bad.

----------


## tfurrh

> Newt sneezes: Crowd erupts in applause. 
> Newt farts: Crowd erupts in applause.


Newt erupts: I erupt in applause.

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

Newt just got a standing ovation for 5 minutes...Ron didn't get one damn applause for his last answer...unbelievable

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

Newt forget to finish: "and once they have a job, I will strip them from their lives and send them to God knows where to die for our country in order to police the world."

----------


## harikaried

Whoa. Fox online coverage pointed out Ron Paul getting 1 question in 38 minutes.

----------


## tennman

I'm just being truthful here. So far all the candidates have given good answers and said things that I agree with. What's sucks butt is that Paul is being ignored.

----------


## dancjm

> This crowd is composed of $#@!ing retarded anti-intellectual emotional tools .


yeh wow, this crowd is depressing.

----------


## green73

No boos for RP = progress

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Good Lord they love Newt in that crowd...? That's deplorable that Newt could be liked by anyone. A bigot, adulterer, and sleazy politician.

----------


## TheLasersShadow

Prepare for the Newt surge...

----------


## Lavitz

Foreign policy up next. Bring it

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## Christopholes11

Cheer for the scum!

----------


## happyphilter

You guys might not like Newt but he is nailing it. His answers were correct and what people want to hear.

----------


## wgadget

> None in the crowd that I can see


By design.

----------


## Back In Black

Ask the audience what Newt's dick tastes like.

----------


## Simple

The commentary just mentioned 38 minutes and 1 minute for Ron Paul in the break.

Nice comeback for Newt. He was getting boo'd hard.

----------


## dancjm

Ron Paul getting props in the break discussion.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Newt eviscerated Juan Williams, even if Newt is a horrible person.

----------


## Hyperion

> Newt forget to finish: "and once they have a job, I will strip them from their lives and send them to God knows where to die for our country in order to police the world."


lulz.

Foreign policy! Yes!

----------


## walt

After the break, we'll ask Senator Santorum a series of question about the important issue of gay blacks in the military........

----------


## pauliticalfan

Anyone wanna move out of the country with me?

Seriously, this was the domestic part of the debate, and Ron got like 2 questions. Now is the foreign policy debate where we're gonna get screwed. I'm over it.

----------


## cindy25

> No boos for RP = progress


foreign policy is next; this could go either way

----------


## Sola_Fide

Who stuffed the audience with economically illiterate racists?

----------


## Christopholes11

> Wait until they get to Mississippi! Let me tell you..


Not all of us are against individual liberty though...promise

----------


## Ilhaguru

This debate IS garbage indeed. . .

Their only hope at saving it is by putting Paul on a lot more.

----------


## green73

Anybody know how this crowd was chosen?

----------


## Eric21ND

> Ron Paul PAC ad just ran in SC


Details?

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Okay. I get it now. Whites good/Blacks bad.


 yeah that's why Newt emphasized "Juaaaaannnnn" when addressing Juan Williams.

----------


## ONUV

i bet jon stewart and his writers are licking their chops

----------


## Gravik

Foreign policy next!

----------


## Back In Black

> Anybody know how this crowd was chosen?


From the WWE

----------


## raginggran

Change the subject..pos's

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Tina

> Newt just got a standing ovation for 5 minutes...Ron didn't get one damn applause for his last answer...unbelievable


It's not real. It's all theater.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Up next: Congressman Paul, have you washed off all the blood from the kittens you smashed with a hammer this morning?

- Fox

----------


## ZanZibar

> Newt sneezes: Crowd erupts in applause. 
> Newt farts: Crowd erupts in applause.


Have you ever seen Idiocracy and the movie "Ass"? LOLz

----------


## mport1

> Newt forget to finish: "and once they have a job, I will strip them from their lives and send them to God knows where to die for our country in order to police the world."


And I will propose that their brothers and sisters get the death penalty if they get caught dealing drugs.

----------


## green73

> foreign policy is next; this could go either way


He already had a go at the empire.

----------


## lasenorita

Reporter gulped when he mentioned that Ron Paul came up with stuff that was pretty 'amazing'.

----------


## JK/SEA

who's gonna say 9-11 the most?...

----------


## jsingh1022

> Newt just got a standing ovation for 5 minutes...Ron didn't get one damn applause for his last answer...unbelievable


They may have muted the crowd. Conspiracies are always possible

----------


## bronc_fan23

> i bet jon stewart and his writers are licking their chops


Tomorrow nights show will be hilarious.

----------


## Standing Liberty

This crowd is clearly stacked with BadgeSniffers
and Bootlickers. I dont know if they can handle truth.

----------


## ZanZibar

> This is possibly the single worst debate in history.  Garbage questions, garbage moderators, garbage audience.  So sad.


The worst debate ever. Until the next one.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Anybody know how this crowd was chosen?


Fox News probably did a poll of who is a Gingrich supporter and if they were, they got to come in.  The MSM is trying to prop up Gingrich again in order to make another alternate other than Ron Paul to Mitt Romney.

----------


## green73

Paul first LOL

----------


## jax

WOOOOWWWW what a $#@!ty question

----------


## IterTemporis

First question to Paul on foreign policy.. why am i not surprised?

----------


## Hyperion

Loaded question. You knew it.

----------


## harikaried

Ha. Bin Laden question to Ron Paul most likely.

----------


## NC5Paul

OBL question. Greeeaaatt. This ought to play well...

----------


## Sola_Fide

Oh boy....osama question ....knew it.

----------


## Bruno

Not "recent", many months ago.

----------


## slamhead

Did that sandcastle not have Paul?

----------


## jware

What a set up question. This issue is several month's old! People have to realize what a sham this is

----------


## jax

this is so pathetic by fox just pathetic

----------


## NC5Paul

Waiting for boos.....

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I hope he doesn't get boo'd after this

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Nuremberg RON, Nuremberg!!!!! We tried Goering, don't get this wrong!!!

----------


## kmalm585

> Did that sandcastle not have Paul?


He was on the right side

----------


## walt

> Standing Ovation for Newt?
> 
> Didn't the Paul Campaign purchase any tickets for this Debate? BTW, where is the campaign?


No, but Newt obviously did...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Nuremberg RON, Nuremberg!!!!! We tried Goering, don't get this wrong!!!


jhgkjugyj

----------


## Jtorsella

Damn this, I'm going to sleep.

----------


## NC5Paul

Oh, God. Paul is fumbling this BAD.

----------


## Mister Grieves

Ron's fumbling this one. Bad.

----------


## Mark37snj

Ron is not speaking as well tonight.

----------


## Lavitz

Oh God, Bin Laden again

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Too rambly....Nuremberg Trial....Nuremberg Trial....NOT SOVEREIGNTY...UGH

----------


## jordie

Paul is not on the ball tonight, sorry guys. He's umming and ahhing way to much. He doesn't come off as confident.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Theres another debate in 3 days

----------


## robmpreston

Terrible response. Destroyed...

----------


## runamuck

Ron doesn't like being on Fox...

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

the campaign should have been better prepared for a question like that

----------


## Simple

Dammit he said Marques and Reprisals and they cut him off and turned the conversation. Letters of Marques and Reprisals is in line with international law.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

HE FLUBBED IT

----------


## Hyperion

Ron's had better answers.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

THIS IS BAD... awful delivery on his speaking skills.

----------


## libertyfanatic

$#@!ty question

----------


## green73

Stick it to em baby!

----------


## anewvoice

Oh man, that was a pure attack question and Ron generally struggled with it, but he's turning it back around.

----------


## Matthew Zak

They can't ask other candidates $#@!ty questions because they simply won't answer it. Ron Paul will entertain any question thrown at him and he'll reply with truth.

----------


## NC5Paul

Wow, he actually salvaged it and got some cheers.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Say you wanted Bin Laden brought to trial......That's all you have to say...

----------


## jax

WOW

----------


## Hyperion

lol, now they go with the 'far to the left' BS.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Oh boy, to the left again...

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## green73

Fox is Pravda

----------


## walt

Paul is TOTALLY Romneying the moderator here....

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Bias?

----------


## Matt Collins

*Ron Paul's Plan DOES NOT Freeze Pentagon Budget*

 It does:

	End foreign wars

	Bring troops home

	End foreign aid and welfare

	Cap growth at 1 percent annually


	See the Plan to Restore America here.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Ron is "to the left" of Obama.  Great question moron.

----------


## ONUV

bret $#@!ing baier

----------


## PaleoPaul

Looks like someone didn't give him proper debate coaching.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

You're not to the leftcome on RON!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Good lord...he is blowing this foreign policy question big time.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Americans do not care about Pakistan's sovereignty.

----------


## jersdream

Wow this is a horrible 4 minutes for Ron. SMH. He's stuttering and stammering.

----------


## Dianne

Ron needs to never accept another debate invitation...   He is toooooo good, to even begin to sit in their Mafia forums...

Never again, Ron...    no other debate..   Those so called "journalists, lmao... can't help but) don't deserve a minute of your time.

No debates ever again for Ron Paul.... never...    If you want to bring it on in questionning... we are here to answer..   Don'g give those maggots another moment in their sun shine..

----------


## mport1

> Ron is not speaking as well tonight.


Nope unfortunately not.

----------


## phill4paul

Ouch.....

----------


## jax

wtf were they booing

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Eh, kind of a rambling and disjointed answer there, even though the question was a clear setup.

Don't think we'll see much movement to Dr. Paul on this one. In fact, I think in terms of political movement Fox News won that one.

----------


## IterTemporis

My stream cut out, what do you mean by he is messing up?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

get ready for a load of cheers

----------


## AlexG

That was the longest 2 minutes ever. Ron come on now!

----------


## cdw

$#@! you Fox News, seriously.

----------


## Drex

Damn he did bad on that one

----------


## green73

Shut up moron crowd/shills

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow this crowd is bought and paid for by the neocons.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

The boos....

----------


## Sola_Fide

I am done with the Republican party.

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! THIS CROWD!

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## anewvoice

Wow, of all the things for Ron Paul to get 10 mintues on, what a mess that is.

----------


## NC5Paul

This is awful. Awful, awful, awful. Ron just $#@!ed up big time.

----------


## TheTexan

FML.  Of course we got it, but that was a terrible answer

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

God damn it.

----------


## William R

Ron's blowing it.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> My stream cut out, what do you mean by he is messing up?


you don't wanna know. he $#@!ed up badly.

----------


## green73

> Damn he did bad on that one


How so?

----------


## Jtorsella

$#@! this.

----------


## Drex

$#@!ing Newt I'm about ready to turn off this debate

----------


## Gravik

"He's not a chinese blah blah blah" standing ovation


Seriously? This crowd is f8cked

----------


## TheTexan

He should have just said 'war is not left or right... war is right or wrong'

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

ron is doing terribly

----------


## Gravik

"He's not a chinese blah blah blah" standing ovation


Seriously? This crowd is f8cked

----------


## Christopholes11

Should of explained he was more conservative on foreign policy than Obama, or any of the other "conservatives" on the stage for that matter.

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

Ron is doing horrible tonight

----------


## Maltheus

> Yea, that's it. Work against the thousands in Campaign for Liberty, founded by Ron Paul, working to overtake their local GOP, because of some mainstream media station $#@!s.


Absolutely! And it's not just the MSM, it's the party. Ron is our best shot and working to overtake the GOP is a lost cause. I'm connected with hundreds of Ron Paulers across my state and although many of them tried the infiltrate route after '08, none of them stuck with it because they're up against too much intransigence. Even the "tea party" didn't help us. And this time, we won't have anyone to rally around (Rand ain't there yet). If that's the route for you, good luck, but I'll be working on everyone to go Libertarian. If the GOP refuses to give us a fair shake, then they sleep with the whigs. They almost lost their major party status in my state the last time around, if they screw us again, I intend to make that the reality.

----------


## Adam West

That was shocking. He's going to get attacked for that now.

----------


## libertyfanatic

I hate humanity right now

----------


## LibertyEagle

It wasn't the crowd's fault.  Ron is not answering well.

----------


## NC5Paul

Time to drink

----------


## Oddone

These people want to hear how we are going to drop more bombs and kill more children. They really don't care.

----------


## happyphilter

Paul really screwed that one up...

----------


## jersdream

> Ron needs to never accept another debate invitation...   He is toooooo good, to even begin to sit in their Mafia forums...
> 
> Never again, Ron...    no other debate..   Those so called "journalists, lmao... can't help but) don't deserve a minute of your time.
> 
> No debates ever again for Ron Paul.... never...    If you want to bring it on in questionning... we are here to answer..   Don'g give those maggots another moment in their sun shine..



WRONG. WRONG. WRONG. 

You can't get over the fact that Ron was ill prepared for this question. This was a horrible answer.

----------


## slamhead

Speak up Paul about the 20 billion given to pakistan.

----------


## cindy25

whole debate is a set up for Newt; first part was hit on Romney; this part is hit on Paul

----------


## ONUV

andrew jackson was a racist. and the crowd cheers. smh.

----------


## Edward

Ron is not on top of his game tonight.

----------


## jax

WOW. "kill them!" gets a rousing applause

----------


## Johncjackson

> You guys might not like Newt but he is nailing it. His answers were correct and what people want to hear.


Only the latter.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## jordie

Paul needs bring out the big guns. He needs to talk about how American foreign policy helped create Osama.

----------


## Sola_Fide

"Kill them."

-Newt

----------


## tfurrh

Yes, Andrew Jackson killed a million Indians. What a guy.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

dumb redneck neocons

----------


## devil21

Wow, are people booing the Golden Rule?

----------


## Kords21

$#@! this crowd!

----------


## jax

wtfffff are they booing. this is insane. racist $#@!s

----------


## parocks

Christians against the Golden Rule

----------


## PursuePeace

This audience is a bunch of psychopaths.

----------


## Christopholes11

Golden Rule..."BOOOOOO"

----------


## RPfan1992

wow bad crowd

----------


## Drex

FULL OF NEOCONS WTF!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jersdream

Jesus Christ, Ron JUST STOP. You are killing yourself. Unbelievable how bad these answers are.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

OH MY GOD...Pakistan's sovereignty...what a $#@! stupid argument...I can't believe he'd say that.

----------


## Bruno

All you saying he blew it are ridiculous.  You must not understand his positions and convictions.

----------


## Oddone

See my point? They are war hungry in SC.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

OH MY GOD, they booed the JUST WAR PRINCIPLE GOLDEN RULE.  very Christian South Carolina bravo

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Andrew Jackson was a terrible president! You mean like he killed the indians? And he was the reason SC left the union. Dumbasses.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> Ron is not on top of his game tonight.


Ya think?

----------


## LibertyEagle

//

----------


## EBounding

> Paul needs bring out the big guns. He needs to talk about how American foreign policy helped create Osama.


NOOOOOO!   Way too dangerous in a setting like this.

----------


## Celes

ALRIGHT come on guys we can't abandon our hero simply because he didn't delivery a godly response for once! How many times has he ever let us down?  We are only strong if we stand together!

----------


## PursuePeace

wow. Booing the golden rule.
FREAKS.

----------


## Gravik

> Ron is doing horrible tonight


YES ROMNNEY GETS BOOED ON NDAA HAHAHA

----------


## IterTemporis

Phew he finished with cheers.

----------


## toast

Booing the golden rule?

----------


## jax

somebody yelled "go home paul"

----------


## happyphilter

I could answer some of these questions than Paul is tonight...

----------


## tennman

RP's getting smacked around. Geez.

----------


## anewvoice

Wow, people boo'd the golden rule, yikes.

----------


## WIwarrior

SC people are scary stupid.

----------


## Mark37snj

This audience is packed with WARMONGERING Carolinas!!!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

This crowd is America's true enemy.

----------


## runamuck

Wow - I've lost all hope in America...

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Paul should have said Why bomb Pakistan and pay them aid, are they an ally or an enemy? 

Sounded like he tried to say that, but he jumped around nevously and missed every point.

----------


## William R

Ron looks old and tired.

----------


## Dianne

> Wow this is a horrible 4 minutes for Ron. SMH. He's stuttering and stammering.


Yeah, the bastard Brett, (who I really did believe) said earlier tonight all candidates would have equal tinme....

WTF?   Brett goes on the Judsge's show, and totally different when  he goes for FOX

Paul nees to decline all debate inviations stating... until they are faire, and concise... and not media or Obama press corp controlled; I refuse to accept another invition

----------


## raginggran

Go ron

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I wish they'd at least have the decency to say "bring them to justice" instead of "kill 'em"

----------


## RonPaulRules

This is bad for Ron. Oh well.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Go get em Mitt!  Put a bullet in Osama's head.

----------


## green73

> All you saying he blew it are ridiculous.  You must not understand his positions and convictions.


This.

----------


## moonbat

Their gonna play that clip with all the boos nonstop...

----------


## TheTexan

> All you saying he blew it are ridiculous.  You must not understand his positions and convictions.


He's speaking truth, but he is communicating it very poorly

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Animation... even hit his mike. Someone have him interlock his hands and place them on the podium.

The Delivery...

Damn, it didn't sound good at all... bits and pieces.


Hears the Boos... 


Damn It, Ron had 4 days off to prepare for the Debate and his communication skills are by far the worse of any debate

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is truth on our side?  Yes.

Will truth eventually win out?  Yes.

Will it be painful?  I hope not, but the truth _will_ come.

----------


## axlr

Oh man, that did not go well.

----------


## TIMB0B

Not too many Christians in SC if you go by the applause of them wanting to kill people.

----------


## wgadget

Ron is NOT doing horribly. He is answering these foreign policy the SAME WAY HE HAS THE PAST 14 DEBATES.

Go away, moronic trolls.

----------


## IterTemporis

If his answer was so bad, what would you guys have said? Serious question, I am not good with these things.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ohh, god $#@!ing forbid ron paul takes an extra moment or two...then romney: i'll kill em all too!

Next it will be Frothy in an ammo belt - and nothing else - shouting, "let GAAAAHHD sort em out!!!"

----------


## RonPaul101.com

And now Romney hops in once he sees how the crowd is on the issue. God forbid he take a stance first...? Pussy

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## abstrusezincate

Ron isn't wrong.

I hate to say it, but our country is.  We've become an empire that supports endless war as a matter of national policy.

----------


## anewvoice

Man, this is going to hurt, had he nailed it, we'd have been boo'd but he's missed that badly.  Newt and Romney in full rah rah mode.

----------


## wstrucke

No rebuttal??

----------


## jax

> Jesus Christ, Ron JUST STOP. You are killing yourself. Unbelievable how bad these answers are.


the answers arent bad. you are letting this redneck crowd dictate how you feel.

----------


## HeyArchie

Romney wants Paul as VP.

----------


## Drex

They're making Ron look like the bad guy

----------


## donnay

Booing the golden rule...is incredibly scary.  Isn't this a state that prides itself on Christianity?  Wow!  I think this audience was selected!

----------


## Mister Grieves

Romney brings up Paul and he doesn't get to respond. What a surprise.

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

They're killing our soldiers because we're in their countries.

----------


## devil21

Looks like Fox just let average people off the street in for this debate and stuck them up in the nosebleed seats.  How can I tell?  Because Ive been to TWO debates this election and BOTH required proper dress (shirt and tie, etc) for admission but Im seeing a lot of people in tshirts and baseball caps in this debate audience and they are the ones yelling and gesturing.

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

Romney.  The bell is making a come back???!!  $#@! you Mittens and $#@! the smirk on Sanatorium's face

----------


## wgadget

Notice all these morons saying RON did badly have UNDER 200 posts.

Interesting.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Fox is the one doing it to Ron. Every time Paul starts nailing it, Baer starts chopping him and killing his cadence.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ohh, god $#@!ing forbid ron paul takes an extra moment or two...then romney: i'll kill em all too!

Next it will be Frothy in an ammo belt - and nothing else - shouting, "let GAAAAHHD sort em out!!!"

----------


## Southron

Fox set him up.  He should have deflected.

----------


## green73

What is this with Romney coming to Paul's aid. Interesting. There _is_ some alliance, I'm convinced now.

----------


## mport1

> Lesson: The American public is too stupid to rationally choose a president.


This is why a democracy/republic can never work in the long run.

----------


## Simple

Fight around the world? I wouldn't vote for Romney if Ron was his VP

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Kill our enemies!...and the crowd goes wild! 

WARNING:
countires of the world if you hate us we will bomb you. I guess we can expect war with Iran soon.

----------


## jersdream

Wow no response for Ron from mittens?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Christians against the Golden Rule


The people cheering bombing and killing are not Christians.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron should just say KILL EVERYONE, BOMB ALL MUSLIMS FOR OIL, LETS NUKE EM! The crowd would go wild.

----------


## donnay

But, but, but...the Taliban were our friends, Mitt.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Golden Rule and habeus corpus get boos, fairly typical. Kill everyone. Super military!

----------


## Oddone

Don't worry guys. This is South Carolina. What Ron Paul just said would have recived HUGE cheers in California and other states.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Why doesn't Paul mention there was a CIA HQ nearby the compound the troops raided, and that THE CIA should have also known of its existence, along with the Pakistanis?

----------


## tfurrh

That answer was good! He was on with that one. Anyone who watches that clip later and sees that the audience booed the golden rule, will see the hypocrisy of it all.

----------


## cindy25

> I am done with the Republican party.


Fox, not the Republican party

----------


## Ronulus

I'm done watching this garbage.

----------


## wgadget

> I wish they'd at least have the decency to say "bring them to justice" instead of "kill 'em"


Surprised they didn't say KILL EM AND PISS ON EM.

----------


## anewvoice

> ALRIGHT come on guys we can't abandon our hero simply because he didn't delivery a godly response for once! How many times has he ever let us down?  We are only strong if we stand together!


No abandoning going on, but it's fair to call out a poorly delivered response there.

----------


## QWDC

It's weird, how most people think the debate is going is based entirely on the audience reaction. We should stack the room in the next debate (tickets on sale in another thread)
Still needs a good answer for "left of Obama" though

ALSO: remember 80% agree with Ron on foreign wars, ignore the cheers.

----------


## tfurrh

Thanks for the bone, Mitt.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Lesson: The American public is too stupid to rationally choose a president.


"The best argument against democracy is spending 5 minutes in a conversation with the average voter" heh

----------


## madengr

Here I thought saudi Arabians we responsible for 9/11.  Also, the Taliban is not Al Quaeda.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Fight around the world? I wouldn't vote for Romney if Ron was his VP


Well, he sure knows how to $#@! up a business...he'd be great at finishing the job of wrecking this country

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Paul really made it sound like Bin Laden would still be alive today because he would have respected Pakistan's sovereignty. UNREAL.

----------


## nowwearefree

> Notice all these morons saying RON did badly have UNDER 200 posts.
> 
> Interesting.


Lets not have fight among each other, bringing up post counts from time to time does not help solve anything

----------


## Hyperion

> Ron isn't wrong.
> 
> I hate to say it, but our country is.  We've become an empire that supports endless war as a matter of national policy.


This.  This country is so $#@!ed.

The line of questioning is ridiculously biased and unfortunately succeeded in desired prupose.

----------


## reagle

Dr Paul is not phased by the boos

He stands on principle

----------


## Gravik

Romney's solution: Kill them all

----------


## limequat

Settle down, RP brought it around at the end in got cheers.

----------


## mstrmac1

Everybody stay calm.... we've been here before!! South Carolina is NOT AMERICA! This is a FOX news debate with Fox news crowd.

----------


## HeyArchie

For the record, those of you saying that Ron is screwing up...

I agree that he is not speaking well, but he is saying the same things he always says.

It's a different state with a different crowd.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Dr. Paul did pretty well. It was a set piece question. Best to try and run the clock out.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

next question for ron paul. is it true you would like to see israel nuked?

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Not too many Christians in SC if you go by the applause of them wanting to kill people.


Christianity has been hijacked. The most religious people used to be quakers less than a century ago, now they're war mongers.

----------


## affa

> Not a bad debate guys. Paul didn't nail many of the questions.


what?  are you not watching?

----------


## neverseen

Paul did fine.  Don't base your belief of his answer from the crazy crowd.  By the end of his response he had cheers.

----------


## Mark37snj

> NO, his content HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH HIM BLOWING IT. NOTHING. It is how he answered it. Seriously, you are going to say he did a good job? I barely understood what he was saying. He was stammering, stuttering. He had no coherency to the answer. It was disorganized and all over the place. His voice was weak. That is why he blew it. NOTHING to do with the content.


I absolutely agree with you, Ron is not speaking well at all.

----------


## jersdream

> the answers arent bad. you are letting this redneck crowd dictate how you feel.


And who gets to vote?? The redneck audience. They are the ones deciding the South Carolina primary. This nation is stupid. I hate these people. I deplore them. These racists, war mongering bastards are crazy.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

How does Santorum know that a new Syrian government wouldn't hate Israel?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Here I thought saudi Arabians we responsible for 9/11.  Also, the Taliban is not Al Quaeda.


brilliant.  plus rep

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## mport1

> Ron isn't wrong.
> 
> I hate to say it, but our country is.  We've become an empire that supports endless war as a matter of national policy.


Yep, our government are the biggest terrorists in the world.

----------


## ZanZibar

> This is awful. Awful, awful, awful. Ron just $#@!ed up big time.


Relax.... People said the same thing about when he schooled Rudy on 9/11.

----------


## GML3G

> What is this with Romney coming to Paul's aid. Interesting. There _is_ some alliance, I'm convinced now.


Just trying to win the hearts of Ron Paul supporters come general election...

----------


## scar

I have great empathy with your statement.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

Turkey is ruled by terrorists, lmao

----------


## pauliticalfan

$#@! the GOP, $#@! the Republican Party, I will never consider myself a Republican, this country is doomed if these idiots are in charge.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

LOL turkey are muslim terrorists now

----------


## green73

> Booing the golden rule...is incredibly scary.  Isn't this a state that prides itself on Christianity?  Wow!  I think this audience was selected!


Definitely

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> He's speaking truth, but he is communicating it very poorly


Exactly, its great that he speaks to the message we all want to hear. However, he just lost any chance of winning South Carolina. So enjoy your message. For me, I'd prefer the Presidency be won first, message comes along for the ride. Even the best plan in existence, Ron's plan, is worthless if its never implemented.

----------


## SylvianDark

Most Americans have a very negative opinion of South Carolina. Look at any statistic charts and they excel in racism and doing poorly in education. Their booing of Paul's message of peace only reinforces the negative view many have of South Carolina.

I'm from North Carolina and South Carolina is basically our North Korea.

----------


## kill the banks

most Americans want what we are saying ... a few neocon audiences are looking insane to many ... a boo in this war mongering crowd  is a cheer at home for many

----------


## Back In Black

Paul's message is sound, but he seems to get frazzled when the heat is on. He should have better responses prepared to questions he's been getting for years.

----------


## Brett85

Ron answered that question poorly, but he didn't say anything different than what he's said in previous debates.

----------


## skilt

That will be the last question of the night Ron Paul.  Savor it.

----------


## damiengwa

> Golden Rule and habeus corpus get boos, fairly typical. Kill everyone. Super military!


Fox news dubs booing and cheers...seriously, this is well known.

----------


## Uriah

I stopped watching. Dr. Paul is the only one with true Christian values and beliefs. Everyone else on stage and most in the audience just took a giant dump on the golden rule, the bible, and Jesus.

----------


## Chieppa1

This crowd would boo Jesus.

----------


## anewvoice

> Notice all these morons saying RON did badly have UNDER 200 posts.
> 
> Interesting.


Not all of us.  It was poorly delivered, it was poorly received.  I'm still voting for Ron Paul.

----------


## cindy25

> Everybody stay calm.... we've been here before!! South Carolina is NOT AMERICA! This is a FOX news debate with Fox news crowd.


with a Fox selected crowd it would not matter what state.  clearly they are pushing Newt

----------


## agorist ninja

I swear, so many of you are the ficklest of supporters.  You wilt at the first sign of anything that is not perfection.  Clearly, the campaign is over in your minds.  So stop posting and find another fad or bandwagon to jump aboard.  The amount of whining and crying in here is pathetic.

Ron is a poor speaker.  Is this somehow breaking news?  He's going to flub answers and go stream-of-consciousness when talking.  Where have you people been?  This is who is he.  Sometimes it's better than others.  This is part of the package.

Bunch of clowns in this thread.

----------


## Adam West

Perry, stealing Ron's talking points again...

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

This is the only crowd where Ron's newsletters would be a positive.

----------


## cindy25

> Everybody stay calm.... we've been here before!! South Carolina is NOT AMERICA! This is a FOX news debate with Fox news crowd.


with a Fox selected crowd it would not matter what state.  clearly they are pushing Newt

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

Turkey!!!??????  Harming their citizens??!!!  Have you seen HOW many people are jailed in USsA!!!???  Holy crap text book to the sheep answers.  Oh ya, lets keep sleeping with izzrahel

----------


## dancjm

Paul is still kicking ass on the BS meter.

Also I am not sure the boo'd answer was so bad. Normal Americans will see clearly that Ron Paul is the only President that wont start WW3 for the crazies.

----------


## NoPants

This crowd is insane. They're out for blood. Glad I don't live in SC.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Fox is the one doing it to Ron. Every time Paul starts nailing it, Baer starts chopping him and killing his cadence.


Interesting perspective, especially coming from someone who speaks professionally.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Ron's answer there was terribly worded considering the audience he was in front of, I don't think any of us can argue against that fact.

Stay a little positive, though. He did great in the beginning, and whatever topic they move into beyond foreign policy could very well play in Ron's favor still. There's also another debate before the vote.

----------


## mport1

> He's speaking truth, but he is communicating it very poorly


We knew this going in though.  He is not the best speaker by any means.

----------


## green73

> This crowd would boo Jesus.


Yes!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Booing the golden rule...is incredibly scary.  Isn't this a state that prides itself on Christianity?  Wow!  I think this audience was selected!


And the golden rule coming from Paul none the less.  Remember, Satan isn't working overtime on_ non-believers_.

----------


## Drex

Wow Perry $#@! you

----------


## jax

you serious? give perry a opportunity to rip paul??????

----------


## tempest

LMAO another Perry gaffe: Bret Beier tricked him into admitting that Turkey's NATO membership should be questioned (this is something that is a definite no no, Turkey will stay in EVEN IF they turn into a Soudi-level fundamentalist muslims)

----------


## jay_dub

RP needs to just come out and say to the candidates,"You're all for more war. Don't you realize we're $15 T in debt and it's fixing to be 16? When are you going to tell the people the truth and admit we can't fix America and play cop around the world at the same time?

----------


## abstrusezincate

I know this isn't the time for this discussion, but the more I think about it, the more I want a third party.

----------


## Apparition

If Ron took the time to briefly explain letters of marque and reprisal, that answer could have gone a whole lot better... and then tie it in with how much we've spent in 10 years to get Bin Laden.....

Ron's not on his game tonight, but this audience isn't helping either.
SAVE A PRETZEL FOR THE GAS JETS! *HUGE APPLAUSE*

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

Gong!??  Perry attack ads needed

----------


## Epic

Perry: We need our military to be strong so our countries will have to deal with us

Did he just say he wants other countries to have to go to war with us?

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> Turkey!!!??????  Harming their citizens??!!!  Have you seen HOW many people are jailed in USsA!!!???  Holy crap text book to the sheep answers.  Oh ya, lets keep sleeping with izzrahel


This

----------


## ONUV

golden rule = bad
racist killer = good

----------


## Bruno

Paul better get a rebuttal here!

----------


## jersdream

Perry hasn't bite yet on having the chance to rip Ron Paul.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

$#@! you Rick Perry, you stuttering dip$#@!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Brett Baier, scumbag.

----------


## NC5Paul

Perry making NO sense. When was the pissing topic every brought up? LMAO

----------


## QWDC

Please don't cheer this Perry answer, please let me have hope for humanity.

----------


## wgadget

> Exactly, its great that he speaks to the message we all want to hear. However, he just lost any chance of winning South Carolina. So enjoy your message. For me, I'd prefer the Presidency be won first, message comes along for the ride. Even the best plan in existence, Ron's plan, is worthless if its never implemented.


Ron Paul DOES NOT PANDER.

----------


## Epic

SC voters hate the "golden rule"

----------


## BuddyRey

I've never been more ashamed to be a Carolinian.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Wargasm.

----------


## Xenliad

> This crowd would crucify Jesus.


Fixed.

----------


## tennman

The "moderators" are very antiPaul. Even chiding the other candidates to say stuff about him.

----------


## Bruno

Where is the $#@!ing bell for Perry, Bret??

----------


## Christopholes11

Paul is doing okay. The last answer was not perfect but the crowd made it sound 100% worse.

----------


## donnay

> And the golden rule coming from Paul none the less.  Remember, Satan isn't working overtime on_ non-believers_.


Absolutely!  I just said a prayer for Dr. Paul and the audience!  I must pray for my enemies...

----------


## Banksy

> I've never been more ashamed to be a Carolinian.


Agreed.

----------


## cindy25

> LMAO another Perry gaffe: Bret Beier tricked him into admitting that Turkey's NATO membership should be questioned (this is something that is a definite no no)


so Perry can get hit on this later.

----------


## damiengwa

> Golden Rule and habeus corpus get boos, fairly typical. Kill everyone. Super military!


Fox news dubs booing and cheers...seriously, this is well known.

----------


## cbr06honda

What did that person is the audience yell out? I couldn't make it out.

----------


## jware

So pissing on dead bodies is not utterly dispicable, it's just a mistake??????? WTF can I please get out of this country now?

----------


## wstrucke

notice the only say "time" for the good doctor.

----------


## Razmear

Perry was "in the sands of Iran in 1979"????

----------


## Dianne

tell me Paul walked off the stage in disgust?   Please, pretty pleae?/   I turned my tv off in gidgust... tell me Ron flipped off the mafica news media, and left them in his dirt.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

I have never seen such a war drum crowd in my life. If I were on stage I would declare war on the *entire world*, and the crowd would throw rose pedals at my feet.

----------


## milo10

Wow, that was awesome!  Perry purposely avoided criticizing Paul.

Very interesting.

----------


## NC5Paul

His best answer of the night.

----------


## Brandon Todd Carr

Schooling everyone, including me.

----------


## Drex

That should have gotten a standing applause

----------


## NoPants

The truth will win.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Damn girl! Great answer by Paul!

----------


## bunklocoempire

History lesson courtesy of the Constitutionalist.  Thank you Dr. Paul

----------


## AlexG

NDAA, finally

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

----------


## neverseen

NICE chime in by paul.  I got WTF'ed in the brain for a second there on the taliban vs al queda

----------


## green73

I love it, Perry. Because some people in another country hung contractors from a bridge it's ok whatever our troops do

----------


## QWDC

Oh those boos made me smile.

----------


## madengr

> Here I thought saudi Arabians we responsible for 9/11.  Also, the Taliban is not Al Quaeda.


He must have been reading my mind.

----------


## fisharmor

I love that man.... "I'm gonna butt in and get the last word, and it's going to be to try to educate you dipshits, not to defend myself from baseless attacks".

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

WOW ROMNEY $#@!ING ABSURD

----------


## Christopholes11

NDAA QUESTION OMG!

----------


## Refresh the Tree

WOW ROMNEY

----------


## Lavitz

Yay, Romney finally gets booed. Even neocon audience opposes NDAA?

Edit: spoke too soon

----------


## pauliticalfan

WOW!!!!!! $#@! YOU ROMNEY!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sal Featherstone

Faux packed this audience with NeoCons.

----------


## PursuePeace

BOOOOOOOOO Mitt.
NDAA.

----------


## ronpaulitician

GOP: "We can do to all of our enemies whatever one of our enemies has done to us!!"
GOP: "We shouldn't do to others what we wouldn't like being done to us??"

----------


## Corto_Maltese

YES!! a little hope there from the audience

----------


## IterTemporis

Romney got booed..

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

ROMNEY

----------


## Kevin Smyth

This is like a pro wrestling crowd, what a bunch of trash.

----------


## harikaried

Romney getting booed for wanting to sign NDAA.. Maybe he'll change his answer mid-way through!

----------


## neverseen

BOO for romney!!! WOOHOO

----------


## jersdream

Why is everyone attacking Perry for attacking Paul when he passed on the opportunity when they gave him a question specifically allowing him to rip Paul.

----------


## NC5Paul

YESSSSSS Mittens getting booed. Also, that female moderator is kind of cute.

----------


## wgadget

I think they finally let the Ron Paul people in.  LOL

----------


## KramerDSP

This STOPS the Romney ticket talk! Period. Even Rand!

----------


## Mark37snj

RON HAS CALMED DOWN, HE IS SPEAKING BETTER, NO CAFFINE FOR HIM BEFORE A DEBATE!!!!!

----------


## donnay

I think the crowd is waking up!  They just booed Romney for agreeing to sign the NDAA!

IT IS UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Romney is so pro-Patriot Act it makes me sick.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Mitt supports indefinite detention of Americans. We had better use this.

----------


## raginggran

Ron the Teacher

----------


## limequat

Who said that we should kill people that kill americans?

Somebody quick splice that into a video with Obama killing whatshisnuts.  

OMG NEWTNEY is a terrorist!

----------


## Celes

I expected the audience to applaud Romney's response about the NDAA. Oh, nevermind, they just did. Please, God, let Ron Paul answer this question.

----------


## green73

Booooo Romney! They're $#@!ting all over the constitution

----------


## hammy

Cheering the NDAA? 

Screw this crowd.

----------


## tremendoustie

According to Perry, This country=Marines pissing on corpses. Disdain for the latter=disdain for the former.

----------


## mk8

nice to see romney  booed a couple times lol

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> This crowd would boo Jesus.


 jesus was a $#@!in hippie. get er dun, waive flag and sing god bless america

----------


## pauladin

Chill guys. Ron ain't the only one getting booed.

----------


## TheTexan

> Ron Paul DOES NOT PANDER.


It's not about pandering.  It's about tailoring your message in a way that the audience will be receptive to what you have to say.  Very very simple debate coaching could have turned that answer around without changing the message one bit.

----------


## Hyperion

Romney supporting NDAA. Awful.

----------


## parocks

> The people cheering bombing and killing are not Christians.


They'd say they are.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The "moderators" are very antiPaul. Even chiding the other candidates to say stuff about him.


Understatement.

----------


## KramerDSP

JUMP IN, PAUL!!!!

----------


## kahless

Romney gets to speak endlessly.  This is bs!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Ok, Dr. P brought it back some with that last answer about distinguishing the taliban from al-queda. Also glad he mentioned his military service.

----------


## neverseen

Romney is effing up bad on the ndaa :P

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I see Carol!!!

----------


## Simple

Romney raised the issue of treason. Ron has a real opportunity here. He had a good opportunity when they mentioned Andrew Jackson and he missed it.

----------


## walt

Perry is SURGING!!!! 

*Sigh*

----------


## Mark37snj

MONOPOLY ROMNEY taking up all the talking time.

----------


## cbr06honda

If Ron would just yell, GO AMARIKUH!, after he finished his sentences he would get cheers. Ignorant audience.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Mitt would vote for NDAA.

F*** you Mitt

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

> jesus was a $#@!in hippie. get ur dun, waive flag and sing god bless america


Please tone it down

----------


## raginggran

Mitt the old school tie elite insider

----------


## Drex

This is what the debate audience is like

----------


## NoPants

> I love that man.... "I'm gonna butt in and get the last word, and it's going to be to try to educate you dipshits, not to defend myself from baseless attacks".


LOL!

----------


## texasbelle

Is Rick Perry drunk?  What kind of koolaid is this crowd drinking for agreeing with Mitt on the NDAA?? UGH...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Cheering the NDAA? 
> 
> Screw this crowd.


bipolar??

----------


## KramerDSP

Romney gave the same answer about trillion dollar cuts, when RP already called him out on it in a prior debate as being nothing more than baseline spending.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> RON HAS CALMED DOWN, HE IS SPEAKING BETTER, NO CAFFINE FOR HIM BEFORE A DEBATE!!!!!


They do this All. The. Time. Fox keeps Ron to one question for the first 40 mins, which pisses him off so much that by the time Q#2 hits he can;t answer calmly.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Send them to the Tower of Peace!

----------


## SlowSki

Ron Paul praises the golden rule and gets booed.  This crowd is so odd.

----------


## Lavitz

Santorum opposes NDAA? Shocker? Or did he just notice Romney got booed?

----------


## musicmax

Treason is IN THE CONSTITUTION - two witnesses or confession in open court

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney just wiped his ass with the Constitution. I'm done.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

before my young son is of legal driving age, dissent will be a terrorist act, worthy of indefinite detention. 

god have mercy on us.

----------


## pinkmandy

> This crowd would boo Jesus.


This crowd would support much worse than that. The prince of peace has no place in their warmongering hearts.

----------


## fisharmor

Santorum, you dip$#@!, you can't go to a civilian court if your'e being detained in $#@!ing Cuba.

----------


## Oddone

> Ron Paul praises the golden rule and gets booed.  This crowd is so odd.


I think they are booing just because it is Ron Paul. ALSO WTF DIFFERENT QUESTION!

----------


## Lavitz

HAHAHA Ron, "Why can't I answer that one?" and "Nah, I'll take a minute"

----------


## IterTemporis

LOL"You want 30 seconds?" -Brett
"I might need a minute." -Paul

----------


## Bruno

Nah, I need a minute! 

Lmao!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Gene Hackman;  Ballistic Missile Submarine  USS ALABAMA: *"More Firepower than all the bombs in the history of War.*"

Well that blows ROMNEY's BS about the smallest navy since before WWi.

One Buke Sub can vaporize a continent

----------


## virginiakid

Found this quote from Dr. King, something that Ron Paul would support I am sure. 


> I've seen too much hate to want to hate, myself, and every time I see it, I say to myself, hate is too great a burden to bear. Somehow we must be able to stand up against our most bitter opponents and say: We shall match your capacity to inflict suffering by our capacity to endure suffering. We will meet your physical force with soul force. Do to us what you will and we will still love you.... But be assured that we'll wear you down by our capacity to suffer, and one day we will win our freedom. We will not only win freedom for ourselves; we will appeal to your heart and conscience that we will win you in the process, and our victory will be a double victory.
>         Martin Luther King Jr., A Christmas Sermon for Peace on Dec 24, 1967
>         US black civil rights leader & clergyman (1929 - 1968)


http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/33603.html

----------


## Celes

"Why can't I answer that one?" "I need a minute." Hell yeah, Dr. Paul, knew we could count on you!

----------


## Drex

WHERE WAS PAUL'S QUESTION! $#@! THIS

----------


## NC5Paul

Wait, I thought they had a question for Dr. Paul?

----------


## raginggran

I need a minute!!!!  LOL

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Crazy Ron Paul going at it again!

----------


## ONUV

ron paul kind of contradicts himself on the judicial system?

----------


## mk8

good job ron

----------


## jumpyg1258

Oh so cause Ron answered the previous question, he doesn't get the one you were about to give him?  Yeah thats fair and balanced Fox News...

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Ron making comeback!

----------


## Lavitz

And since Ron took that question, they scrap the extra one they had planned for him

----------


## Mark37snj

OUCH, that was not good, he needs to stop with the appealing to voters, come on Ron, just state it like it is with AUTHORITY!!!!

----------


## parocks

> This STOPS the Romney ticket talk! Period. Even Rand!


why's that?

----------


## Gravik

Like a boss!

----------


## LibertyEagle

They don't understand that NDAA can be used against THEM.

And whomever it was that said that you just elect a good person that will not misuse that power, should have been slammed against the wall, verbally.  Because that stands against everything our Founders believed in.

----------


## texasbelle

> Romney just wiped his ass with the Constitution. I'm done.


Line of the day...

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> ron paul kind of contradicts himself on the judicial system?


Racist Laws Versus Rule of Law

----------


## Luc

This crowd is so scary.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

> ron paul kind of contradicts himself on the judicial system?


He never said it was perfect just need faith in it.

----------


## jersdream

Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.

It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.

----------


## Maltheus

> bipolar??


Well then they'll definitely vote for Gingrich.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Given the questions they ask, it's probably better Ron picks what he wants to talk about.

----------


## ONUV

the first foreign policy answer wasn't given clearly but he's fighting the bret baier and the crowd. he couldn't get a good flow going.

----------


## wgadget

> This crowd is so scary.


Pharisees and the crowd that let Barrabas go come to mind...

----------


## pauladin

This crowd should be in a coliseum of ancient Rome watching a lion eat a guy's head.

----------


## SannD

what happened to the question she was going to ask him?

----------


## affa

> Jesus Christ, Ron JUST STOP. You are killing yourself. Unbelievable how bad these answers are.


still posting pure negativity, i see.

----------


## Ssd

I am sick to my stomach. America is DOOMED! People give Gingrich a standing ovation for telling black kids to work as janitors but hardly react to Paul's answer.

----------


## kahless

> This crowd is so scary.


Yes, it is sickening. I am embarrassed for my country.  Foxnews should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist. Does not compute.


Rule of law versus racist laws

----------


## nowwearefree

that is why people hate republicans, just look at the crowd, i can not associate with any of them
liberals as wrong as they are with Econ issues, they know the importance of liberty and they would not support ndaa

----------


## parocks

> YESSSSSS Mittens getting booed. Also, that female moderator is kind of cute.


agreed, it is a fox debate.

----------


## tucker

Seriously, the house has to be packed on the upper level of this place. No one that they show, even when panned out, is showing any emotion (cheering, booing, etc.)

----------


## dancjm

Ron is not the best political salesperson.

And I am glad.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> It's not about pandering.  It's about tailoring your message in a way that the audience will be receptive to what you have to say.  Very very simple debate coaching could have turned that answer around without changing the message one bit.


I've said this since 2007, with very little results. If the campaign was serious about this, and I mean SERIOUS, a debate/speech coach would have been hired long ago, to tag along 24/7 with RP.
I seriously believe RP would have sealed this up months ago, with just using proper terminology and phrases, because he has a record to run on.

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

I wish Megyn Kelly was there

----------


## Gravik

> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


Drug laws are, yes.

----------


## asurfaholic

I had to turn the garbage off. I just may declare war on fox in 3..

2

----------


## Mark37snj

Thank GOD we have another debate on Thursday, hopefully it will erase this one. But it is still gona hurt him in the polls.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## tremendoustie

> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


Sure as @#$@# better than getting thrown in prison forever at the whim of the executive.

----------


## donnay

I think this phony evangelical crowd is for Perry.  You know he was going to have a old time rival down there while he should have been up in New Hampshire campaigning.

----------


## wgadget

> They don't understand that NDAA can be used against THEM.
> 
> And whomever it was that said that you just elect a good person that will not misuse that power, should have been slammed against the wall, verbally.  Because that stands against everything our Founders believed in.


That was Mittens, I believe.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I wish Megyn Kelly was there


     She's hot

----------


## XNavyNuke

> It's not about pandering.  It's about tailoring your message in a way that the audience will be receptive to what you have to say.  Very very simple debate coaching could have turned that answer around without changing the message one bit.


The audience is those watching across the nation, not though who have been screened appropriate for entering the auditorium.

----------


## AuH20

Did Brett Baier get his questions directly from AIPAC? I'm serious.

----------


## parocks

> that is why people hate republicans, just look at the crowd, i can not associate with any of them
> liberals as wrong as they are with Econ issues, they know the importance of liberty and they would not support ndaa


Obama signed it

----------


## jersdream

> still posting pure negativity, i see.


Still stalking me, I see.

----------


## jumpyg1258

For those confused about Paul's stances on the judicial system, he wants to repeal the drug laws for non violent offenders.  Just about all terrorist acts are acts of violence.

----------


## KramerDSP

> why's that?


I can't imagine a President/Vice-President who disagree with each other on NDAA.

----------


## tempest

I think the crowd is 25% pro Mitt & 75% Grincher

----------


## musicmax

> This crowd should be in a coliseum of ancient Rome watching a lion eat a guy's head.


Baier's head is perfectly round - would fit in a lion's mouth quite nicely.

----------


## jax

The audience is team america

----------


## devil21

> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist. Does not compute.


If you're a minority it is racist against you.  Trust the judicial system, at least moreso than a life sentence in Gitmo without trial, for terrorism and similar things.  Apples and oranges.

----------


## TheLasersShadow

This audience sounds like a mob at a Roman Colosseum cheering for blood!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


It's not perfect.  But our right of trial by a jury of our peers is the best that has ever been created.

I'm sure as hell not willing to trade it in for edict by Presidential decree.  Are you?

----------


## green73

> Pharisees and the crowd that let Barrabas go come to mind...


Nice

----------


## olehounddog

> This crowd would boo Jesus.


They just did Matthew7:12

----------


## tremendoustie

> They don't understand that NDAA can be used against THEM.
> 
> And whomever it was that said that you just elect a good person that will not misuse that power, should have been slammed against the wall, verbally.  Because that stands against everything our Founders believed in.


Apparently now we just have elected dictators.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RonPaulRules

Im worried the residents in SC watching this will just follow along with the cheers and boos.

----------


## rprprs

> Why is everyone attacking Perry for attacking Paul when he passed on the opportunity when they gave him a question specifically allowing him to rip Paul.


Yes, props to Perry for not taking that route when it was so wide open for him.  Very surprising.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> What did that person is the audience yell out? I couldn't make it out.


*Ron! I want your babies!!*

----------


## rp2012win

> Still stalking me, I see.


I agree with the other guy.

----------


## Hyperion

> that is why people hate republicans, just look at the crowd, i can not associate with any of them
> liberals as wrong as they are with Econ issues, they know the importance of liberty and they would not support ndaa


NDAA is quite unpopular among all regular people. The liberals in the Senate supported it with the same gusto as the Republicans did.

----------


## Eric21ND

Ron needs to say, "you don't trust Obama or the government running healthcare, but you trust them to detain American citizens indefinitely without consul?"

----------


## jersdream

> He means don't abandon it, Fix it.


That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????




> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???

----------


## Godmode7

This crowd makes me mad. I can't believe I went to Iraq to fight for war mongering idiots-_-

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> And since Ron took that question, they scrap the extra one they had planned for him


Just like they are not controlling the audience. FOX is making the rules of this debate up as they go along.

----------


## dfalken

> that is why people hate republicans, just look at the crowd, i can not associate with any of them
> liberals as wrong as they are with Econ issues, they know the importance of liberty and they would not support ndaa


What are you talking about you ignorant troll?  NDAA was passed by your president Obama.

----------


## Christopholes11

Newt brings forth his "historian" status again.

----------


## milo10

I think his stance on NDAA might really hurt Romney in the weeks ahead.

----------


## ONUV

> For those confused about Paul's stances on the judicial system, he wants to repeal the drug laws for non violent offenders.  Just about all terrorist acts are acts of violence.


it's just confusing to the average person to say you can't trust the judicial system to prosecute drug laws fairly but you can trust them to prosecute terrorists fairly.

----------


## pauliticalfan

If Romney's the nominee, there's no difference between him and Obama, especially on NDAA. Unbelievable.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Lavitz

> *Ron! I want your babies!!*


Really? All 4,000 of them? Seems like it would be a lot of work...

----------


## dancjm

> Im worried the residents in SC watching this will just follow along with the cheers and boos.


Agreed, but anyone that applies to was a lost cause anyway.

----------


## Standing Liberty

This crowd is like the crowd at the end of Bravehart,
when when W.Wallace is being tortured.

----------


## NoPants

> It's not perfect.  But our right of trial by a jury of our peers is the best that has ever been created.
> 
> I'm sure as hell not willing to trade it in for edict by Presidential decree.  Are you?


I think the important part of his statistic is not the number that were convicted, but the number that might have been innocent, still in prison under NDAA and unable to get a trial, lawyer, etc. Then follow up with, you could be one of those people.

----------


## jersdream

> It doesn't take a stalker to see your uninformed bias.


What a joke you are. Because I have a problem with the way Ron was rambling? His content is on 100%. But you are so biased, so shut the hell up, $#@!.

----------


## jax

> that is why people hate republicans, just look at the crowd, i can not associate with any of them
> liberals as wrong as they are with Econ issues, they know the importance of liberty and they would not support ndaa


What? Obama signed the damn thing

----------


## jersdream

> I agree with the other guy.


Good for you.

----------


## Mark37snj

Ron needs to change his speaking from an appeasment/appealing tone to a declaritive tone!

----------


## RonPaulRules

"I think the sound you need is a gong"....... what a dick.

----------


## TheLasersShadow

> Ron needs to say, "you don't trust Obama or the government running healthcare, but you trust them to detain American citizens indefinitely without consul?"


Wish I could message RP on stage there with that! It's perfect!

----------


## jersdream

> It's not perfect.  But our right of trial by a jury of our peers is the best that has ever been created.
> 
> I'm sure as hell not willing to trade it in for edict by Presidential decree.  Are you?


That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????




> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???

----------


## mport1

> If Romney's the nominee, there's no difference between him and Obama, especially on NDAA. Unbelievable.


Yep. I've been saying this for awhile.  They are identical on every major issue.

----------


## wstrucke

> This audience sounds like a mob at a Roman Colosseum cheering for blood!


Did you watch the Gladiator on HBO the other day too?

----------


## nowwearefree

> What a joke you are. Because I have a problem with the way Ron was rambling? His content is on 100%. But you are so biased, so shut the hell up, $#@!.


Guys, just calm down
Lets not fight!

----------


## jersdream

> Sure as @#$@# better than getting thrown in prison forever at the whim of the executive.


That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????




> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???

----------


## Kords21

Newt is putting me to sleep

----------


## madengr

That's the flaw in your plan Newt, the Employer still has to pay SS to he fedgov.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ron headlining drudge

----------


## musicmax

> Ron needs to change his speaking from an appeasment/appealing tone to a declaritive tone!


I agree.  But it ain't gonna happen.

----------


## ropa2012

Your sacrifice is saluted nonetheless

----------


## abstrusezincate

As frustrating as it is, you have to realize you can't win a debate where the questions are scripted like this.  Example:

Had Ron's question been phrased:  "With the country now over $15 trillion in debt, and difficulty in paying for Federal programs that are needed by some of our most vulnerable citizens, can you explain how your plans to draw down American intervention in foreign countries would help sustain these programs without killing the budget?

Get nasty questions, you always look bad.  Socratic reasoning = rigged.

----------


## jersdream

> It is better than saying people are guilty without a trial and leaving them in prison for life. You wouldn't agree?? Seriously?


That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????




> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???

----------


## abstrusezincate

As frustrating as it is, you have to realize you can't win a debate where the questions are scripted like this.  Example:

Had Ron's question been phrased:  "With the country now over $15 trillion in debt, and difficulty in paying for Federal programs that are needed by some of our most vulnerable citizens, can you explain how your plans to draw down American intervention in foreign countries would help sustain these programs without killing the budget?

Get nasty questions, you always look bad.  Socratic reasoning = rigged.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Really? All 4,000 of them? Seems like it would be a lot of work...


ahhh, much needed laughter.
thank you

----------


## ohgodno

I'm moving to an island somewhere, who's in. I've got to get away from the people in this country.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Really? All 4,000 of them? Seems like it would be a lot of work...


LOL no, make new ones!

----------


## Gravik

Frothy is speaking....time to go to sleep.

----------


## affa

> Paul really made it sound like Bin Laden would still be alive today because he would have respected Pakistan's sovereignty. UNREAL.


thanks spin doctor.  

that's not what he said.  

some of us actually can you know, understand him despite your efforts.

----------


## green73

Rick Santorum was voted dumbest in Congress. That doesn't get enough play.

----------


## Hyperion

> As frustrating as it is, you have to realize you can't win a debate where the questions are scripted like this.  Example:
> 
> Had Ron's question been phrased:  "With the country now over $15 trillion in debt, and difficulty in paying for Federal programs that are needed by some of our most vulnerable citizens, can you explain how your plans to draw down American intervention in foreign countries would help sustain these programs without killing the budget?
> 
> Get nasty questions, you always look bad.  Socratic reasoning = rigged.


Absolutely. The questions are clearly designed to paint candidates in the light Fox News wants.

----------


## IterTemporis

Headline on Drudge: 'TAX RATE SHOULD BE ZERO'

----------


## tremendoustie

> That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????


I'm not pissed at you, I'm pissed at Mittens.

----------


## William R

Ron is lazy.  How many times does he need to be asked about Osama,  and Pakistan and he still doesn't have a set of talking points.

----------


## jersdream

> If you're a minority it is racist against you.  Trust the judicial system, at least moreso than a life sentence in Gitmo without trial, for terrorism and similar things.  Apples and oranges.


Way to edit my quote:

That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????




> Wait Ron says trust the judicial system, yet he says it is racist in some elements with prejudice.
> 
> It doesn't mean they are incompatible. It just means we need to correct what is wrong with it.


That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???

Look at my original quote, not even edited, yet you edited my quote for me.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ah, shut up frothy. 

My son just made more sense in his diaper.  It smelled better, too.

----------


## Mark37snj

> That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????
> 
> 
> 
> That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???


There is a techinical problem with the quotes on this page, I was seeing someone elses quote. I changed my post. I think were overloading the server.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> As frustrating as it is, you have to realize you can't win a debate where the questions are scripted like this.  Example:
> 
> Had Ron's question been phrased:  "With the country now over $15 trillion in debt, and difficulty in paying for Federal programs that are needed by some of our most vulnerable citizens, can you explain how your plans to draw down American intervention in foreign countries would help sustain these programs without killing the budget?
> 
> Get nasty questions, you always look bad.  Socratic reasoning = rigged.


That is why it is so important to learn the art of debate.  Someone like Romney would not have answered the question they gave him.  He would have talked about whatever he wanted to talk about.

----------


## Lavitz

> Ron headlining drudge


And thankfully it's the 0% tax rate quote, not the...umm...other thing

----------


## fisharmor

Angry drunks stay off the forum.
You're making me stop thinking about what I'm gonna do to my wife, and start paying attention to how much I hate the people on TV.

----------


## Adam West

After living 17 years in America and watching these A-holes, I am so glad I moved to Australia. I will send my brother, who still resides there, a video of this debate. It might convince him to come here.

I love Dr. Paul. Keep up the fight. But...

----------


## AuH20

> Ron is lazy.  How many times does he need to be asked about Osama,  and Pakistan and he still doesn't have a set of talking points.


True. He keeps putting his head in the noose and the press keeps coming back for more.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Rick Santorum was voted dumbest in Congress. That doesn't get enough play.


Was he really? He was voted most corrupt and dumbest?

----------


## Kevin Smyth

This is the first time I've seen Santorum go after Gingrich.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Headline on Drudge: 'TAX RATE SHOULD BE ZERO'


HELL YEAH!

----------


## jersdream

> I'm not pissed at you, I'm pissed at Mittens.


Okay fair enough.

Well Mittens is trying to run as far right, as far statist (in the "conservative" mold) to win the nomination. He is a rat. PERIOD.

----------


## mport1

> Ron headlining drudge


Thank god.  I hope this will be the story from the debate, but I know they will kill him for his poor FP answers.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Thank GOD we have another debate on Thursday, hopefully it will erase this one. But it is still gona hurt him in the polls.


I don't know. People say that after almost every debate and it hasn't happened yet.

----------


## dancjm

"borrowing money from China"

Santorum ripping Paul off.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

Time?

----------


## wgadget

SHUT THE HELL UP, FROTHY.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> And thankfully it's the 0% tax rate quote, not the...umm...other thing


Go, see, and smile.

----------


## jumpyg1258

So I guess Santorum gets 10 minutes.

----------


## musicmax

Santorum now stealing Ron's fiscal points on "borrowing from China".

----------


## jordie

> This crowd should be in a coliseum of ancient Rome watching a lion eat a guy's head.


Exactly how I see it.

----------


## asurfaholic

> What are you talking about you ignorant troll?  NDAA was passed by your president Obama.


Ignorant troll????? Neg rep you

Passed by a congress full of crooks in both parties, but you look at that crowd and tell me those neocons wouldn't have done the same thing. I think a prez romney or grinch, or frothy would have have come up with something exponentially worse. Calling this person an ignorant troll is absolutely rude and uncalled for. 

I could never associate with any of those so called republicans in that room. They make me sick. And so do you

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> True. He keeps putting his head in the noose and the press keeps coming back for more.


    He actually said we should have respected Pakistan's sovereignty on the Bin Laden issue, unreal.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

> I'm moving to an island somewhere, who's in. I've got to get away from the people in this country.


Seasteading Institute here I come (eventually...I hope).

----------


## jersdream

> There is a techinical problem with the quotes on this page, I was seeing someone elses quote. I changed my post. I think were overloading the server.


Ah okay! +rep. Thanks.

----------


## milo10

The big loser so far in this debate is Romney.

----------


## NoPants

> Angry drunks stay off the forum.
> You're making me stop thinking about what I'm gonna do to my wife, and start paying attention to how much I hate the people on TV.


Hahahaha! I was just thinking how much harder it is to understand Frothy the more you drink.

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Grinch with a hell of an answer!

----------


## devil21

> Way to edit my quote:
> 
> That is what I just said...did you not read my quote????
> 
> 
> 
> That means to correct it...fix it. Doesn't mean get rid of it. Where did I say abandon it???
> 
> Look at my original quote, not even edited, yet you edited my quote for me.


Since you appear slow, let's go over it one more time.  The judicial system is racist but it's better than sitting at GITMO.  Is that simple enough for you to grasp?

----------


## goldwater's ghost

santorum is doing the worst in this debate. perry has had some good moments. gingrich is this audience's anti romney vote, romney is skating by and paul isnt winning votes (except maybe minorities) but he's keeping the ones he has

you can see it by how the reaction was to santorum's answer to newt. newt was completely wrong but got the biggest cheers

----------


## kahless

> This crowd is like the crowd at the end of Bravehart,
> when when W.Wallace is being tortured.


If I had the time and software I would replace Mel Gibson's head with Ron when he is yelling "FREEEEDOM!".   Put up an FNC logo on the rack, Brett Baier as master of ceremony and replace the cheering members of the crowd with the other candidates.

----------


## Kords21

Santorum didn't care about the debt when he voted to raise the debe ceiling, what a fraud

----------


## abstrusezincate

> That is why it is so important to learn the art of debate.  Someone like Romney would not have answered the question they gave him.  He would have talked about whatever he wanted to talk about.


I understand about framing and answering how you want, but some questions are so terrible you can't dodge.  The one on bin Laden was one of those.

He should have simply said, "If I were President, we would have captured bin Laden in Afghanistan and the problem would have been solved 10 years and 4 billion dollars earlier.  We didn't go there to build Afghanistan, and we shouldn't stay there to do it.  We need the money here."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Ron needs to change his speaking from an appeasment/appealing tone to a declaritive tone!


Yeap... a professional team to teach speaking skills that captivate the audience, not leave question mark on their foreheads

----------


## raginggran

NO RON.....................  AGAIN

----------


## KMA-NWO

Your neg rep was countered by my pos rep.




> Ignorant troll????? Neg rep you
> 
> Passed by a congress full of crooks in both parties, but you look at that crowd and tell me those neocons wouldn't have done the same thing. I think a prez romney or grinch, or frothy would have have come up with something exponentially worse. Calling this person an ignorant troll is absolutely rude and uncalled for. 
> 
> I could never associate with any of those so called republicans in that room. They make me sick. And so do you

----------


## dfalken

> I'm moving to an island somewhere, who's in. I've got to get away from the people in this country.


I moved to Central America 4 years ago to never return.  Best decision in my life.  I feel sorry for you guys still stuck in the US.  If Ron got elected I would consider returning but I won't bank on it.

----------


## wgadget

How are these morons going to CUT SPENDING without touching the military?

It can't be done.

----------


## William R

> True. He keeps putting his head in the noose and the press keeps coming back for more.


It is pathetic on his part.  He refuses to practice for these debates.

----------


## AuH20

> He actually said we should have respected Pakistan's sovereignty on the Bin Laden issue, unreal.


That wouldn't be so bad, but we give them 20 billion.

----------


## RonPaulGangsta

Just came across this picture of Rick Perry's campaign bus

----------


## lakefx

> This crowd is like the crowd at the end of Bravehart,
> when when W.Wallace is being tortured.


And Ron is screaming FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOM!

----------


## ONUV

newt gingrich farts = crowd erupts in cheers.

----------


## Oddone

Sorry NEWT! The budget was not balanced!

----------


## NoPants

Quote of the night. Gingrich says he can balance the budget. Hahahahaha!

----------


## JuicyG

Ron Paul is faced only with foul loaded question, where he constantly has to defend against controversial issues in very short time frame. He managed to counter-attack a couple of times but fell bit short on Bin Ladin question. Smart people though got it right. Too bad so many morons though out there. 

There was a footage of retarded bimbo from audience who actually had an orgasm when Gingrich mentioned killing people. F... disgusting.

----------


## ZanZibar

> The audience is team america


Best post in this thread!

----------


## coffeewithchess

> That is why it is so important to learn the art of debate.  Someone like Romney would not have answered the question they gave him.  He would have talked about whatever he wanted to talk about.


You mean the art of actually hiring/paying a debate coach? Again, the campaign raised $30+ million in the 2007/08 campaign, and has raised millions this time, and we can't get a debate coach? And if they have a debate coach, they need to fire the one they have immediately, because it's clearly not working from what I'm reading here.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> thanks spin doctor.  
> 
> that's not what he said.  
> 
> some of us actually can you know, understand him despite your efforts.


   WRONG, that's exactly what he said.

----------


## redmod79

uh oh, social issues... attack questions coming up

----------


## jax

"Mitt, u haven't said abything in a minute, wanna say something?"

----------


## jersdream

> Since you appear slow, let's go over it one more time.  The judicial system is racist but it's better than sitting at GITMO.  Is that simple enough for you to grasp?


Never said it wasn't. Again twisting my words. We still have rights, even though sometimes minorities get the short end of the stick. Not a perfect system, and we need to correct it, but much better otherwise. 

That is what I am saying, Ron was right. I was trying to explain how Ron was right. SOme people were saying it was inconsistent, I was saying that they aren't actually incompatible.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

I'm beginning to think that Newt raising his outstretched arms is a cue to the plants in the audience to act like a nut.

----------


## Hyperion

> I moved to Central America 4 years ago to never return.  Best decision in my life.  I feel sorry for you guys still stuck in the US.  If Ron got elected I would consider returning but I won't bank on it.


This sounds like a good plan. Costa Rica would be outstanding.

----------


## Kords21

Did Ron Paul leave? He's been invisible since the FP part

----------


## Lavitz

Ending with social issues...did Ron even get to talk about economic or monetary policy or his plan to cut $1 trillion? Don't think so...

----------


## harikaried

Online coverage:

Ron Paul has been above the line for #answer
Romney has consistently been below for #dodge

----------


## tfurrh

I think Ron needs to hold a Foreign Policy press conference tomorrow.

----------


## tremendoustie

> The big loser so far in this debate is Romney.


This is true. So far, as far as debating skills go (not actual quality of ideas/record), I'd grade Newt: A, Paul: A-, Santorum: B, Perry: C-, Mitt: D+

Disclaimer: I missed the first 1/2 hour.

----------


## Barrex

Ron Paul is giving right answers according to Fox research

----------


## devil21

So no chance for RP to comment on fiscal issues like cutting spending and balanced budgets, though he's the only one presenting any sort of serious plan.  Figures.

This is 2008 all over again.  IIRC, this was also the same debate with Carl Cameron's "Electability....do you have any?" question.

----------


## yatez112

yeah, so....what if Ron brings to the next debate the Gadsen Flag...

And says... "What part of Don't Tread on Me do the rest of you fail to understand?"

----------


## bunklocoempire

> You mean the art of actually hiring/paying a debate coach? Again, the campaign raised $30+ million in the 2007/08 campaign, and has raised millions this time, and we can't get a debate coach? And if they have a debate coach, they need to fire the one they have immediately, because it's clearly not working from what I'm reading here.


but you understand there would still be the issue of the swine....

----------


## green73

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...rolina-debate/

----------


## anewvoice

> He actually said we should have respected Pakistan's sovereignty on the Bin Laden issue, unreal.


Yeah, like it or not, we invaded Pakistan and demonstrated their incompetence to India openly.  He should have been tried, instead we took him out.  End game, same.  But maybe we'd have learned more?  Who knows now.

----------


## AuH20

> Ron Paul is faced only with foul loaded question, where he constantly has to defend against controversial issues in very short time frame. He managed to counter-attack a couple of times but fell bit short on Bin Ladin question. Smart people though got it right. Too bad so many morons though out there. 
> 
> There was a footage of retarded bimbo from audience who actually had an orgasm when Gingrich mentioned killing people. F... disgusting.


All the questions directed towards him are patently unfair, but he hasn't done a great job answering them. I think he answered the military base question excellent but the international law question he looked weak on.

----------


## musicmax

> I'm beginning to think that Newt raising his outstretched arms is a cue to the plants in the audience to act like a nut.


They need cues?

----------


## bobmurph

America...$#@! YEAH!

----------


## Kords21

I hope Fox gets dinged a lot for that crowd.

----------


## Southron

He never gets economic questions ....

----------


## KMA-NWO

I refer you to http://heartiste.wordpress.com/ for an explanation of this...




> ...
> 
> There was a footage of retarded bimbo from audience who actually had an orgasm when Gingrich mentioned killing people. F... disgusting.

----------


## wgadget

Yep, that DRUDGE HEADLINE says it all.

Thanks, Drudge!

----------


## Lord Xar

Has Ron mentioned he was endorsed by Davies?

----------


## Celes

Oh man, I hope he can get it together before the attacks start coming... let's try to salvage what we can of this travesty... this is so difficult to watch. Of course they can't give HIM a question on the economy.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

You guys all need to calm down.

----------


## justinjj

All the Ron bashers tonight can $#@! off.  You have to realize that you're dealing with Goebells style propaganda along with a political party that panders to lowest-common-denominator automatons.  

The Republican Party is $#@!ing garbage.  The sooner the Paul campaign realizes this the better of this whole movement will be.

----------


## wgadget

> He never gets economic questions ....


He got to say ZERO INCOME TAX. ZERO INFLATION TAX.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

This debate is making me

----------


## Drex

Lois

9..... 11... 

*Crowd erupts*

----------


## anewvoice

> I think Ron needs to hold a Foreign Policy press conference tomorrow.


^This

----------


## Ssd

I'm going to Canada. They got socialized program but at least they don't have the dumbass redneck craving for indefinite detention.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> All the questions directed towards him are patently unfair, but he hasn't done a great job answering them. I think he answered the military base question excellent but the international law question he looked weak on.


  Americans don't give a rat's ass about international law when it comes to Bin Laden, they wanted him caught/killed. That's why Paul's answer was so unclear and bizarre.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> He actually said we should have respected Pakistan's sovereignty on the Bin Laden issue, unreal.


You're right. He should have said, "$#@! Pakistan. We are 'Merica. We are taking over now." Then tell the crowd about the blood flowing like rivers in Pakistani streets after we shower them with bombs for months.

----------


## bobmurph

> He never gets economic questions ....


Infuriating

----------


## musicmax

> Online coverage:
> 
> Ron Paul has been above the line for #answer
> Romney has consistently been below for #dodge


Obvious Ronbot spamming

----------


## lucent

Audience reactions have psychological effects. That is why they exist. Ron Paul did fine. These people booed the golden rule of all things.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> I think Ron needs to hold a Foreign Policy press conference tomorrow.


Don't hold your breath...
Just search the forums around here, and you will see people have been saying it for months (if not years). Did you watch the Iowa Veterans for Ron Paul Rally, where the speech was the exact same stump speech, with hardly any focus on veterans/defense?

----------


## wgadget

The ONLY reason I'm watching Fox right now is that's where RON is.

----------


## devil21

> You mean the art of actually hiring/paying a debate coach? Again, the campaign raised $30+ million in the 2007/08 campaign, and has raised millions this time, and we can't get a debate coach? And if they have a debate coach, they need to fire the one they have immediately, because it's clearly not working from what I'm reading here.


You really can't expect RP to have an exact answer to the thousands of questions they could ask, all phrased in various negative ways, unless you want RP to turn into a soundbite machine like the rest of the guys on stage.  They're in all out attack mode and he can't debate coach his way out of that no matter how much money he has.

----------


## NoPants

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...rolina-debate/


This is why my 19 month old daughter can point out which candidate is Ron Paul. I've taught her well.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Incredibly hard to watch. The deck is stacked against us. The media, the crowds, the questioning, everything. $#@! the Republican Party.

----------


## slamhead

All these economic schemes nibbling around the edges are mind boggling. I'm sorry but listening to this audience has saddened me. The arrogance astounds me. Almost feel like i cannot wait to say i told you so. I will be dumping my investments tomorrow and buying gold.

----------


## abstrusezincate

The other thing you have to remember is candidates don't like being coached.

Let's be real honest here.  We're all true believers.  We have a message about liberty.  We support improbable candidates for the reason they're right, in our views.

It's not something that lends itself well to compromise.  And in the end, if you start compromising on stuff that is important, it won't be long before you become Mittens.

If Ron wasn't honest, unashamed, and unabashed, he'd be less popular.  It's what we respect about him.  And it's why I think most of us fight.  It probably does kill us with the GOP base in these debates, but that's not an indictment of us.  It's of them.  And I know that sucks for everyone who has ever donated time, money, or effort and come up short, but if we are in a country where obvious truths and freedom get booed, the problem is much larger than the skills of the debater.

I'm grateful for the message he puts out, imperfect messenger that he is, and I keep that in mind.  Not too high, not too low.  But hopeful because we don't lose what we gain.

----------


## bluesc

After reading through this, I'm glad I decided not to watch the debate.

Ron needs to learn that he can do more to change foreign policy from within the Oval Office than he can trying to educate a hostile crowd from a debate stage.

----------


## dawnbt

> He's speaking truth, but he is communicating it very poorly


^^This!

----------


## AuH20

> All the Ron bashers tonight can $#@! off.  *You have to realize that you're dealing with Goebells style propaganda along with a political party that panders to lowest-common-denominator automatons.  
> *
> The Republican Party is $#@!ing garbage.  The sooner the Paul campaign realizes this the better of this whole movement will be.


No, that's the democratic party, not that we can tell the difference between the two any longer.

----------


## abstrusezincate

The other thing you have to remember is candidates don't like being coached.

Let's be real honest here.  We're all true believers.  We have a message about liberty.  We support improbable candidates for the reason they're right, in our views.

It's not something that lends itself well to compromise.  And in the end, if you start compromising on stuff that is important, it won't be long before you become Mittens.

If Ron wasn't honest, unashamed, and unabashed, he'd be less popular.  It's what we respect about him.  And it's why I think most of us fight.  It probably does kill us with the GOP base in these debates, but that's not an indictment of us.  It's of them.  And I know that sucks for everyone who has ever donated time, money, or effort and come up short, but if we are in a country where obvious truths and freedom get booed, the problem is much larger than the skills of the debater.

I'm grateful for the message he puts out, imperfect messenger that he is, and I keep that in mind.  Not too high, not too low.  But hopeful because we don't lose what we gain.

----------


## Lavitz

I think this is the first gun control question asked this entire election cycle

----------


## NC5Paul

> Americans don't give a rat's ass about international law when it comes to Bin Laden, they wanted him caught/killed. That's why Paul's answer was so unclear and bizarre.


From what I understand, Ron doesn't give a rat's ass about international law either, at least when it comes to entering into international agreements in the first place. What he's saying is that if America is dumb enough to enter into international agreements, we ought to follow them.

----------


## donnay

Change the name to "Murder Beach."  These people gleefully cheer for it.  I am glad not everyone in this country feel like this crowd.

----------


## fisharmor

Does anyone else see what Fox just did?
GUNS ARE NOW A SOCIAL ISSUE, no different than gay marriage.

----------


## bolil

That is what is wrong with our countrymen and women... too many swallow rhetoric as truth.  My buffer is too slow so Ill have to catch this debate later.  No one but paul... I hope he is cleaning up those fools.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Has nothing to do with hunting Mitt.

----------


## jclay2

> Incredibly hard to watch. The deck is stacked against us. The media, the crowds, the questioning, everything. $#@! the Republican Party.


Right there with you bud. After they cheared for romney's endorsement of indefinite detention of Americans, I couldn't take it any more.

----------


## Christopholes11

Mitt admitting to listening to the lobbyists, wtf.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You mean the art of actually hiring/paying a debate coach? Again, the campaign raised $30+ million in the 2007/08 campaign, and has raised millions this time, and we can't get a debate coach? And if they have a debate coach, they need to fire the one they have immediately, because it's clearly not working from what I'm reading here.


There are individual limitations. Ron will never be a smooth liar like Romney and Newt. No amount of schooling would increase the IQ of Romney. No amount of religion would make Newt become ethical.

----------


## jersdream

Wait did Romney just say he gave into BOTH the pro-gun and anti-gun lobby. 

So he is dictated by LOBBYISTS on both sides.


HAHAHAHA Wow. I've never seen anybody admit they gave into lobbyists, let alone from both sides at the same time. Mitt Romney is absolutely ridiculous. What a joke.

----------


## Drex

Obama was a smooth talker.. Ron may not be the best talker but he has the best message!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> No, that's the democratic party, not that we can tell the difference between the two any longer.


Nope.

Justin's right, and you're not.  Are you listening to this debate?

----------


## Celes

Well said, abstrusezincate.

----------


## wgadget

Mitt:  Wah-WAH...wah-wah-WAH-WAH-WAH

----------


## ONUV

The campaign must have come up with talking about the golden rule during foreign policy. Then, if people boo or disagree with him, they are disagreeing with the golden rule.

----------


## madengr

Audience just cheered for anti-gun legislation.

----------


## fisharmor

Mitt's wascaly wabbit is the oval office.

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow Romney went elk hunting.. this is so important to the future of our country.. I think I will vote for him.

----------


## green73

Mixing up moose and elk = pantywaist

----------


## wgadget

> Nope.
> 
> Justin's right, and you're not.  Are you listening to this debate?


There is only one party..FOR BAILOUTS, FOR WAR, FOR INDEFINITE DETENTION. 

Tell me I'm wrong.

----------


## fisharmor

If they're nailing them all on gun control support, it's a good thing RP isn't goign to get a question.

----------


## mk8

romney no one gives a flying $#@! if you went elk hunting

----------


## KramerDSP

The story on twitter is that the crowd booed the golden rule.

South Carolina's will be ashamed by this and will look more closely at Ron. This audience is stacked and grotestquely so.

----------


## mport1

> Ron is lazy.  How many times does he need to be asked about Osama,  and Pakistan and he still doesn't have a set of talking points.


Yeah, it is extremely disappointing.  How can he not take a few minutes to memorize a talking point from Doug Wead?  How many times must he get killed on his delivery.  He has known since 2007 that he isn't a good debater.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

anybody want to mock up a t-shirt??

picture of iraqi embassy with cost of building and to maintain... number of personnel...

underneath "you call it defense spending, i call it waste"

really want to buy one.

----------


## musicmax

> There is only one party..FOR BAILOUTS, FOR WAR, FOR INDEFINITE DETENTION. 
> 
> Tell me I'm wrong.


You're..... right.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

MORE DEBT, MORE WARS, MORE BAILOUTS, LESS LIBERTY!

----------


## wgadget

> Audience just cheered for anti-gun legislation.


Applause sign must've gone berserk.

----------


## fisharmor

I love it, Santorum: Everything I do is NRA approved!

(So is every piece of gun control legislation passed in the last 100 years.)

----------


## Lavitz

"You have to give away some rights so that your rights aren't taken away" ~Santorum

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Mitt hires illegal aliens to shoot the elk for him...

----------


## bunklocoempire

F*** you frothy

----------


## Bruno

Said Paul, rebuttal!

----------


## donnay

NRA is a Trojan Horse.  GOA is not!!

----------


## AuH20

> Nope.
> 
> Justin's right, and you're not.  Are you listening to this debate?


The republican party's leadership sucks. I'd still take the 25% of the republican party, that is close to Ron Paul. The democrats not only endorse pro-War, pro-detention policies but they think that their citizens are cows that can be milked until death.

----------


## Kords21

So Santorum is admitting to being bought by lobbyists?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Tonight, I'm going to watch V for Vendetta, dreaming of a better world.

----------


## pauliticalfan

REBUTTAL.

----------


## dfalken

> The other thing you have to remember is candidates don't like being coached.
> 
> Let's be real honest here.  We're all true believers.  We have a message about liberty.  We support improbable candidates for the reason they're right, in our views.
> 
> It's not something that lends itself well to compromise.  And in the end, if you start compromising on stuff that is important, it won't be long before you become Mittens.
> 
> If Ron wasn't honest, unashamed, and unabashed, he'd be less popular.  It's what we respect about him.  And it's why I think most of us fight.  It probably does kill us with the GOP base in these debates, but that's not an indictment of us.  It's of them.  And I know that sucks for everyone who has ever donated time, money, or effort and come up short, but if we are in a country where obvious truths and freedom get booed, the problem is much larger than the skills of the debater.
> 
> I'm grateful for the message he puts out, imperfect messenger that he is, and I keep that in mind.  Not too high, not too low.  But hopeful because we don't lose what we gain.


Yes

----------


## kill the banks

look nearly every debate we see this but we still do fine ... we have moved mountains already so please stay focused and intelligent ... even sick neocons will wonder about their sanity in time ... I know because they suckered me too for a brief time ( Tom Woods too )

----------


## Lavitz

REBUTTAL

----------


## Drex

uh oh santorum going after Paul you bout to get owned!

----------


## green73

Shut up, frothy, ya creepy statist. Rebuttal?

----------


## madengr

Tear sanatorium a new froth portal Ron!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> Just came across this picture of Rick Perry's campaign bus


lol

----------


## mport1

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...rolina-debate/


Crap. Already taken down.

----------


## Hyperion

> Wait did Romney just say he gave into BOTH the pro-gun and anti-gun lobby. 
> 
> So he is dictated by LOBBYISTS on both sides.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA Wow. I've never seen anybody admit they gave into lobbyists, let alone from both sides at the same time. Mitt Romney is absolutely ridiculous. What a joke.


It was a bad moment for Mittens.

----------


## blazeKing

The debates are just reality TV...no substance

----------


## NC5Paul

Uh oh. Frothy is bring up Paul re: the Constitution. This will be good.

----------


## Harry96

Frothy: You have to help pass bad bills to stop bills that are even worse from being passed instead. 

This is exactly why the attacks against Ron "never getting bills passed" are moronic.

----------


## fisharmor

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT!

----------


## mk8

get him ron

----------


## Kords21

Go Ron, nail Santorum!

----------


## raginggran

HAH  take that Frothy

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

wow Frothy STFU

----------


## madengr

Ron needs to bring up his several pro gun bills he introduced.

----------


## bolil

> Wow Romney went elk hunting.. this is so important to the future of our country.. I think I will vote for him.


Only thing more dangerous than Muslims and liberty are those dang calculating elks... only thing worse than an elk is a gay elk!  We ought to hunt them with drones...  In other news I heard a herd was developing a nuclear device some where in the Bob Marshall wilderness...

----------


## YankeesJunkie

Ron Paul!

----------


## green73

Come on, Ron, nobody knows what tort law is

----------


## happyphilter

Wow paul just got owned on the 2nd amendment...

----------


## neverseen

hahahaha he just BLEW OFF santorum LOL

----------


## axlr

Dammit I stepped out for 5 minutes and missed the Frothy-Paul spar?

----------


## mk8

well that ended abruptly

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

this crowd is retarded

----------


## fisharmor

What a great way to handle that: "Tort law is a state function."
With a casual wave of the hand, as if to say, "this is settled, shut the $#@! up, Frothy."

----------


## jersdream

Wow. Ron barely said what he did for the 2nd Amendment. People understand 2nd Amendment, they don't understand tort law

----------


## pauliticalfan

New ad- 3 of a Kind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSVi4...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Diashi

WTF is with Paul's answers? He's usually so much more elegant than this...

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

I really really want to see Sanatorium run out of money and go play a game of hide and go $#@! himself

----------


## libertyfanatic

Listening to this crowd makes me embarrassed to be a part of the human race.

----------


## Bruno

So, Newt, Romney should influence his PAC illegally like you do?

----------


## RestoreTheRepublic

Ron looks really uninterested and tired

----------


## TheTexan

Coulda just said that the National Tort bill he passed was unconstitutional, and if you want to keep your Constitutional 2nd amendment right, it's _kinda_ important to obey the constitution.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Forget leaving the country, I wish I could leave this planet.

----------


## Matt Collins

Ron Paul Campaign Releases New Ad Three of a Kind Challenging Rivals in South Carolina


_Ad condemns serial hypocrisy, counterfeit conservatism and flip-flopping of Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum and Mitt Romney


_
*LAKE JACKSON, Texas* The Ron Paul 2012 Presidential campaign announced today the release of its newest ad Three of a Kind setting straight the records of his three main competitors Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum, and Mitt Romney.

The ad condemns the serial hypocrisy, counterfeit conservatism, and flip-flopping of Gingrich, Santorum, and Romney respectively. 

In the ad, Gingrichs unpopular missteps are cited as lobbying for Freddie Mac prior to the housing market collapse, and lobbying for the individual mandate before the passage of Obamacare. Santorums transgressions against traditional Republican values are defined as increasing funding for Planned Parenthood, growing the national debt, and having a longstanding aversion to Right to Work. Flip-flopper Romney, for his part, supported TARP bailouts and as left-moderate Massachusetts governor provided the blueprint for Obamacare. The ad sums up the views of Pauls three rivals by terming their approach as follows: Three men, one vision. More big government, more mandates, and less freedom.

The spot then describes how Ron Paul is the candidate of authentic change and how he stands apart from the economically and socially destructive policies of his competitors. It then touts the 12-term Congressman from Texas record of voting against every tax increase and every unbalanced budget, every time. It reminds viewers that Paul is prolife and pro-Right to Work, two policy stances crucial to South Carolina Republican primary voters, and reiterates elements of the congressmans path-breaking Plan to Restore America.

At a time when Republican voters are looking for a true conservative to defeat Obama, this ad effectively makes the case that Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum, and Mitt Romney do not measure up. Ron Paul, in stark contrast, is presented as the one and only authentic conservative in the race, said Ron Paul 2012 National Campaign Chairman Jesse Benton.
Ron Paul is the sole alternative to the fair-weather conservatives who grow government, increase mandates, betray the sanctity of life, destroy the patient-doctor relationship, and erode individual workers rights, added Mr. Benton. 

To view the ad online, please click here.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Just donated all $63 I had on this reward payment amex card to the campaign cause of how terrible this debate has been tonight.  The MSM disgusts me.

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## AuH20

Newt is a boss in debates.

----------


## abstrusezincate

I hate to call this a problem, but the fact that our voters tend to be more educated on the issues means we hear things very differently.

You never win an election by blaming the voters, but... :/

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> Wow paul just got owned on the 2nd amendment...


Seriously, you $#@!ing kidding me? I cannot tell if you're serious.

----------


## Bruno

> Listening to this crowd makes me embarrassed to be a part of the human race.


Agreed.  Like a bunch of kids in high school. "America, $#@! yeah!"

----------


## parocks

> Yeah, it is extremely disappointing.  How can he not take a few minutes to memorize a talking point from Doug Wead?  How many times must he get killed on his delivery.  He has known since 2007 that he isn't a good debater.


The people in that audience don't like Ron Paul's position on that.  It doesn't matter how he says it.

He got the audience to boo the Golden Rule.  That's a pretty good victory for Ron Paul there.

----------


## torchbearer

our country is $#@!ed.
the brave new world will be destroyed by its media/entertainment.

----------


## anewvoice

Paul should have listed more legislation he has proposed, or his GOA awards.  But DAMN, that was amazingly dismissive of Santorum, not sure I've seen that before.

----------


## Lord Xar

> WTF is with Paul's answers? He's usually so much more elegant than this...


I think he is tired of this. The staged debates. The actors.

----------


## jersdream

> Seriously, you $#@!ing kidding me? I cannot tell if you're serious.


To be honest I think he did. He started talking about tort law being a state's issue, rather than how great his pro-gun record is. This redneck crowd will NOT understand tort law being a state issue RATHER than being a national issue.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Just donated all $63 I had on this reward payment amex card to the campaign cause of how terrible this debate has been tonight.  The MSM disgusts me.


+ rep.  Thanks!

----------


## WD-NY

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...rolina-debate/


ugh. This just alienates the independent voters because it's unrealistic and allows left-wing media to paint him as "wacky"

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

Whoa there, Mittens. At least 3/4 of this audience has been on a bigfoot expedition.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Bigfoot is more real than Romney's electability.  There, how do you like that, $#@!?

----------


## AuH20

> our country is $#@!ed.
> the brave new world will be destroyed by its media/entertainment.


The people weren't like this until 911. 911 revved up an irrational level of nationalism.

----------


## tempest

Calm down guys. Santorum's feeble attempt to score a cheap shot has not succeeded (I'm sure *being pro states rights does NOT undermine second amendment rights*).

----------


## dancjm

Its so much harder to address a stupid crowd when you are intelligent.

----------


## tfurrh

YEAH! BIGFOOT!!!!!!!

----------


## Celes

> Forget leaving the country, I wish I could leave this planet.


Agreed, everywhere is getting bad... makes you feel a little bit insane to listen to this audience, doesn't it?

----------


## cindy25

> Ron looks really uninterested and tired


can't blame him at all , not this debate

----------


## green73

says the Goldman Sachs candidate....

----------


## fisharmor

> Seriously, you $#@!ing kidding me? I cannot tell if you're serious.


He didn't get owned, he got out-politicked.
You're gonna have to watch the replay, it was nuanced, and he was right.

----------


## dawnbt

> Christianity has been hijacked. The most religious people used to be quakers less than a century ago, now they're war mongers.


^^Amen!  Saying you're a Christian and actually taking up your cross and living for Christ are two different things.  I know plenty of "Christians" who sleep around, party like rockstars, cuss like sailors, and fight like savages.  They will be surprised come judgment day that there was more to it than...yeah, I believe in Jesus.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> To be honest I think he did. He started talking about tort law being a state's issue, rather than how great his pro-gun record is. This redneck crowd will NOT understand tort law being a state issue RATHER than being a national issue.


So a fallacy defeats logic?

----------


## jclay2

I love it according to Santorem, Ron Paul wants to kill the second amendment because of some random gun manufacture liability bill? All the while, ron is the one who has written and backed bills to allow assault weapons.

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL of course Romney wants to get rid of those laws so that he can get money from corporations anonymously.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Audience members are all members of the media and GOP insiders. I saw at least 7 faces I recognize. No wonder they all cheer for war and boo Ron Paul.  It's sad though because the power of a cheering or booing audience has powerful psychological effects. It's why comedy sitcoms had laugh tracks, so people would find shows funny when they really weren't. For an average dumb group minded American watching that knows nothing about politics, they listen for cheers and boos to decide what issue in the debate is right or wrong.

----------


## AuH20

> He didn't get owned, he got out-politicked.
> You're gonna have to watch the replay, it was nuanced, and he was right.


True. Santorum surprisingly slipped one by him.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Romney condemns a McCain/Feingold bill while accepting an endorsement from McCain?

----------


## 3kgt

They booed the golden rule. How can you have a civilized debate when your argument is the $#@!ing golden rule and you're getting jeered? 

Just remember...its a Fox debate...no use getting worked up

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## kill the banks

thx Matt great ad

----------


## Firehouse26

How he didn't get fired up and re quote himself that the GOA is the only "Non-compromise Gun Lobby" in D.C. and throw those trigger lock laws back in his face, I don't know.  Santorum, Perry, Gingrich and fox are co-opting RP's buzz words to bury him in SC so they can keep their heads above water into Florida, I am usually positive, but I couldn't have imagined it being this grossly biased tonight.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> The people weren't like this until 911. 911 revved up an irrational level of nationalism.


And there are still lots of folks who don't believe that 9/11 was a false flag attack intended to create just such an atmosphere.  I don't know if that's funny or sad.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I moved to Central America 4 years ago to never return.  Best decision in my life.  I feel sorry for you guys still stuck in the US.  If Ron got elected I would consider returning but I won't bank on it.


Where do you live?

----------


## The Freethinker

This crowd sickens just as much as Santorum and Romney do. They are so ignorant it sickens me.

And I bet you guys know plenty of sheeple around you, as I do.

----------


## wgadget

WHY HASN'T PERRY ALREADY DONE IT?

DAMN.

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL Mr. Perry, the state with the longest border is Alaska you dumb $#@!.

----------


## mport1

> The people in that audience don't like Ron Paul's position on that.  It doesn't matter how he says it.
> 
> He got the audience to boo the Golden Rule.  That's a pretty good victory for Ron Paul there.


Sure, a lot of people won't like his position no matter what.  However, he can polish his answers so they come off much better.

----------


## fisharmor

> I wonder which country we are going to nuke first and when.


I think it's clear: it'll be the first state to secede.

----------


## 3kgt

> Audience members are all members of the media and GOP insiders. I saw at least 7 faces I recognize. No wonder they all cheer for war and boo Ron Paul.  It's sad though because the power of a cheering or booing audience has powerful psychological effects. It's why comedy sitcoms had laugh tracks, so people would find shows funny when they really weren't. For an average dumb group minded American watching that knows nothing about politics, they listen for cheers and boos to decide what issue in the debate is right or wrong.


I knew they picked that crowd with purpose. I just don't like saying anything about it because it feels like whining.

----------


## jersdream

> So a fallacy defeats logic?


Well, considering the crowd yes. 

In reality, among intelligent, free thinkers, absolutely not.

But we are talking about election politics, not academic debate. That is the lens we have to look through. Santorum definitely got the better of it. In a real academic debate, Ron smashed him. But Ron refused to talk about his pro-gun record besides quickly and softly mentioning he is against all the laws.

----------


## Firehouse26

No doubt Matt thinks we're getting a raw deal, hence the front page of Drudge.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> And there are still lots of folks who don't believe that 9/11 was a false flag attack intended to create just such an atmosphere.  I don't know if that's funny or sad.


    And many of those people are on this very forum (not me though)

----------


## Inkblots

I have to believe voters are going to see Ron Paul is the only one on the stage even thinking about the Constitution and the rule of law.  I _have_ to believe that.

----------


## Oddone

> LOL Mr. Perry, the state with the longest border is Alaska you dumb $#@!.


Longest border with Mexico Is what he ment.

----------


## nowwearefree

it seems like the crowd really dun like most candidates, not only Ron
They only like Newt

----------


## Celes

The only consolation about this debate is that they will feel they're making progress on solving the whole Ron Paul problem... they don't realize this Revolution is not going to end with the election, and we are not going to be silenced. This is about much more than a presidential election

----------


## Travlyr

Why do Americans want to build a 'Berlin Wall' in Texas? What is going on here?

----------


## pauliticalfan

YOU VOTED FOR THE DEPARTMENT OF EDUCATION YOU PIECE OF $#@!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thetruthhurtsthefed

Ginginch:  Foreigners don't speak English very good.....

----------


## COpatriot

hyper-nationalism on display

----------


## Southron

I'm going to bed.   Fox is pathetic tonight and unbelievably transparent.

----------


## TIMB0B

That's it???  THAT'S IT??????????????????????????

----------


## Oddone

Wait Ron didn't get to speaK??

----------


## RickyJ

> And there are still lots of folks who don't believe that 9/11 was a false flag attack intended to create just such an atmosphere.  I don't know if that's funny or sad.


It sure the heck isn't funny! It is the main reason we are fighting the wrong people. Yes, those responsible for 9/11 should pay, but unfortunately they are not.

----------


## tremendoustie

> I think it's clear: it'll be the first state to secede.


That will never happen. They can't demonize an entire state full of Americans, with relatives throughout all of the other 49.

----------


## Drex

Newt got first words and last words.. of course when the audience is full of his supporters

----------


## Eric21ND

> You mean the art of actually hiring/paying a debate coach? Again, the campaign raised $30+ million in the 2007/08 campaign, and has raised millions this time, and we can't get a debate coach? And if they have a debate coach, they need to fire the one they have immediately, because it's clearly not working from what I'm reading here.


If I was doing debate prep, the OBL question would be brought up several times.  It's Ron's weakest issue.

----------


## Lavitz

> Audience members are all members of the media and GOP insiders. I saw at least 7 faces I recognize. No wonder they all cheer for war and boo Ron Paul.  It's sad though because the power of a cheering or booing audience has powerful psychological effects. It's why comedy sitcoms had laugh tracks, so people would find shows funny when they really weren't. For an average dumb group minded American watching that knows nothing about politics, they listen for cheers and boos to decide what issue in the debate is right or wrong.


This is probably the biggest problem here. We knew FOX was going to pull out all the stops, and they did.

----------


## dfalken

> The people weren't like this until 911. 911 revved up an irrational level of nationalism.


Didn't the fire of the Reichstag accomplish something similar?

----------


## bunklocoempire

".....back to learning and janitorial work"

----------


## Gravik

Debate over.

----------


## fisharmor

> The only consolation about this debate is that they will feel they're making progress on solving the whole Ron Paul problem... they don't realize this Revolution is not going to end with the election, and we are not going to be silenced. This is about much more than a presidential election


Quit it.  ROmney still has to get another 1100 delegates to win.  That's a $#@!-ton of delegates.

----------


## Ilhaguru

Total joke.

----------


## ropa2012

Seriously, anyone wanna bet when the first overt attack on Iran occurs.  I'm assuming Obama will hold off till after elections, but I'd guess within the first 2 months of either Obama'a second term or the first 2 months of anyone but Paul's presidency.

----------


## AuH20

Newt is so good in this format. He is a master at embarrassing the clueless press and making a connection with the crowd. He absolutely embarrassed Juan Williams and Obama with that I-73 retort.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> And many of those people are on this very forum (not me though)


It's alright.  I'm OK with history proving me correct - just as we can look back and know that we moved our radar operators off that mountaintop in Hawaii the night before Pearl Harbor was attacked.

----------


## QWDC

Looking forward to the CNN debate, they seem to have the best and most fair ones.

----------


## nowwearefree

> And many of those people are on this very forum (not me though)


I will admit I have not studied too much on 911, but i think most people like to say things which they don't know much of before doing some investigation
i won't agree/disagree with conspiracy theories unless i study it carefully

----------


## Sjuguy

Ehhhh I hope Ron doesn't get slammed on the foreign policy part of the debate.  I really think he needs to have solid talking points about the Pakistan/Bin Ladin questions.

----------


## crhoades

Newt voted to establish the doe.

----------


## Oddone

Awesome sauce? WTF

----------


## jay_dub

I think the audience was drinking. Were they selling beer there?

----------


## jumpyg1258

> Looking forward to the CNN debate, they seem to have the best and most fair ones.


No they don't.  The best I have seen so far in my lifetime was held by PBS.

----------


## RickyJ

> Wait Ron didn't get to speaK??


Fox News sucks.

----------


## wstrucke

It's a crime to call any of these events "debates".

----------


## TIMB0B

> The only consolation about this debate is that they will feel they're making progress on solving the whole Ron Paul problem... they don't realize this Revolution is not going to end with the election, and we are not going to be silenced. This is about much more than a presidential election


It may take 20 to 30 years before real change.  That should be when the last of all of the baby boomer neo-cons have died.

----------


## donnay

As always Faux News and their presstitutes sucked.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Why do Americans want to build a 'Berlin Wall' in Texas? What is going on here?


Because NDAA didn't go through... oh wait..

----------


## Bruno

Interesting Bret said this was a "fantastic" crowd foe all their neocon cheering, but back in Ames at the first debate he told us all to shut up.

----------


## NoPants

> Ginginch:  Foreigners don't speak English very good.....


Actually, most of them do. It's American's that don't speak foreigner.

----------


## mk8

welp...newt fukking killed it

----------


## IterTemporis

I like that new ad, it attacks all 3... Newt, Santorum, and Romney.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> If I was doing debate prep, the OBL question would be brought up several times.  It's Ron's weakest issue.


   All Paul had to say was, "I wanted Bin Laden caught alive so we could put him on trial just like we did with the top Nazi leaders at Nuremberg." SIMPLE DIRECT ANSWER not some rambly thing about Pakistan's sovereignty and golden rule blah blah blah.

----------


## tuggy24g

I did not watch the whole election, but again Ron Paul got little to no time in this debate. I think Ron Paul and his campaign needs to speak up and say something. It is getting unfair to him that he only got one or two questions and most of the time he is just defending him self. Ron is not even getting a question that he can answer other then his foreign policy that I am aware of. This election is getting ridiculous. 
Now lets see how they will take the twitter!

----------


## Sullivan*

If/when somebody posts a tube of the debate, can somebody point out some times for the following: my aunt pointed out to me that after just about every Ron Paul answer to a question where they cut away to Brett, there was some clown in the crowd making stupid faces.  I'd like to see this and give the douche a big fat middle finger (to my computer screen of course lol)

----------


## Celes

> That's it???  THAT'S IT??????????????????????????


My exact words...

----------


## Lavitz

lol, Paul killing twitter but FOX just says "they're all above the line"

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Fox is showing the answer tweets and Ron Paul is winning them all.

----------


## devil21

Haha love this Twitter stuff with Paul kicking ass.

----------


## fisharmor

Is anyone looking at these graphics now?

----------


## slamhead

Ok America....dog and pony show is over. Go back to watching jersey shore. Stay away from my property when the $#@! hits the fan. You had your chance.

----------


## mk8

ron paul love on twitter..

----------


## Mark37snj

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...rolina-debate/


LUCKILY debates quickly degrade into soundbites and we have the best one of the night. ZERO INCOME TAX. ZERO INFLATION TAX.

----------


## Gravik

RON PAUL SPENT THE ENTIRE NIGHT IN THE GOOD ANSWER SIDE" - Fox News

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

----------


## Ssd

Paul should start hinting at a 3rd party run just to screw with Fox News and that dumbass crowd.

----------


## kill the banks

Ron Paul strong on fox now

----------


## NoPants

OMG, these stats are awesome! Paul, maxed out all night on the "answer" flag.

----------


## dfalken

Hahahaha, this is $#@!ing hilarious.  We own the internet!

----------


## Bruno

Ron nails every twitter category!!  Woohoo!!

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

OMG rofl at all of Romney's answer's being dodges

----------


## walt

ahahah - those twitter graphs rock...

----------


## cbr06honda

lol @ twitter stuff on fox news. Paul is pwning

----------


## Back In Black

Wow, Paul strong at the end. LOL!

----------


## parocks

Ron Paul is kicking ass on Twitter.

----------


## KMA-NWO

HAHAHAHAHA ROMNEY IS THE BOTTOM OF EVERYTHING!

----------


## slamhead

Lol we owned twitter at least.

----------


## jersdream

Yeah we won the internetz primary.

----------


## undergroundrr

Post debate says Ron Paul gave best answers on foreign policy!

----------


## Diashi

I could've sat down to watch wrestling for 2 hours and felt better by the end. What pure theater and demagoguery. Ron's weak answers didn't help, but I can't blame him with what few and pathetic questions he actually received.

This ranks top 3 in worst debates thus far. Fox can choke on their own trash.

----------


## PursuePeace

Going over the twitter thing
"Ron Paul seen as the only one giving straight answers.."

----------


## dawnbt

Ron rocked Twitter polls!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

tweet analysis *good!!!*

----------


## TheNewYorker

The power of the stacked audience is more powerful than vote fraud ever will be. If the debates were really fair, they would air the debates nationally without an audience on tv. Let viewers make up their own mind.

----------


## rp2012win

Paul owns twitter

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

hahaha, twitter rating for Ron Paul are all excellent!!!! You guys ROCK the cyberworld!!!!

----------


## ProIndividual

> hyper-nationalism on display


It's scaring the crap out of me. This is what my great grandparents described about Italy when fascism took over. The only thing that felt good was the cheers for Ron and Santorum (not that I like Santorum at all) about NDAA.

----------


## donnay

> Why do Americans want to build a 'Berlin Wall' in Texas? What is going on here?


Trans Texas Corridor!

----------


## JimInNY

FOX is fairly predictable. A whole bunch of folks here predicted that Perry would get more time than Paul, including me. Amazing.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

They had no idea what to do with Paul dominating on Twitter

----------


## brushfire

LOL - Fox has to grit their teeth while going over the results of the "dodge" twitter responses.

----------


## mk8

the internet loves ron paul though lol

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## RickyJ

> RON PAUL SPENT THE ENTIRE NIGHT IN THE GOOD ANSWER SIDE" - Fox News


While Fox News spent the entire night in the bad question side.

----------


## Boss

impressed that FNC actually showed the twitter results

RP'12

----------


## AuH20

> I could've sat down to watch wrestling for 2 hours and felt better by the end. What pure theater and demagoguery. Ron's weak answers didn't help, but I can't blame him with what few and pathetic questions he actually received.
> 
> This ranks top 3 in worst debates thus far. Fox can choke on their own trash.


Brett Baier should be pelted with rotten fruit.

----------


## 3kgt

> Ok America....dog and pony show is over. Go back to watching jersey shore. Stay away from my property when the $#@! hits the fan. You had your chance.


Can I come in? I have guns and beer. (Never a good combination unless in a post-apocalyptic world)

On topic...Ron Paul owns twitter...good job voting him up on there.

----------


## NoPants

Ron Paul didn't even get to answer 1/3 of those categories and still did better in the Twitter stats.

----------


## Lavitz

> Going over the twitter thing
> "Ron Paul seen as the only one giving straight answers.."


Someone's throwing us a bone at least

----------


## abstrusezincate

> I could've sat down to watch wrestling for 2 hours and felt better by the end. What pure theater and demagoguery. Ron's weak answers didn't help, but I can't blame him with what few and pathetic questions he actually received.
> 
> This ranks top 3 in worst debates thus far. Fox can choke on their own trash.


I DVRed Monday Night Raw.

----------


## RiderOfTheStorm

Shocked that they actually showed the twitter results.

----------


## Lavitz

LOL, Juan, "We had a real debate tonight"

----------


## Barrex

Owns twitter be3cause of us but where is he standing in reality.... not trolling just asking---

----------


## Badger Paul

You all act as though RP hasn't said what he's said before in debates. And yet who dropped out today, Ron Paul or Jon Hunstman? Hmmm?

----------


## torchbearer

> The people weren't like this until 911. 911 revved up an irrational level of nationalism.


people are booing the golden rule of jesus. the want to reign in government, but don't want to cut foriegn destruction. the devil is dancing.

----------


## kill the banks

now next debate hold your emotions

----------


## QWDC

Yeah, the best thing that might come from this is Romney losing some soft support. 
Oh and Juan saying that trashing candidates is a "debate" is pretty funny.

----------


## bunklocoempire

"A real debate right from the start"  What the hell was _I_ watching?

----------


## cindy25

does Fox want Newt just to keep the race going?

----------


## ProIndividual

> The power of the stacked audience is more powerful than vote fraud ever will be. If the debates were really fair, they would air the debates nationally without an audience on tv. Let viewers make up their own mind.


With generally equal time for all candidates.

----------


## donnay

> The power of the stacked audience is more powerful than vote fraud ever will be. If the debates were really fair, the would air the debates nationally without an audience on tv. Let viewers make up their own mind.


Besides these aren't really debates.  They give their golden candidates softball questions and ask the ridiculous ones to Dr. Paul.  Debates is where a question goes out straight across the board and everyone equally answers it.

----------


## dfalken

I would love to see a study of the average IQ of a Ron Paul supporter vs the average IQ of the supporters of all the other clowns.  I'd be willing to give them a 30 pt handicap and I am sure we'd destroy them...heck make that 50 to make it competitive, lol!!

----------


## moonshine5757

not Ron's best debate that is for sure. my goodness he did a lot of rambling tonight, he seemed very agitated. he is much better when he is calm, and to get more air time in the debates you have to go after romney.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Isn't Paul in 2nd nationally? Why not put him in the middle of the stage? Why give him the least amount of time?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Brett Baier should be pelted with rotten fruit.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Santorum/Romney/Gingrich makes Rick Perry look much much better

----------


## lakefx

"Tort" trending yet? lmao.

----------


## musicmax

> Shocked that they actually showed the twitter results.


They focused on Flipflopney and Grinch

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Twitter would be dominated by young liberals too, not the type who normally watches Fox.

----------


## tucker

The ups and downs of this forum never cease to amaze me: Ron's Owning Debate, Giving Ron Advice, Winning Twitter.

----------


## ZanZibar

> Brett Baier should be pelted with rotten fruit.


Snowballs perhaps?

----------


## NoPants

I will say this, regardless of Ron Paul's performance, this was worse than the last Fox debate. They just suck at doing debates. Maybe they'll hire someone for the next election but whoever they have now designing the format and content of these debates is terrible.

----------


## Mark37snj

Hey Romney, having alot of dodge is good for a World of Warcraft tank but it's not good for politicians in the internet age.

----------


## Kords21

LOL at fox, Ron Paul dominating twitter with the answers

----------


## Celes

> Quit it.  ROmney still has to get another 1100 delegates to win.  That's a $#@!-ton of delegates.


No, I'm not giving up on the election at all. I agree with you, completely. I'm simply saying that no matter what, we're going to win.

----------


## wgadget

> not Ron's best debate that is for sure. my goodness he did a lot of rambling tonight, he seemed very agitated. he is much better when he is calm, and to get more air time in the debates you have to go after romney.


Not really.

----------


## mport1

> All Paul had to say was, "I wanted Bin Laden caught alive so we could put him on trial just like we did with the top Nazi leaders at Nuremberg." SIMPLE DIRECT ANSWER not some rambly thing about Pakistan's sovereignty and golden rule blah blah blah.


Yep. But he obviously has not done much or any debate prep on these questions despite the fact he knows they are coming and that this is the only thing holding back many potential supporters.  Very disappointing.

----------


## rprprs

> impressed that FNC actually showed the twitter results
> 
> RP'12


Amazed actually.  But also noted that they showed independent charts for Mitt and Newt... but not for Ron or others.

----------


## donnay

> the internet loves ron paul though lol


This is the free speech zone and EVERYONE knows it!

----------


## Matthew Zak

So how much speaking time (in minutes and percentage) did Ron Paul get? I'd like to know if the narrowing field is helping him at all.

----------


## kill the banks

we have Ron Paul / Obama  poll on drudge  now

----------


## Lavitz

Paul is "divisive" on foreign policy. Maybe in a room full of neocons.

----------


## raginggran

Give Dr. Paul the Ball then!!!

----------


## Henry Hazlitt

Is the twitter results really indicative of the general mood of the likely voter though? Don't Ron Paul fans generally dominate these internet polls anyway. And more specifically is the likely voters on twitter during debates like these?

----------


## AuH20

> people are booing the golden rule of jesus. the want to reign in government, but don't want to cut foriegn destruction. the devil is dancing.


Because their homeland was attacked as far as they were concerned. These people work 9 to 5. A part of me can't really blame them for being duped. This country is the most prosperous in the history of mankind, and as a result apathy and arrogance grew in proportion to the incredible wealth.

----------


## RickyJ

> people are booing the golden rule of jesus. the want to reign in government, but don't want to cut foriegn destruction. the devil is dancing.


Unfortunately too many Americans make their living off of the military industrial complex for them to care about the death and destruction their work is causing around the world.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

"Booms outside are fireworks."

Maybe its Rick Perry starting Civil War II?

----------


## AuH20

> Snowballs perhaps?


We want him taking his suit to the drycleaners.

----------


## tennman

Fox is actually giving a lot of love to Ron Paul.

----------


## Bruno

That was five debates too many for Bret Baier.

----------


## ropa2012

a poll that members from the "stop Ron Paul" (KKK people) facebook group are trying to win.....Ready? Go.  
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spokan...46612062031906

----------


## J_White

lol, the experts are saying that GOP cannot win without Paul supporters !!
yeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaawwwwwww !!
at least they got the message !!

----------


## wgadget

The BIGGEST LOSER in the debate was the ASININE SC AUDIENCE.

Probably rigged or fake applause, imo.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Frankie!

----------


## madengr

Give me a $#@!ing snowball.

----------


## QWDC

"Passionately for and against his foreign policy" 

Just have to remember that 80% mostly agree with Paul.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Paul is "divisive" on foreign policy. Maybe in a room full of utter $#@!ing retard inbred moronic brainwashed sheep.


Fixed.  Sorry, Carolina RP friends.  

The worst of your worst was in that room tonight - and they all should be sterilized so they cannot infect the rest of the world.

Ah$#@! here comes Luntz

----------


## Lavitz

And here comes Frank, praising Newt's standing ovation

----------


## AuH20

> I would love to see a study of the average IQ of a Ron Paul supporter vs the average IQ of the supporters of all the other clowns.  I'd be willing to give them a 30 pt handicap and I am sure we'd destroy them...heck make that 50 to make it competitive, lol!!


I wouldn't go that far. It's distractions. These people are so distracted to such a degree that they are literally blind to the truth.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Luntz on...

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Guarantee all the talk about Paul will focus on the foreign policy

----------


## raginggran

pffft. I'm 60 and on twitter

----------


## Bruno

The biggest loser in this debate was the American electorate.

----------


## milo10

Are you guys listening to the post-debate discussion?  They are talking up Ron Paul pretty big.

----------


## abstrusezincate

Let's be real about one other thing:  Can you imagine a situation after watching this where you could vote for any of those jokers?

It goes beyond ideology.  I believe they're genuinely not sane.

----------


## goliberty78

Surprise surprise, Hannity having Romney, Gingrich & Santorum on for post-debate interviews...not Paul

----------


## dancjm

Where can I see these twitter stats?

----------


## tucker

They are really nervous about those fireworks.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

So the Gingrich won...

----------


## cdw

FU Frank on deck to pump up Gingrich. Any doubt that this debate was meant to help Gingrich maintain his slight lead over Paul?

----------


## Miss Annie

It's so obvious........... Who owns Fox News?  Ta-da, that's the explanation.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I weep for this country.

----------


## mk8

immediately after showing a little love to paul they have frank on nuthugging newt

----------


## TheLasersShadow

Not the best debate for Paul but I think people already know where he's at so I don't think we'll lose much if any.

----------


## ConsideringRonPaul

Now that Luntz has declared it, I find myself thinking it... (average Fox viewer)

----------


## MikeStanart

> lol, the experts are saying that GOP cannot win without Paul supporters !!
> yeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhaaaaaaaawwwwwww !!
> at least they got the message !!


If they nominate anyone else, they're only ensuring another Obama win.  Paul's will stay home, or write in Paul.  We will vote with our conscience, not Party!

----------


## RickyJ

> I wouldn't go that far. It's distractions. These people are so distracted to such a degree that they are literally blind to the truth.


But at some point you just have to be dumb to not see the truth despite the distractions.

----------


## AuH20

Ron should have interjected with Andrew Jackson's memorable comments about central bankers.

----------


## tuggy24g

It seems like every time Fox has a debate Ron Paul does not get much time to speak compared to others. This is getting ridiculous!!

----------


## TheNewYorker

I think newt did good in this debate and well see a comeback... I didn't agree with his answers but he was very on the ball and quick witted.

----------


## noxnoctum

Listening to the jeers when Dr. Paul was laying out our lack of respect for other countries' sovereignty and the rule of law made my heart sink

----------


## Patrick Henry

That is what I think.


> Not the best debate for Paul but I think people already know where he's at so I don't think we'll lose much if any.

----------


## steph3n

HOLY HAIRGEL!

How many bottles o gel in Sean's hair?! I have it at least 5 bottles!

----------


## dancjm

Where did people see the twitter stats?

----------


## RickyJ

> Not the best debate for Paul but I think people already know where he's at so I don't think we'll lose much if any.


Why wasn't it good?

----------


## tennman

> a poll that members from the "stop Ron Paul" (KKK people) facebook group are trying to win.....Ready? Go.  
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spokan...46612062031906


Make this its own thread!

----------


## AuH20

> But at some point you just have to be dumb to not see the truth despite the distractions.


Not really. Life is good for the time being. They are somewhat insulated from the truth.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> If they nominate anyone else, they're only ensuring another Obama win.  Paul's will stay home, or write in Paul.  We will vote with our conscience, not Party!


I will do the unthinkable at the ballot box this year, barring a Ron Paul nomination.  Just don't make me say it...I really believe America would deserve it.

----------


## steph3n

And on that realm of Sean's hairgel, Luntz needs to find a new bowl to use, his hair is looking like a bowlhead.

----------


## JuicyG

> So the Gingrich won...


Have to say he managed to hit back on the racial question and even get explosive positive response. Guy`s a good debater. 

That being said I`d say Paul finished second after Gingrich in terms of debate performance. Romney came 3d, Santorum/Perry on 4th both performing about the same.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Best thing that can happen from this debate is Romney loses SC and this race goes on. We move on to friendlier waters past SC and FL like the caucus states.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Listening to the jeers when Dr. Paul was laying out our lack of respect for other countries' sovereignty and the rule of law made my heart sink


   No one wants to hear about Pakistan's sovereignty when the issue involves grabbing the terrorist who carried out 9-11 (I don't believe that bull personally but I'm not a typical GOP tool)

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I was pretty worried after the bin laden bit, but thanks to Ron's twitter army Foxnews was forced to show him dominating the positive answers on air after the debate. Feeling better now.

Freaking loved this answer on national defense:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=VdX6uEtYjDw

----------


## dancjm

How do I see the twitter info?!?!?

Please?

----------


## rpwi

Actually think Paul did pretty good.  Yes, it hurts that he didn't get to answer his follow-up to Mitt's fake anti-bailout rant, but he created a lot of contrast tonight with his foreign policy.  Very important in a pool of five candidates to show that you're distinct and very important for sewing ideas of a peaceful foreign policy into a nationally watched audience.

----------


## cindy25

> FU Frank on deck to pump up Gingrich. Any doubt that this debate was meant to help Gingrich maintain his slight lead over Paul?


more than that; obvious Rupert has given marching orders to support Newt 

they want a Newt win

----------


## Eric21ND

> Wow. Ron barely said what he did for the 2nd Amendment. People understand 2nd Amendment, they don't understand tort law


Yup.  People are simpletons.  That went over the head of most people and the take away is that Ron is weak on the 2nd Amendment, which is the furthest thing from the truth.

----------


## wgadget

> How do I see the twitter info?!?!?
> 
> Please?


You'll probably have to wait for the Fox news YouTube. Should be on the forums in 3..2..1..

----------


## Barrex

> How do I see the twitter info?!?!?
> 
> Please?


http://live.foxnews.com/

Under video

----------


## Bruno

Here's three words, Frank!

----------


## Adam West

> Can I come in? I have guns and beer. (Never a good combination unless in a post-apocalyptic world)
> 
> On topic...Ron Paul owns twitter...good job voting him up on there.


Mmmm... Nicely veiled.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Audience members are all members of the media and GOP insiders. I saw at least 7 faces I recognize. No wonder they all cheer for war and boo Ron Paul.  It's sad though because the power of a cheering or booing audience has powerful psychological effects. It's why comedy sitcoms had laugh tracks, so people would find shows funny when they really weren't. For an average dumb group minded American watching that knows nothing about politics, they listen for cheers and boos to decide what issue in the debate is right or wrong.


I'm sure Paul recognized faces, too. Can you imagine trying to have any kind of intelligent debate in that environment? I swear I don't know how he has done this for so long. He's trying to save their ignorant a**es from economic collapse and tyranny and they treat him like that while cheering on their own slavery. I'm not sure I'd have the fortitude to do what he has done, he deserves the utmost respect. We should all thank him for not walking off the stage and saying "Screw this, I don't need it, enjoy the hell that is coming down the pike because you were too stupid to listen to or vote for me, I'm going home." 

That was like the Morton Downy, Jr. crowd of the 80's.

----------


## William R

Every debate Ron gets asked about Osama and Pakistan.  It is long past time he had a serious set of talking points.   This is the second time Bret Bair said his views are to the left of Obama and he has no reply.  He looks horrible.   

Ron, you're not getting any more money out of me.  A little big of practice and you could knock that question out of the park, but instead you ramble on like you're dazed and confused.  It is a very simple question.

----------


## rprprs

wow...luntz left Ron off easy too

----------


## TheLasersShadow

He got hammered on the Bin Laden issue, when Gingrich came back at Paul that Pakistan had to have known Bin Laden was there hit hard and made Paul look naive. I'm not saying he is at all but thats how it looked. For me I don't believe the whole Bin Laden kill story myself along with other war on terror storys but i digress. I really wish we had a younger Ron Paul up there to defend himself.

----------


## jersdream

> Yup.  People are simpletons.  That went over the head of most people and the take away is that Ron is weak on the 2nd Amendment, which is the furthest thing from the truth.


Exactly. Go up to the average Republican voter in South Carolina (or anywhere) and mention tort law and ask them where it should be dictated. They will give you the blankest stare.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Ron's biggest problem is that he grew up when Americans were smart. He doesn't understand he has to give simple answers in these times. Back in his prime most people would know what tort law is. Today, most people think its about turtles.

----------


## wgadget

> Every debate Ron gets asked about Osama and Pakistan.  It is long past time he had a serious set of talking points.   This is the second time Bret Bair said his views are to the left of Obama and he has no reply.  He looks horrible.   
> 
> Ron, you're not getting any more money out of me.  A little big of practice and you could knock that question out of the park, but instead you ramble on like you're dazed and confused.  It is a very simple question.


Bull. He gave the same reply he ALWAYS gives.

----------


## abstrusezincate

The silver lining is this won't be big news.

----------


## Lavitz

Well, as Obama would say, "it could be worse."

----------


## Celes

> Are you guys listening to the post-debate discussion?  They are talking up Ron Paul pretty big.


Because of you, Mini-Me and I are rewinding our DVR to watch this, so it better be good!

----------


## wgadget

> Ron's biggest problem is that he grew up when Americans were smart. He doesn't understand he has to give simple answers in these times. Back in his prime most people would know what tort law is. Today, most people think its about turtles.


Well, yeah...And PLUS he knows that HIS supporters are smarter than average.

----------


## torchbearer

an evil hatred has entered the hearts of our countrymen.

----------


## donnay

Faux Snooze--because if you're a viewer you are definitely asleep.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"But he obviously has not done much or any debate prep on these questions despite the fact he knows they are coming and that this is the only thing holding back many potential supporters. "
_
My God we've been at this for four years and does it dawn upon anyone that's exactly what he truthfully believes?

Debate coach, speech coach, blah, blah blah. How many times have we heard this? At this point I've come to realization that RP doesn't particularly care nor allows himself to be coached on anything, otherwise he would lot smoother in his presentation.  He's going to tell it the way he sees it and if you don't like it, you don't vote for him. And many don't. But many do because he tells like it is. 

Don't talk me about slick politicians or better presentation when you are all supporting perhaps then most unpolitical major party candidate since Eugene McCarthy (My Lord what would he say about debates like this?) for those very reasons. At least RP never had a brain fart so bad he couldn't remember five cabinet departments or spoke Mandarin or bet someone $10,000 from of his personal bank account. For not being polished, he sure has never made gaffes like that.

I think you'd all save yourself a lot of energy and piece of mind if you just accept it. No amount of banging the keyboard or yelling at the TV is going to change things. If it hasn't after this long, it's not going to now.

----------


## musicmax

> Bull. He gave the same reply he ALWAYS gives.


Uh, that was the OP's point.  His same answer SUCKS.

----------


## dancjm

"Paul is always about substance", "never gets his facts wrong"

- Fox News

----------


## TheLasersShadow

> Yup.  People are simpletons.  That went over the head of most people and the take away is that Ron is weak on the 2nd Amendment, which is the furthest thing from the truth.


 I don't know that they did I'd hope they didn't. RP should have called the NRA a joke then proceeded to say all gun laws should be repealed!! that would have solved the issue

----------


## William R

> Bull. He gave the same reply he ALWAYS gives.


Nonsense. He rambles on like he's dazed and confused.  He looked horrible.

----------


## justinjj

> Every debate Ron gets asked about Osama and Pakistan.  It is long past time he had a serious set of talking points.   This is the second time Bret Bair said his views are to the left of Obama and he has no reply.  He looks horrible.   
> 
> Ron, you're not getting any more money out of me.  A little big of practice and you could knock that question out of the park, but instead you ramble on like you're dazed and confused.  It is a very simple question.



He did have a great set of talking points, it's too bad that you and the rest of the Republican idiots are too stupid to understand it.  

I'm sorry, I know not to bash other forum members, but I can't tolerate arm chair debaters.  Ron did a much better job than you will ever do.

----------


## seawolf

Will any Ron Paul Supporter even think of voting for a Republican Nominee if it is not Ron Paul after tonight's debate????

All four of the other Candidate's Tonight truly showed their Neo-Con War Happy Foreign Policy.

I honestly can see a mass exodus of Ron Paul Supporters in August, from the Republican Party to the Libertarian Party, if our Champion Loses the Nomination.

I could not possibly, I mean never, vote for Romney, Gingrich, Santorum or Perry, especially after tonight's performance.

----------


## AuH20

> Every debate Ron gets asked about Osama and Pakistan.  It is long past time he had a serious set of talking points.   This is the second time Bret Bair said his views are to the left of Obama and he has no reply.  He looks horrible.   
> 
> Ron, you're not getting any more money out of me.  A little big of practice and you could knock that question out of the park, but instead you ramble on like you're dazed and confused.  It is a very simple question.


Don't despair. Ron is moving the ball up the field. We could lose the battle, but very well win the war.

----------


## William R

> Bull. He gave the same reply he ALWAYS gives.


Nonsense. He rambles on like he's dazed and confused.  He looked horrible.

----------


## cheeseman

My takeaway is that this debate was way more harsh for Romney. The more time he got to talk, the more rope he got to hang himself with. Newt was always a good debater, but that doesn't do him since his record is awful. All talk, no walk.

For Dr. Paul, it answered some questions for fencesitters. Score points for explaining the difference between military spending and defense spending, and how he'd actually have more bases in the US. And on military spending by making the Baghdad embassy/Vatican comparison. 

But he didn't score any debate brownie points on the OBL q. Just something he needs to be prepared for next time.

The people who would never vote for Dr. Paul, who cares how loud they boo. Ron just needs to be as confident and clear as possible with his answers to sway those who are close to joining. Give the MSM less ammo.

----------


## wgadget

> Uh, that was the OP's point.  His same answer SUCKS.


He's NOT going to change his answers on Foreign Policy.

----------


## Mark37snj

> http://live.foxnews.com/
> 
> Under video


RON PAUL ANALYSIS COMING UP NEXT ON FOX!!!

----------


## steph3n

> Nonsense. He rambles on like he's dazed and confused.  He looked horrible.


No it didn't look dazed or confused, but a bit lost for how to express, and failed in delivery, it was like having a 15 year run on 4th and 14, and then fumbling the ball just as you get a yard past the first down marker.

----------


## AuH20

> Nonsense. He rambles on like he's dazed and confused.  He looked horrible.


His delivery and pace is less than adequate but his ideas are golden. Eventually, we're going to get a better spokesman. Relax. Ron is being Ron. Can't teach an old dog new tricks.

----------


## Barrex

FAIR AND BALANCED BUT NOT IN PRIME TIME WHEN PEOPLE ARE WATCHING

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> He did have a great set of talking points, it's too bad that you and the rest of the Republican idiots are too stupid to understand it.


   He turned a VERY simple question about the special operation in Pakistan to get Bin Laden into a confused ramble about Pakistan's sovereignty and not bombing people over there and the golden rule, what on Earth did that have to do with the question?

----------


## driller80545

Local news just said Newt and Romney and Perry did good at the debate. Ron Paul was heavily booed. That's all.

----------


## kill the banks

when we started the constitution was a piece of paper ... we have turned the entire dialogue around ... don't press so hard on debating style when we control the entire message of the debates

----------


## Edward

> He's NOT going to change his answers on Foreign Policy.


It's about the delivery, not the answer.

----------


## Orgoonian

> _"But he obviously has not done much or any debate prep on these questions despite the fact he knows they are coming and that this is the only thing holding back many potential supporters. "
> _
> My God we've been at this for four years and does it dawn upon anyone that's exactly what he truthfully believes?
> 
> Debate coach, speech coach, blah, blah blah. How many times have we heard this? At this point I've come to realization that RP doesn't particularly care nor allows himself to be coached on anything, otherwise he would lot smoother in his presentation.  He's going to tell it the way he sees it and if you don't like it, you don't vote for him. And many don't. But many do because he tells like it is. 
> 
> Don't talk me about slick politicians when you are all supporting perhaps then most unpolitical major party candidate since Eugene McCarthy (My Lord what would he say about debates like this?) for those very reasons. At least RP never had a brain fart so bad he couldn't remember five cabinet departments or spoke Mandarin or bet someone $10,000 from of his personal bank account. For not being polished, he sure has never made gaffes like that.
> 
> I think you'd all save yourself a lot of energy and piece you just accept it. No amount of banging the keyboard or yelling at the TV is going to change things. If hasn't after this long, it's not going to now.


Well said sir!

PS,
Ducks rule!

----------


## tbone717

Paul is certainly not the best debater.  He isn't a showman.  But maybe that can be a selling point.  If you look at the others up there, they are all the typical slick politician.  I honestly believe that people are starting to realize that these slick politicians are the ones that keep screwing things up for us.  That maybe it is time for someone who may not be so sharp on the debate stage, but that honestly believes in what he says, and speaks from the heart.  Paul is what he is, and instead of hoping thing will change take what we have and turn it into a positive and a selling point.

----------


## Tinnuhana

I couldn't watch the debate and half of you have me scared to watch the RP highlights, now. But mowt of the other debates, I finally got the courage" to watch and they seemed fairly good. Forget the crowd bias. Remember how much that bias back in 2007 got us fired up? We go to the evangelical and catholic blogs and talk about Ron getting boos for talking about the golden rule. Actually, almost every religion has that rule.Check out Liberty Defined. I think he has a chapter where he lists them, all the way to Zoroastrianisn. Take what this debate is and use it. The next one will be better.

----------


## Inkblots

> Local news just said Newt and Romney and Perry did good at the debate. Ron Paul was heavily booed. That's all.


Aw, phooey.  We don't want that to be the take-away.

----------


## steph3n

> He turned a VERY simple question about the special operation in Pakistan to get Bin Laden into a confused ramble about Pakistan's sovereignty and not bombing people over there and the golden rule, what on Earth did that have to do with the question?


Everything, if you can't see it, you are simply trolling.

By barging in on other nations land we put ourselves as risk for the same measures taken against us, and don't deny it will happen, it will, just not happened yet.

----------


## dbill27

The Gop lost the general election tonight unless Ron wins.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> He's NOT going to change his answers on Foreign Policy.


     Then he's not going to win.

----------


## dmitchell

> I think you'd all save yourself a lot of energy and piece you just accept it. No amount of banging the keyboard or yelling at the TV is going to change things. If hasn't after this long, it's not going to now.


I happen to think that some professional debate coaching would do him a world of good, but I strongly agree with what you wrote there. Calm down, guys. Realistically, the best we can hope for from the Paul campaign is that he turns more people on to libertarianism than he turns off. I think he is doing that, so I'm satisfied.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> I couldn't watch the debate and half of you have me scared to watch the RP highlights, now. But mowt of the other debates, I finally got the courage" to watch and they seemed fairly good. Forget the crowd bias. Remember how much that bias back in 2007 got us fired up? We go to the evangelical and catholic blogs and talk about Ron getting boos for talking about the golden rule. Actually, almost every religion has that rule.Check out Liberty Defined. I think he has a chapter where he lists them, all the way to Zoroastrianisn. Take what this debate is and use it. The next one will be better.


Don't worry.  It'll take you less than 5 minutes.

----------


## NoPants

Oh, Romney... "It 'sounds' like it's accurate."  It's just funny because he's not dumb, but he's not that smart (maybe I should say 'knowledgeable') either.

----------


## Unknown.User

..

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Everything, if you can't see it, you are simply trolling.
> 
> By barging in on other nations land we put ourselves as risk for the same measures taken against us, and don't deny it will happen, it will, just not happened yet.


   You seriously think Republican voters wanted to not "barge in" on Pakistan to kill Bin Laden? Are you kidding?

----------


## Liberty Shark

> Ron should have interjected with Andrew Jackson's memorable comments about central bankers.


I have been saying for weeks that once it came time to campaign in South Carolina, there should be some historical references to great thinkers, such as John C. Calhoun - one of the greatest minds in politics in the history of the western hemisphere.

----------


## AuH20

> Then he's not going to win.


He just needs to finish top 2 as a legitimate alternative for the future. It's about getting the camel's nose under the tent.

----------


## cdc482

tube PLEASE!
whole debate preferred, but highlights would be good.

----------


## wgadget

> Then he's not going to win.


If he doesn't, Obama will.

----------


## affa

> Nonsense. He rambles on like he's dazed and confused.  He looked horrible.


'

go away.

----------


## milo10

> Because of you, Mini-Me and I are rewinding our DVR to watch this, so it better be good!


I am watching the 3 party panel with a black female host on http://live.foxnews.com/  I have never seen such overall positive and extensive discussion of Ron Paul after a debate.

----------


## justinjj

> He turned a VERY simple question about the special operation in Pakistan to get Bin Laden into a confused ramble about Pakistan's sovereignty and not bombing people over there and the golden rule, what on Earth did that have to do with the question?


Let me break it down for you.

Pakistan is a soverign country that we are not at war with.
Congress has not declared war on Pakistan
We conducted an aggressive military action against this country that we are not at war with and violated their sovereignty.
We should treat other countries how we would like them to treat us.
If we believe in the rule of law then we should have captured Bin Laden and given him a fair trial.  

These are basic things that idiot Republicans just cannot seem to get through their retarded skulls.

----------


## milo10

The most remarkable thing was that they clearly acknowledged that Republicans can't win without Ron Paul supporters. That alone floored me.

----------


## Dr.3D

> If he doesn't, Obama will.


That's a fact!

----------


## donnay

You know, you people need to learn, when the going gets tough the tough get going!!!  This is what Ron Paul and his supporters are about!!  Stop your whinning and hanky wringing for goodness sakes.  Ron Paul is a human being just like the rest of us, we have good days and bad--get over it!!

You negative naybobs are definitely a downer.  It's bad enough the presstitutes are playing you like a fiddle, but you sing to their tune.  WAKE UP!!!!!

----------


## William R

> His delivery and pace is less than adequate but his ideas are golden. Eventually, we're going to get a better spokesman. Relax. Ron is being Ron. Can't teach an old dog new tricks.


He knows it's coming yet he still hasn't developed a set of talking points.  The entire crowd was booing. He won't practice for the debates. He's not serious.  And I'm losing patience.

----------


## wgadget

> You know, you people need to learn, when the going gets tough the tough get going!!!  This is what Ron Paul and his supporters are about!!  Stop your whinning and hanky wringing for goodness sakes.  Ron Paul is a human being just like the rest of us, we have good days and bad--get over it!!
> 
> You negative naybobs are definitely a downer.  It's bad enough the presstitutes are playing you like a fiddle, but you sing to their tune.  WAKE UP!!!!!


The negative naybobs are TROLLS.

----------


## donnay

> tube PLEASE!
> whole debate preferred, but highlights would be good.


The highlights would be about 89 seconds give or take once again.  *SIGH*

----------


## steph3n

> You seriously think Republican voters wanted to not "barge in" on Pakistan to kill Bin Laden? Are you kidding?



Truth is more important than pleasing criminals.

----------


## wd4freedom

Ok just to give you all some hope....my wife is not an RP fan and I asked her to watch debate (I did not watch) and she came away actually starting to like him.  And she is a native south Carolinian.
The world works in mysterious ways.

----------


## AuH20

> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> Pakistan is a soverign country that we are not at war with.
> Congress has not declared war on Pakistan
> We conducted an aggressive military action against this country that we are not at war with and violated their sovereignty.
> We should treat other countries how we would like them to treat us.
> If we believe in the rule of law then we should have captured Bin Laden and given him a fair trial.  
> 
> These are basic things that idiot Republicans just cannot seem to get through their retarded skulls.


But the U.S. gives them billions in aid. So they accept our money and give us tacit approval, all the while harboring our greatest enemy? The perception is more complex than you outlined, and this is coming from someone who thinks the OBL apprehension/killing was an entire coverup.

----------


## wgadget

> He knows it's coming yet he still hasn't developed a set of talking points.  The entire crowd was booing. He won't practice for the debates. He's not serious.  And I'm losing patience.


You are FAR too affected by the rigged pre-sorted neocon SC crowd. Same crowd Fox News ALWAYS has in SC. 

Not to mention the FAKE applause.

----------


## milo10

LOL  Is anyone else watching the post-debate discussion?

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Dr.3D

Okay, this thread isn't getting much activity.  How about turning on the "New Posts" button again?

----------


## nano1895

People seeing this bull$#@! and making it known. Makes me feel a little better.
https://twitter.com/#!/search/the%20golden%20rule

----------


## Gravik

> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> Pakistan is a soverign country that we are not at war with.
> Congress has not declared war on Pakistan
> We conducted an aggressive military action against this country that we are not at war with and violated their sovereignty.
> We should treat other countries how we would like them to treat us.
> If we believe in the rule of law then we should have captured Bin Laden and given him a fair trial.  
> 
> These are basic things that idiot Republicans just cannot seem to get through their retarded skulls.


Couldn't agree more.

----------


## Draco33

"Ron's biggest problem is that he grew up when Americans were smart. He doesn't understand he has to give simple answers in these times. Back in his prime most people would know what tort law is. Today, most people think its about turtles. "

LMAO ... turtles ... that was funny.
Sadly you are probably right.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## Kords21

That post-debate discussion on fox new live is cool

----------


## Firehouse26

> Then he's not going to win.


I disagree, his answers on foreign policy are intricately part of his entire platform.  People said the same thing in 08 and look how far we've come.  The transition of voters takes time, but once they realize his stance and record are 100% bulletproof and that he stands by them no matter the spin, that's when they become life long supporters who in turn convert others.  Ron can't roll into town and turn the tides in a debate overnight like these guys.  But that's his staying power.  People will forget Frothy, Perry, etc. but if they were awakened by Paul, they'll educate those around them throughout their lives.....Hence the Liberty Movement that has us all on here posting until the server crashes!  Freedom is Popular!!

----------


## mport1

> The Gop lost the general election tonight unless Ron wins.


Agreed. But I never thought any of those other clowns has a chance against Obama.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> You are FAR too affected by the rigged pre-sorted neocon SC crowd. Same crowd Fox News ALWAYS has in SC. 
> 
> Not to mention the FAKE applause.


You either have 100% proof of FAKE applause, or you're spreading propaganda.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> You know, you people need to learn, when the going gets tough the tough get going!!!  This is what Ron Paul and his supporters are about!!  Stop your whinning and hanky wringing for goodness sakes.  Ron Paul is a human being just like the rest of us, we have good days and bad--get over it!!
> 
> You negative naybobs are definitely a downer.  It's bad enough the presstitutes are playing you like a fiddle, but you sing to their tune.  WAKE UP!!!!!


They should be banned. Until then, I'll just keep neg repping them.

----------


## donnay

> He knows it's coming yet he still hasn't developed a set of talking points.  The entire crowd was booing. He won't practice for the debates. He's not serious.  And I'm losing patience.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> Pakistan is a soverign country that we are not at war with.
> Congress has not declared war on Pakistan
> We conducted an aggressive military action against this country that we are not at war with and violated their sovereignty.
> We should treat other countries how we would like them to treat us.
> If we believe in the rule of law then we should have captured Bin Laden and given him a fair trial.  
> 
> These are basic things that idiot Republicans just cannot seem to get through their retarded skulls.


Exactly.  And that audience scared the crap out of me.  Racist, warmongering insane old people.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Romney to Hannity:  "I'm not sure how we're gonna have a military with zero %." (income tax)

So we didn't have a military before 1913, yet in 1893 the U.S. magically aquired the Kingdom of Hawaii......

$#@!.

EDIT: $#@!*s*.

----------


## wgadget

> LOL  Is anyone else watching the post-debate discussion?
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/


LOL

It's the OLD GEEZERS CLUB again!

----------


## farrar

I $#@!ing love the post debate girl. Anyone know her name?
I never say this, but i'd hit that.

lol, but in all seriousness she did ron paul a +1

----------


## mport1

> Exactly.  And that audience scared the crap out of me.  Racist, warmongering insane old people.


Yeah, it is ridiculous how brainwashed and bloodthirsty those psychopaths are.

----------


## libertyguy

Fox new commentator that was pleasant to Ron Paul was Harris Faulkner!

----------


## William R

> 


Brilliant reply

----------


## QWDC

It's all about the narrative afterwards....and the narrative on Ron Paul seems to be very positive from what I've seen compared to the other debates.

----------


## justatrey

Are they always so positive towards Paul in the online post debate coverage?

I suppose they know only Paul supporters are watching?

----------


## wgadget

> You either have 100% proof of FAKE applause, or you're spreading propaganda.


I am only speaking of their PAST PERFORMANCE.  It has been documented that they played LAST YEAR's boos at CPAC.

----------


## cindy25

> You either have 100% proof of FAKE applause, or you're spreading propaganda.


the applause was not fake; it was a Newt audience

----------


## Badger Paul

_"I happen to think that some professional debate coaching would do him a world of good,"_

I'm sure it would too, but people around here act like nobody has ever thought of that before. I can imagine the subject has been brought up within the inner-circle and the answer is: No.

I'm sorry folks but RP is responsible for what he is saying and he's stated his position often to know by now that what he is saying is coming from his heart and his head, not from some speech or debate coach. We can talk presentation into we're blue in the face but I would simply point out any political consultant will tell you that a small, frail-looking 76-year man who wears suits two-sizes too big, talks like a university professor, takes time off from the campaign trail frequently, never asks people to vote for him and holds positions many in his party oppose is not exactly someone you would put a large stake of money on to win the White House. And yet look where he is in the polls and look at the kind of campaign he has. If not attractive in appearance or presentation, he must be saying something right to bring people to him. 

And that in the end is what counts.

----------


## Celes

> Are they always so positive towards Paul in the online post debate coverage?
> 
> I suppose they know only Paul supporters are watching?


Haha exactly! They think if they make nice with us we'll vote in their buddy... No One But Paul

----------


## undergroundrr

lol at the boos.  When they are literally throwing rotten food, you will know Ron finally got his point across.

Dr. Paul quietly and calmly tutored the ADHD Baier who just couldn't sit still and listen.  Same as he did the "confused" WarSkankJournal tool a few minutes earlier.  Great moments.  

Every tv viewer who witnessed that crowd booing the Golden Rule had to have, at the very least, cognitive dissonance.  At best, a personal revelation.

----------


## IterTemporis



----------


## cindy25

now Newt wants to use govt money to train slaves for Wal-Mart and McDonalds

----------


## MsDoodahs

> You either have 100% proof of FAKE applause, or you're spreading propaganda.


Defending Faux News?

Here?

Seriously?

damn.

----------


## slamhead

To all the mindless warmongers that were in the crowd tonight on MLK day.




> Don't let anybody make you think God chose America as his divine messianic force to be a sort of policeman of the whole world. God has a way of standing before the nations with justice and it seems I can hear God saying to America "you are too arrogant, and if you don't change your ways, I will rise up and break the backbone of your power, and I will place it in the hands of a nation that doesn't even know my name. Be still and know that I'm God. Men will beat their swords into plowshafts and their spears into pruning hooks, and nations shall not rise up against nations, neither shall they study war anymore." I don't know about you, I ain't going to study war anymore.

----------


## Tinnuhana

"Have a great blessed night"

----------


## StarKissed

If anyone sees a video posted of the debate, please post a link for those of us who didn't get to watch. 

Thx

----------


## Eric21ND

The OBL answer might cost us a few points in SC.

----------


## Mark37snj

EVERYONE TWEET FOX ABOUT RON PAUL GETTING TOM DAVIS ENDORSEMENT!

EDIT: too late she went off

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Brilliant reply


  If you don't treat Ron Paul like some Inca God ruler and say he's without flaws they call you a troll. Some of the people here are cultists not logical voters.

----------


## Celes

> EVERYONE TWEET FOX ABOUT RON PAUL GETTING TOM DAVIS ENDORSEMENT!


On it!

----------


## mport1

> 


Interesting.  I'd certainly like to see less red for FP.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Gingrich making Paul look like an idiot on the Bin Laden issue in the post-debate interview with Hannity.

----------


## Edward

> Dr. Paul quietly and calmly tutored the ADHD Baier who just couldn't sit still and listen.


I don't think he intentionally dodged the "international law" question, but I don't think he actually answered Baier's question on that point... and I'm a Ron Paul supporter.

----------


## AuH20

> If you don't treat Ron Paul like some Inca God ruler and say he's without flaws they call you a troll. Some of the people here are cultists not logical voters.


True. I have no problem with constructive criticism. I would be scared honestly if all of us said he deserved an A+ frankly.

----------


## Celes

> On it!


I'm not very versed on twitter... can you explain to me how exactly do to that?

----------


## kill the banks

> EVERYONE TWEET FOX ABOUT RON PAUL GETTING TOM DAVIS ENDORSEMENT!
> 
> EDIT: too late she went off


not a bad idea

----------


## texasbelle

> To all the mindless warmongers that were in the crowd tonight on MLK day.


Such a poignant quote for today....

----------


## AuH20

> Gingrich making Paul look like an idiot on the Bin Laden issue in the post-debate interview with Hannity.


Ok. We get it. He screwed up.

----------


## EMalmgren85

> Interesting.  I'd certainly like to see less red for FP.


Still blew the others out of the water.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

The average voter isn't on Twitter, those stats are pretty irrelevant.

----------


## mport1

> Defending Faux News?
> 
> Here?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> damn.


No, he was just saying nobody should be making accusations of a conspiracy without any hard facts to back it up.

----------


## moonshine5757

that crowd was brought in by Newt, pretty obvious. They were also coached to boo against the other opponents, while he got all cheers. Newt is playing a dirty game, and he is despicable, but he is doing everything he can to win. 

While Ron was shaky tonight. I'm so confused that he came in as though he was so ill prepared. He needs short focused answers, and needs to go after romney.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> To all the mindless warmongers that were in the crowd tonight on MLK day.





> Don't let anybody make you think God chose America as his divine messianic force to be a sort of policeman of the whole world. God has a way of standing before the nations with justice and it seems I can hear God saying to America "you are too arrogant, and if you don't change your ways, I will rise up and break the backbone of your power, and I will place it in the hands of a nation that doesn't even know my name. Be still and know that I'm God. Men will beat their swords into plowshafts and their spears into pruning hooks, and nations shall not rise up against nations, neither shall they study war anymore." I don't know about you, I ain't going to study war anymore.


Thank you for posting.

Willie Dixon -Study War No More

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Ok. We get it. He screwed up.


   About 70% of the fanboys here think his answer was wonderful.

----------


## garyallen59

I'm so glad I didn't watch the debate.

----------


## bobmurph

Just tuned back into the Hannity post-debate show and heard Newt use the phrase "You want us to get into some legal mumbo-jumbo".  Nice.  

America, $#@! YEAH!  The Constitution, Laws...meh...all MUMBO JUMBO to me!

----------


## steph3n

> True. I have no problem with constructive criticism. I would be scared honestly if all of us said he deserved an A+ frankly.


Most will agree he fumbled, but denying logic and continuing the theme by some is clearly trolling.

----------


## William R

> that crowd was brought in by Newt, pretty obvious. They were also coached to boo against the other opponents, while he got all cheers. Newt is playing a dirty game, and he is despicable, but he is doing everything he can to win. 
> 
> While Ron was shaky tonight. I'm so confused that he came in as though he was so ill prepared. He needs short focused answers, and needs to go after romney.


bull $#@!.

----------


## pinkmandy

> Are they always so positive towards Paul in the online post debate coverage?
> 
> I suppose they know only Paul supporters are watching?


Yeah, it was a late debate and people have to work tomorrow. Political junkies stay up to watch that stuff on a worknight. I doubt the avg grandma/pa in SC is bothered. They got all their bias in during the debates and with the staged, bloodthirsty audience booing the golden rule. 

That was the worst, most pathetic debate I've seen. It was a joke. Just like all the other repub candidates. No way I'd vote for any of them. They're repugnant.

----------


## texasbelle

> Gingrich making Paul look like an idiot on the Bin Laden issue in the post-debate interview with Hannity.


Don't sweat it.. Gingrich is not setting foot in the White House.  Hannity just has a grudge about the snowball incident and he loves to rub it in...

----------


## MsDoodahs

> lol at the boos.  When they are literally throwing rotten food, you will know Ron finally got his point across.
> 
> Dr. Paul quietly and calmly tutored the ADHD Baier who just couldn't sit still and listen.  Same as he did the "confused" WarSkankJournal tool a few minutes earlier.  Great moments.  
> 
> Every tv viewer who witnessed that crowd booing the Golden Rule had to have, at the very least, cognitive dissonance.  At best, a personal revelation.


That was an awful moment for the people of SC.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Most will agree he fumbled, but denying logic and continuing the theme by some is clearly trolling.


    Accusing critics of being trolls is trolling.

----------


## Txrose4ever

> Seriously, anyone wanna bet when the first overt attack on Iran occurs.  I'm assuming Obama will hold off till after elections, but I'd guess within the first 2 months of either Obama'a second term or the first 2 months of anyone but Paul's presidency.


I think we will see it well before then.... like this summer. All the war hormones are pumping.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> If you don't treat Ron Paul like some Inca God ruler and say he's without flaws they call you a troll. Some of the people here are cultists not logical voters.


lol

----------


## Cortes

I hear Santorum made some hilarious balloon-animal twisted logic statement about Ron 'opposing' gun rights. Anybody care to explain?

Was this clown born in the bathrooms at Nickelodeon Studios?

----------


## AuH20

> About 70% of the fanboys here think his answer was wonderful.


They're wrong. As soon as Pakistan takes billions of dollars in aid, that changes the nature of their sovereignty completely. What irritated me even more about Ron's answer was that he didn't emphasize enough that Bin Laden was key intelligence asset, but we decided to kill him like a farm animal as soon as possible. Completely bizarre to anyone with a brain. Ron could have brought the house down with that one.

----------


## steph3n

> Accusing critics of being trolls is trolling.


No sir, you aren't being a critic, you are saying that the entire logic of not killing OBL in Pakistan is wrong, it is not wrong, it is entirely correct and Paul will not lie when asked. Asking him to lie is politics and pandering.

It could have been worded far better, but you have no intent to even take that killing OBL in Pakistan was morally, ethically and legally wrong, was the correct position.

----------


## NoPants

> True. I have no problem with constructive criticism. I would be scared honestly if all of us said he deserved an A+ frankly.


This was a 50/50 debate for Ron Paul. The first half, (when he was included) he OWNED. That comment about building "an embassy bigger than the Vatican, you call it military spending, I call it waste" was pure gold! The second half, he didn't always get his point across clearly and so on. However, if we went by the crowd's reaction, well I won't comment on that because SC seems to be seriously messed up judging by that crowd.

----------


## Liberty Shark

I'm not sure which debate some people were watching, but in tonight's Fox News South Carolina debate the clear winner was Dr. Ron Paul. Anyone concerned about the crowd is wasting their time. Myrtle Beach is not representative of most of South Carolina.

----------


## AuH20

> This was a 50/50 debate for Ron Paul. The first half, (when he was included) he OWNED. That comment about building "an embassy bigger than the Vatican, you call it military spending, I call it waste" was pure gold! The second half, he didn't always get his point across clearly and so on. However, if we went by the crowd's reaction, well I won't comment on that because SC seems to be seriously messed up judging by that crowd.


The embassy answer was delivered masterfully. His best moment of the night.

----------


## moonshine5757

> True. I have no problem with constructive criticism. I would be scared honestly if all of us said he deserved an A+ frankly.


I agree there are way to many people on here that can't put up with Paul criticism. That narrow minded thinking is exactly what Ron Paul doesn't want. He is just a human, he will have mistakes and yes it is okay to point out his flaws so that he will get better.

----------


## NoPants

Post debate, did Santorum just use that vote where the church was accused of stuffing ballots as an endorsement reference? Or was he talking about something else?

----------


## steph3n

> The embassy answer was delivered masterfully. His best moment of the night.


That answer was great, one of the few bright moments, other than 0% (but that one will be skewed and not understood by many)

----------


## Orgoonian

Was Bin Laden ever charged with the 9/11 attack?

----------


## steph3n

> Post debate, did Santorum just use that vote where the church was accused of stuffing ballots as an endorsement reference? Or was he talking about something else?


Na talking about this weekends circle jerk in Texas. (and yea I say that as an evangelical myself, it was a nasty thing for any pastors to make an endorsement!)

----------


## phill4paul

> About 70% of the fanboys here think his answer was wonderful.


  Nice. When are you gonna start in calling supporters "Paultards?"

----------


## NoPants

Damn! Now Santorum is stealing RP's views again talking about borrowing money from China to finance our wars??? Did I hear that wrong?

----------


## Edward

> The embassy answer was delivered masterfully. His best moment of the night.


Agreed!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Was Bin Laden ever charged with the 9/11 attack?


Do we actually charge foreign people?  Not being sarcastic, I actually don't know.

----------


## steph3n

> Was Bin Laden ever charged with the 9/11 attack?


Nor were those that were assassinated by drones, it doesn't matter to those in our govt.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

he stumbled; he mixed two points he wanted to say and made half of both; it didn't come out correctly. It sucks; but just post this:

----------


## steph3n

> Do we actually charge foreign people?  Not being sarcastic, I actually don't know.


We don't even charge citizens before ordering their murder....why mess with that 'legal mumbo jumbo' for others?!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

Santorum is kicking Gingrich's ass in this post-debate interview. They've always been buddies before tonight, what a strange turn of events.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Na talking about this weekends circle jerk in Texas. (and yea I say that as an evangelical myself, it was a nasty thing for any pastors to make an endorsement!)


That is the event where the "voters" stuffed the ballot boxes, I'm pretty sure....

----------


## JuicyG

> They're wrong. As soon as Pakistan takes billions of dollars in aid, that changes the nature of their sovereignty completely. What irritated me even more about Ron's answer was that he didn't emphasize enough that Bin Laden was key intelligence asset, but we decided to kill him like a farm animal as soon as possible. Completely bizarre to anyone with a brain. Ron could have brought the house down with that one.


Would be nice if Ventura could school him a bit on the delivery, make it stronger and more convincing. 

The Bin Ladin question was his Achilles hill in this debate. Points were good but he should have addressed it with more conviction and maybe try to take discussion to where he wanted to not to where Fox wanted to. I`ve noticed Rand does it very well when cornered like that. 

However, I thought was brilliant that he managed to emphasizes billions of $ of US aid to Pakistan while at the same time violating their sovereignty.

----------


## Mark37snj

> I am watching the 3 party panel with a black female host on http://live.foxnews.com/  I have never seen such overall positive and extensive discussion of Ron Paul after a debate.


I saw it too, they are worried. They can't ignore and bad mouth him anymore because we have now reached critical mass and will determine who will win this election. If Ron Paul gets the nomination Ron Paul wins the election, if anyone else gets the nomination then Obama wins the election and they know it.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Do we actually charge foreign people?  Not being sarcastic, I actually don't know.


Thats what bothers me about the whole thing.....
We get attacked,the gov calls Bin Laden the boogeyman,yet he was never charged with the crime.

----------


## donnay

> If you don't treat Ron Paul like some Inca God ruler and say he's without flaws they call you a troll. Some of the people here are cultists not logical voters.


Oh no, no...you're entitled to your opinions but you armchair quarterbacks go on and on ad nauseam.  I would like to see your happy asses up there in front of millions of people, and knowing full good and well, the presstitutes are out gunning for you and they want to draw blood. 

Consider the fact that when they ask Dr. Paul a question they are such a BS questions, then they interrupt, do not let him finish, and rarely allow him follow ups as they do the establishment candidates.

Your negative energy and defeatist remarks prove you are not serious about liberty or justice.  If you haven't noticed by now, the game is rigged, but the message Dr. Paul brings forth is waking up millions!!

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## steph3n

> Would be nice if Ventura could school him a bit on the delivery, make it stronger and more convincing.


Huh VENTURA for delivery? that must be why Ventura comes across so well too.....right. Sorry good thought, entirely WRONG thought for person at the same time.

----------


## donnay

> Was Bin Laden ever charged with the 9/11 attack?


Nope and he never made the FBI's Most Wanted List for the crimes of 9/11.

----------


## Orgoonian

> Nor were those that were assassinated by drones, it doesn't matter to those in our govt.


Sad but true

----------


## mport1

> Accusing critics of being trolls is trolling.


Unfortunately any time you give RP constructive criticism, somebody here will call you a troll.

----------


## NoPants

> That is the event where the "voters" stuffed the ballot boxes, I'm pretty sure....


I thought so. Santorum just referenced it and claimed the endorsement.

----------


## AuH20

> Oh no, no...you're entitled to your opinions but you armchair quarterbacks go on and on ad nauseam.  I would like to see your happy asses up there in front of millions of people, and knowing full good and well, the presstitutes are out gunning for you and they want to draw blood. 
> 
> Consider the fact that when they ask Dr. Paul a question they are such a BS questions, then they interrupt, do not let him finish, and rarely allow him follow ups as they do the establishment candidates.
> 
> Your negative energy and defeatist remarks prove you are not serious about liberty or justice.  If you haven't noticed by now, the game is rigged, but the message Dr. Paul brings forth is waking up millions!!
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*


The line of questioning Dr. Paul is routinely subjected to, is insulting to say the least. But at some point, he has to start returning those serves.

----------


## kahless

Amazing how the guy that comes in second in NH gets the least amount of time and now 45 min post debate yet still not on.

----------


## phill4paul

> Amazing how the guy that comes in second in NH gets the least amount of time and now 45 min post debate yet still not on.


  I don't think he was scheduled to be on. Not sure though. That's why I went ahead and turned it off.

----------


## XxNeXuSxX

> Huh VENTURA for delivery? that must be why Ventura comes across so well too.....right. Sorry good thought, entirely WRONG thought for person at the same time.


He's a bit paranoid these days after Gulf of Tonkin; but a very principled Seal with strong convictions.

----------


## NoPants

Now the debate moderators get interviewed before the candidates???? *WTF?* Did Ron Paul decline being interviewed or something? Personally, I wouldn't blame him considering I don't like even having to listen to Hanity. I can only imaging having to talk with him would make me involuntarily projectile vomit every time he spoke.

----------


## Lucille

> an evil hatred has entered the hearts of our countrymen.


It's true.

----------


## StarKissed

> I saw it too, they are worried. They can't ignore and bad mouth him anymore because we have now reached critical mass and will determine who will win this election. If Ron Paul gets the nomination Ron Paul wins the election, if anyone else gets the nomination then Obama wins the election and they know it.


*Get to this Fox news channel now....they're asking questions for us to participate in. *

----------


## William R

Just a little bit of practice and Ron could knock the Osama question out of the park.  Instead he comes across as some stumbling fool and it will cost him big time. Any chance he had  to come in second in South Carolina went down the tubes tonight.   You are letting people down Ron.   You should have spent the last few days going over every possible debate question.

----------


## donnay

> Na talking about this weekends circle jerk in Texas. (and yea I say that as an evangelical myself, it was a nasty thing for any pastors to make an endorsement!)


I would disagree.  Before the American Revolution their were a group called the *Black Robed Regiment*--they were a group of pastors who spoke out about tyranny!   It's the 501 c3 churches that are gagged by government.  Another reason I do not attend a church that takes that exemption.

Resistance to tyrants is obedience to God. ~Thomas Jefferson

----------


## steph3n

> He's a bit paranoid these days after Gulf of Tonkin; but a very principled Seal with strong convictions.


that doesn't change or help delivery of message, I have no issue with ventura, even his personal controversial views, I just don't think he's an adviser to seek out

----------


## Dr.3D

Please turn the "*New Posts*" button back on.

----------


## AuH20

> Just a little bit of practice and Ron could knock the Osama question out of the park.  Instead he comes across as some stumbling fool and it will cost him big time. Any chance he had  to come in second in South Carolina went down the tubes tonight.   You are letting people down Ron.   You should have spent the last few days going over every possible debate question.


On that particular question, he came off as a weak, ineffectual Dennis Kucinich as opposed to a Pat Buchanan type who could deliver the very same message with strength and clarity. But that's Ron. He's the one we brought to the dance. You know this. He's not going to be remade into some alpha male type that captivates audiences.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Gingrich making Paul look like an idiot on the Bin Laden issue in the post-debate interview with Hannity.


Hmmm. Practically just got here...multiple posts tearing Dr. Paul down...rooting for Newt. No, there's absolutely no reason why anyone should suspect you.

----------


## steph3n

> I would disagree.  Before the American Revolution their were a group called the *Black Robed Regiment*--they were a group of pastors who spoke out about tyranny!   It's the 501 c3 churches that are gagged by government.  Another reason I do not attend a church that takes that exemption.
> 
> “Resistance to tyrants is obedience to God.” ~Thomas Jefferson


Ah but churches can be VERY active in liberty and freedom and not be political in govt affairs, it is generally a bad idea.

----------


## lakefx

This whole debate seemed awefully familiar....hmmmm.....Ah yes!

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Hmmm. Practically just got here...multiple posts tearing Dr. Paul down...rooting for Newt. No, there's absolutely no reason why anyone should suspect you.


    Wow, original, the troll crap again and the join date elitism cult.

----------


## cindy25

Morris declares Newt winner.

----------


## steph3n

Dick Moriss is on...

----------


## eugenekop

tube anyone? Just woke up.

----------


## steph3n

> Wow, original, the troll crap again and the join date elitism cult.


Review your posts and rethink.

----------


## jersdream

Dick Morris: "Ron Paul decisively lost [the debate]." 

Of course, Dick. Your credibility and analysis on Ron Paul is an absolute joke.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Dicl Stain Morris* just said on FAUX.... *Ron Paul Decisively lost tonight
*
Ron could of dominated the entire debate if he just said "NASCAR" at the end of each sentence.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

:-)

----------


## parocks

> Fixed.  Sorry, Carolina RP friends.  
> 
> The worst of your worst was in that room tonight - and they all should be sterilized so they cannot infect the rest of the world.
> 
> Ah$#@! here comes Luntz


Booing the Golden Rule is something that the comedians might pick up on.

----------


## Texan4Life

they are replaying the debate!!!

streamL http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=7360

----------


## donnay

> Ah but churches can be VERY active in liberty and freedom and not be political in govt affairs, it is generally a bad idea.


Again, I disagree.  The AIPAC and Evangelicals definitely steer the politics in this country.  We need liberty minded clergy to help push it back. You need to read the writings of *Pastor Garrett Lear*.

----------


## driller80545

[QUOTE=jersdream;4043182]Dick Morris: "Ron Paul decisively lost [the debate]." 

We shall see. If the Christians are really Christian, and the general public is really against wars, then RP will surge. If the public in SC is really a bunch of feel good Christians and war mongers, then RP is dead in the water there. The next few days should tell. I am really interested to see how people react to the "golden rule" remark. Might be a campaign killer, might be that the people see him as a kinda Jesus figure being persecuted by the Romans or whoever it was. Gonna be interesting.

----------


## Dr.3D

For pitty's sake.   Why isn't the "*New Posts*" button back on yet?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Dick Morris: "Ron Paul decisively lost [the debate]." 
> 
> We shall see. If the Christians are really Christian, and the general public is really against wars, then RP will surge. If the public in SC is really a bunch of feel good Christians and war mongers, then RP is dead in the water there. The next few days should tell. I am really interested to see how people react to the "golden rule" remark. Might be a campaign killer, might be that the people see him as a kinda Jesus figure being persecuted by the Romans or whoever it was. Gonna be interesting.


Must be there were very few Christians in the crowd.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Hmmm. Practically just got here...multiple posts tearing Dr. Paul down...rooting for Newt. No, there's absolutely no reason why anyone should suspect you.


    How exactly did I root for Newt?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Bah...in our day, we didn't need no new-fangled "NEW POSTS" button! We had to go to each sub-forum and look to see if there were any new posts in bolded threads! And we were damn glad to have that! Spoiled kids!

----------


## AuH20

> How exactly did I root for Newt?


Newt won the debate on style points. In fact, he wins most of the debates.

----------


## Lucille

> Must be there were very few Christians in the crowd.


“Evangelical Christianity, as everyone knows, is founded upon hate, as the Christianity of Christ was founded upon love.”
--H. L. Mencken

----------


## F3d

The crowd cheered at the end of his answer so who cares. It's like the Family Guy undecided voters video. lol

----------


## cindy25

there is a CNN debate in 3 days; it will be interesting if they will also pimp Newt.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Bah...in our day, we didn't need no new-fangled "NEW POSTS" button! We had to go to each sub-forum and look to see if there were any new posts in bolded threads! And we were damn glad to have that! Spoiled kids!


Yeah. and we didn't even have an internet.

----------


## TVMH

[QUOTE=driller80545;4043255]


> Dick Morris: "Ron Paul decisively lost [the debate]." 
> 
> We shall see. If the Christians are really Christian, and the general public is really against wars, then RP will surge. If the public in SC is really a bunch of feel good Christians and war mongers, then RP is dead in the water there. The next few days should tell. I am really interested to see how people react to the "golden rule" remark. Might be a campaign killer, might be that the people see him as a kinda Jesus figure being persecuted by the Romans or whoever it was. Gonna be interesting.


you say that like it's a bad thing.

----------


## donnay

> Newt won the debate on style points. In fact, he wins most of the debates.


Newt is a slick polished politician as is Santorum and Romney.  They all talk out of both sides of their mouth.

----------


## Dr.3D

> “Evangelical Christianity, as everyone knows, is founded upon hate, as the Christianity of Christ was founded upon love.”
> --H. L. Mencken


Guess that explains it.    If so... then they are not Christians.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Just a little bit of practice and Ron could knock the Osama question out of the park.  Instead he comes across as some stumbling fool and it will cost him big time. Any chance he had  to come in second in South Carolina went down the tubes tonight.   You are letting people down Ron.   You should have spent the last few days going over every possible debate question.


We'll probably lose 2-5% in SC since it was such a muddled, bungled response.

----------


## svobody

> We'll probably lose 2-5% in SC since it was such a muddled, bungled response.


Lmao yea right. We are going up with a new great ad and there is another debate THURSDAY NIGHT. People don't remember things from debate to debate. How many things can you remember from the last debate? All that matters is the debate before the primary.

----------


## AuH20

> Newt is a slick polished politician as is Santorum and Romney.  They all talk out of both sides of their mouth.


I generally agree with that point, but Newt is master debater. He has numerous anecdotes, statistics and facts at his disposal on nearly every seemingly obscure subject.

----------


## donnay

> Yeah. and we didn't even have an internet.


ROFL!  We walked to school up hill, both ways too!

In the 80's we used BBB and Fax machines.

----------


## JuicyG

> On that particular question, he came off as a weak, ineffectual Dennis Kucinich as opposed to a Pat Buchanan type who could deliver the very same message with strength and clarity. But that's Ron. He's the one we brought to the dance. You know this. He's not going to be remade into some alpha male type that captivates audiences.


That`s why I`m saying he could have used some of Ventura`s delivery. On the Bin Ladin question, he came across as unsure of himself and weak to most from the audience, who don`t understand where he`s coming from. 
People don`t like someone they perceive as weak. Unfortunately this plays well into the "he`s weak of foreign policy" meme. This came in big contrast to the previous debate where he stood his ground against Newt and said "I went". That was strong, but tonight his delivery was bit like whimpering shintzu. 

I`d air some strong, testosterone filled ads on SC until election day to fix this. The emotional ad with pampering up to veterans is nice but doesn`t address the weakness issue which was reinforced tonight. He should air some strong, tough ad, attacking hawks as unpatriotic for wasting country resources and giving in to lobbying.

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> Newt won the debate on style points. In fact, he wins most of the debates.


    Newt is a good debater and it doesn't mean we are FOR Newt to say that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> ROFL!  We walked to school up hill, both ways too!
> 
> In the 80's we used BBB and Fax machines.


In the 80's I had been out of high school for 15 years.

----------


## driller80545

[QUOTE=TVMH;4043312]


> you say that like it's a bad thing.



Nope, didn't mean it to sound like a bad thing. I meant that he would surge to a landslide victory if that were the case.

----------


## Edward

> Newt is a good debater and it doesn't mean we are FOR Newt to say that.


What bothers me is when people in the MSM confusing style for substance say that Newt is the "smartest person in the room". WTF?!

----------


## AuH20

> That why I`m saying he could have used some of Ventura`s delivery. He came across and unsure of himself and weak to most from the audience who don`t understand where he`s coming from. 
> People don`t like someone they perceive as weak. Unfortunately this plays well into the "he`s weak of foreign policy" meme. This came in big contract to the previous debate where he stood his ground against Newt and said "I went". That was strong, but tonight his delivery was bit like whimpering shintzu. 
> 
> I`d air some strong, testosterone filled ads on SC until election day to fix this. The emotional ad with pampering up to veterans is nice but doesn`t address the weakness issue which was reinforced tonight. He should air some strong, tough ad, attacking hawks as unpatriotic for wasting country resources and giving in to lobbying.


In terms of pure visuals, Ron looks like he could barely repel a wily alleycat from his stoop, never-mind defend an entire nation. Remember that images are very powerful and it must be noted that vain Americans typically prefer style over substance. Ron is absolutely a -10 in terms of style.

----------


## mport1

I think Newt is a terrible debater.  I don't understand why people think he does well.  He comes off as a pompous ass.  I'd think people would get extremely turned off by the way he acts.  I'd say besides Perry he is the worst debater.

----------


## cindy25

Newt is a good debater, but it helps to have the moderators and pundits on your side.

the result of this debate will be several points gain for Newt (not necessarily bad if from Mitt, bad if from Santorum)

----------


## JuicyG

> What bothers me is when people in the MSM confusing style for substance say that Newt is the "smartest person in the room". WTF?!


You can be 100% wrong and win an argument. Debating is not about being right or wrong, but about being able to persuade people and make them empathize with your message and play into their feelings. 

They call Newt smart because he`s best among the candidates able to do just that.

----------


## FreedomHorn

I liked how they booed the Golden Rule...

----------


## parocks

Ron Paul should object to Bret Baier's characterization of his foreign policy views as "Left of Obama".  This is the 2nd time he's done this.

When "Left" is mentioned, it's time for a history lesson.  Tell people that Irving Kristol was a Trotskyite Democrat who supported Humphrey in 1968,
and Nixon in 1972, Socialists for Nixon, and the term "Neoconservative" was used to describe Irving Kristol.  Bob Dole in 1976 referred to "Democrat Wars".
Bill Kristol now works for Fox.  Traditional Republicans, Traditional Conservatives, were not foolish in the use of our strength.  See Robert Taft who ran
for President in 1940, 1944 and 1952, coming in 2nd in delegates each time.  Talk about Taft and Kristol.

----------


## donnay

> I generally agree with that point, but Newt is master debater. He has numerous anecdotes, statistics and facts at his disposal on nearly every seemingly obscure subject.


Again he is a polished politician.  Even Mitt who has been in politics some twenty years, made gaffes tonight--especially when Santorum asked him about felons who have served their time, have done their probation--should they be allowed to vote?

I would have said, they should not only be allowed to vote but they should be allowed to exercise their second amendment right once again!

----------


## seawolf

After tonight, Newt is going to pick up 3 to 5 points and will likely finish second.  Ron is going to have to fight for third place with Santorum.  Perry is hopeless.

Romney is still going to win South Carolina, but I think now his percentage will just about match New Hampshire 37% to 39%.

South Carolina was never going to be easy for us, but I am glad that the Campaign is competing.   We really need to beat Santorum!!!

----------


## donnay

> In the 80's I had been out of high school for 15 years.


Sheesh you are an old geezer.  j/k  I was in college in the 80's, I am not very far behind you.

----------


## AuH20

Brett Baier looked like a complete horse's ass when he kept prodding Doctor Paul on international law. It really was sickening. Ron should have been more forceful and stated that we need to immediately withdraw from the UN as well as NATO.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Sheesh you are an old geezer.  j/k  I was in college in the 80's, I am not very far behind you.


LOL, I was in college in the 80's too.   Sometimes I even go back for a few courses.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I'd like to say how South Carolina makes the GOP look bad. Minorities see GOP as racist, bible thumpin, rich white folks. My Chinese-American friends are Democrats because of the vocal group of people within the GOP that spout and cheer racist things.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Dick Morris: "Ron Paul decisively lost [the debate]."_ 

Hah! He says that after every debate. He's a neocon, what do you expect?

----------


## donnay

> After tonight, Newt is going to pick up 3 to 5 points and will likely finish second.  Ron is going to have to fight for third place with Santorum.  Perry is hopeless.
> 
> Romney is still going to win South Carolina, but I think now his percentage will just about match New Hampshire 37% to 39%.
> 
> South Carolina was never going to be easy for us, but I am glad that the Campaign is competing.   We really need to beat Santorum!!!


Now I do not know about that we have another debate coming up yet.  However, you need not dismiss good ole' boy Perry.  From the crowds roars tonight they definitely are in sync with Perry's old fashioned rival preaching.

----------


## Badger Paul

Maybe someday we can get control of a northern "peace" state like Vermont or Wisconsin or Minnesota or the Dakota and push their primary/caucus ahead of South Carolina.

----------


## AuH20

> I'd like to say how South Carolina makes the GOP look bad. Minorities see GOP as racist, bible thumpin, rich white folks. My Chinese-American friends are Democrats because of the vocal group of people within the GOP that spout and cheer racist things.


And minorities frequently talk about themselves as special sub-groups entitled to special privileges. It takes two to tango.

----------


## JuicyG

> I'd like to say how South Carolina makes the GOP look bad. Minorities see GOP as racist, bible thumpin, rich white folks. My Chinese-American friends are Democrats because of the vocal group of people within the GOP that spout and cheer racist things.


I know this very well from an Asian friend I used to have. It`s a damn shame they flock to democrats because of this. It`s a really stupid reason for choosing your political affiliation but most people react emotionally.

----------


## Dr.3D

Well, guess I'll go off to bed.   Sitting here in this one thread is getting boring.

----------


## donnay

> LOL, I was in college in the 80's too.   Sometimes I even go back for a few courses.


I even campaigned for Reagan!    I met Dr. Paul too, right around that time!

----------


## dmitchell

Well I finally got around to watching Paul's answer on the bin Laden raid. Didn't think it was bad. In fact I think it was heroic.

----------


## parocks

> Must be there were very few Christians in the crowd.


Some people did not like hearing our foreign policy analyzed in that way.  It definitely could work.  Explicitly say the golden rule.  Do unto others.  We are attacking people who did not attack us?  Do we want other countries, who we didn't attack, to attack us?

----------


## JK/SEA

Ron wins.....he always wins. There is something 'they' don't get. Its not about Ron Paul....its about 'the' message. Thats why most of us are here, and why we can get Ron Paul 'the messenger' a million plus bucks in one day, and perform behind  the scenes activism by the thousands.

Still a long way to go...

----------


## nowwearefree

> I know this very well from an Asian friend I used to have. It`s a damn shame they flock to democrats because of this. It`s a really stupid reason for choosing your political affiliation but most people react emotionally.


I am asian, and I am part of that stereotype group
I used to support liberals because they "look good" and civilized
After some research and studying, i figure out i hate both parties and i am a libertarian
People outside USA always laugh at americans because of Bill o Reily and Repbulicans

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Not the best debate performance IMO...

----------


## rnestam

He did fine....he came across as honest...as does Newt even if he isn't. I wouldn't discredit the people of SC too soon. The crowd came across as just "Fans" and i really think/hope the people still understand this whole Neocon chest pounding equals a loss in the general. "Smart" is back IN for selecting a candidate and the good thing is I think Romney had a horrible night....was actually talked down too in an effective way from all angles...Isn't RP the second choice by soft Romney votes?

----------


## donnay

> Well, guess I'll go off to bed.   Sitting here in this one thread is getting boring.


Goodnight Dr. 3D.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

hXXp://thepage.time.com/2012/01/16/grading-the-night-at-the-beach/

----------


## rnestam

Romney doing poor is worth so much more than RP getting boo'd again on foriegn policy...take your eyes off our man. Everyone knows RP's positions on this. The first debate Romney LOST in the eyes of non RP people......HUGE. RP always has an honest answer to any question he's asked. The more confusing the better, he is getting the image of being the smartest guy in the room. He is never challenged beyond the initial question once they get into details...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He knows it's coming yet he still hasn't developed a set of talking points.  The entire crowd was booing. He won't practice for the debates. He's not serious.  And I'm losing patience.


Lose all the patience you want. Ron Paul just caused Christian Republican warmongers to boo Jesus Christ, by acting Christlike. You have to know that rung a LOT of bells.

----------


## TER

Just saw the highlights of Paul.  He was a bit over excited in the beginning, and mumbled and fumbled words.  That does not bother me, since I know what he is trying to say, but some are gonna let this affect their perception of him in a negative way.  But all in all, he won many people over tonight.  Perhaps not in SC, but elsewhere, across America and in grand numbers.

This crowd was of course going to be the most difficult.  Winning in South Carolina is amongst one of the most difficult states Ron could win since the military industrial complex is embedded in the fabric of their politics and culture.  Many in those crowds are dependents of the militarism of this nation.  They feed their children with the money they make doing it.  We are most probably not going to win South Carolina, which is a shame, because how does it reflect that those in active duty give overwhelmingly to Ron Paul, but the ones who lead them to die in undeclared, unconstitutional, illegal wars and foreign occupations spend millions and subvert the entire mainstream media to blackout, belittle, attack and libel the most honest man to walk in the halls of Congress for generations.

No One But Paul!!!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

So, how did our old' man do tonite?

----------


## TER

> So, how did our old' man do tonite?


Our old man showed the world again tonight why his supporters love him.  That 'Blessed are the peacemakers' and that 'Blessed are those who are persecuted for His sake'.

----------


## evadmurd

> Evangelical Christianity, as everyone knows, is founded upon hate, as the Christianity of Christ was founded upon love.
> --H. L. Mencken


Interesting quote. I'm not sure I agree, but then again, I'm not sure I don't.

----------


## BamaAla

> So, how did our old' man do tonite?


He did well enough. Despite all of the teeth gnashing going on, Ron was Ron. He isn't going to magically turn into an Obamaesque speaker, so there was his usual stutter and odd wander off here and there (I think his mind works a lot faster than his mouth,) but overall he told the truth and was moderately effective. I wouldn't say it was his best performance, but I don't think he did as poorly as some in this thread are making out. RP2012!!

----------


## Svenskar_för_Ron_Paul

> He did well enough. Despite all of the teeth gnashing going on, Ron was Ron. He isn't going to magically turn into an Obamaesque speaker, so there was his usual stutter and odd wander off here and there (I think his mind works a lot faster than his mouth,) but overall he told the truth and was moderately effective. I wouldn't say it was his best performance, but I don't think he did as poorly as some in this thread are making out. RP2012!!


Yeah, I saw the highligths now. He did pretty good, nothing bad really. Even though he should speak a little bit slower

----------


## Cigaboo

I'm rather surprised at how critical people are of Ron's debate performance.  I thought he answered the questions earnestly and made some powerful points along the way.  Sure he stumbled and meandered a few times, but you can clearly see he is trying his very best to express his viewpoints.  He's only human, you know.

----------


## lordindra3

I know, I am one of those who, as a defense mechanism to my attachment on Ron needing to do well all the time (since this feels like my last ticket to prosperity and happiness in this country I love so much), is a pessimist some times. I am very critical of Ron's debate performances. Most of the time he did good, but Fox News knew to ask him questions on his weakest points and ignore him on where he shines. Having said that, he did OK. Not as great as his NH ABC performace, but he did OK. However, it really wasnt one of his best, because Fox made it that way. He is just not good at articulating his points in a way that is tailored to the crowd hes speaking to. He gets defensive a little flustered. I wish he would turn the question back into a way that appeals to the audience, such as *starting with normal Ron Paul answer* but then follows it with "I too would make sure I protect this country and the constitution from all enemies foreign and domestic and I too would use our great military might to destroy any true threats, but I would not start wars, waste American lives, cost trillions and end up less safe than before, but I can assure you that as Commander in Chief that no enemie will dare harm us! And if we need to go to war, I will let the people decide by asking congress for a declaration of war and if faced with an immenint threat, to immediately defend American People with our STRONG military if necessary!".. But instead, he goes into the Golden Rule and Taliban being freedom fighters, which we all know what he means is the truth, but to still sick GOP status quo white southern Republicans, it sounds like he is a bleeding heart liberal. We all know the truth that is not the case, but he needs to know the audience better. I hope Im wrong and that the American people are smart enough to see the truth, but I am pessimitic and believe the average American is brainwashed by Fox and CNN unfortunately.

----------


## Paulatized

> I thought so. Santorum just referenced it and claimed the endorsement.


There were accusations that some of the newt people had to leave by the time of the 3rd vote and were not allowed proxy votes.  Santorum's version made it sound like the Newt people changed their vote to Santorum.  Doug Wead made a statement about the event which indicated that it was set up for a Santorum win from  the get go.

----------


## KEEF

Great article on the whole FOX Debate.  http://www.nolanchart.com/article928...ws-antics.html



> Ron Paul Shines in SC Debate, Despite Fox News Antics
> 
> Though Fox News moderators turned the once-honored SC Republican Debate into a three-ring circus, Congressman Ron Paul stays above the fray and comes out on top in Twitter poll.
> by Jake Morphonios
> (libertarian)
> Tuesday, January 17, 2012
> 
> The South Carolina Republican Presidential Debate has a special place in my heart. Back in the 2000 election cycle, I was working for candidate Steve Forbes as a North Carolina state campaign manager.  It was my opportunity to act as an escort and personal driver for Mr. Forbes during the debate in our sister state of South Carolina.  While Mr. Forbes was prepping for his performance, I spoke with all the other candidates behind the scenes: John McCain, Gary Bauer, Orrin Hatch, George W. Bush and Alan Keyes.  After the debate was over, I took Mr. Forbes to surprise thousands of independent distributors who were gathered for an Amway convention.  The entire evening was memorable.
> 
> ...

----------


## Todd

> Yeah, I saw the highligths now. He did pretty good, nothing bad really. Even though he should speak a little bit slower


It's called learned helplessness.   When you're cutoff and interrupted so much you begin to naturally speed through your answers.

----------


## olsonly

> I think Newt is a terrible debater.  I don't understand why people think he does well.  He comes off as a pompous ass.  I'd think people would get extremely turned off by the way he acts.  I'd say besides Perry he is the worst debater.


He comes across as confident.Oh, also like a pompus ASS.

----------


## JuicyG

> He comes across as confident.Oh, also like a pompus ASS.


Obviously most people didn`t think that. He had great performances starting at the bloomberg debate and his poll numbers jumped greatly after that. Ron Paul was able to kill his momentum with the serial hypocrisy ad. If wasn`t for that, he`d still be the frontrunner based purely of his debate performances.  

The twitter survey made by Fox also showed that after Paul, he came in second. Paul most loyal following that voted him as no1 although Newt was the big winner of the debate. 

We often make the mistake of thinking everyone thinks like us. Big mistake. I was actually shocked to see people giving Newt standing ovations after saying US should kill people. He`s very energetic and can get points across with clarity and conviction. 

He basically managed to turn a question about race, where he was basically on the defensive into making a great point about worth ethics, which earned him standing ovation. His answer was that good that makes you wonder if he didn`t know the question in advance somehow.

----------


## matt0611

I thought Ron did awesome except on that one question. There were so many great lines in there.

"No you don't understand, I consider that WASTE!"

"Zero income tax"

"I didn't have enough time to put in all my criticisms"

"Don't throw away our civil liberties so easily!"

"We need to stop these wars!"

----------


## parocks

> Booing the Golden Rule is something that the comedians might pick up on.


Jon Stewart 1/17/12

----------


## eugenekop

Ron did great as usual. We must understand that Ron can't win if he is not Ron. He needs to educate the public. There is no other way to do this except explaining how he feels and what does he think.

----------


## eugenekop

Besides, since when do we want Ron to stop telling the truth?

----------

